# July 2006 Mamas & Babes - Oct thread



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Hope no one minds if I start this! The Sept thread kinda died off and I was getting lonely









Question for today: since our babes are getting more interactive now, what are they all doing?

DD is standing *constantly* Like, even in the maya wrap







: She loves the vantage point that standing offers I guess. Her big sister did this too.

She is also enjoying her tummy time more now that she can push up. Her head control is really good... I can walk around with her upright and not have to hold her upper back. She sorta holds on to me.

No grabbing yet, but I've spent a good deal of time each day playing with her - showing her different objects, colors, etc. She stares and follows the objects when I move them around. She looks pretty interested in everything so I guess I just need to find something that she really wants and she'll grab it!

Sleep is still going well, though we started a growth spurt again so DD is usually up at 3 to nurse again instead of stretching out until 5 or 6. Sometimes she nurses again before DH and I go to bed depdending on how much noise we make brushing teeth, etc.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

I've been meaning to ask... where are everyone's birth stories on MDC?


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

thanks for starting the new thread!

K is talking and cooing a lot, laughing, and blowing bubbles. This is one drooly kid! I'm knitting bibs like mad. Anyone have extras for sale or handmedown? I just don't like the velcro closure because I always think it's going to scratch his neck and it bugs me to keep checking.

Nights are good - he slept 12 hours last night and woke to nurse about 3 times. For me, that is a happy night! In particular, I love that he was asleep by 8pm - woo!

R (2.5) is loving the baby and almost always gentle and sweet. I can actually walk a few feet away from them and feel pretty safe doing it. He does want to pick him up, though, which is totally not possible, so that's what I'm watching these days.

It's been fun getting out the cozy warm baby stuff to put on K, now that the weather is changing - he's yummy in a blanket sleeper.

Let's hear some more updates!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Sleep? What is sleep? My 6 hour stretch has disappeared into a 45-90 inute stretch. I am convinced it is teething - he gnawing on anything and everything. He pops off the boob screaming. Aye-yi-yi!! I miss sleep.







:

Quote:

DD is standing *constantly* Like, even in the maya wrap She loves the vantage point that standing offers I guess. Her big sister did this too.
Isn't that developmentally-inappropriate?







Nathan doesn't like tummy time much at all, but he does like standing and sitting in my lap or even occassionally in the DREADED bumbo or the bouncer if I need to keep him somewhere safe. He loves watching us play board games for some reason! He sometimes grabs toys but sometimes not. He is giggling now which I just LOVE. He has amazing neck control also and needs almost zero neck support now.

Quote:

Sleep is still going well, though we started a growth spurt again so DD is usually up at 3 to nurse again instead of stretching out until 5 or 6. Sometimes she nurses again before DH and I go to bed depdending on how much noise we make brushing teeth, etc
Does this mean you can put her down? Oh I am so jealous! Ds must sleep in the crook of my arm or we don't get any sleep at all. He is a complete repeat of my first ds.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Amara added another night waking as well...bummer. She loves to interact with people and yesterday she LAUGHED! Like, an actual laugh! her sister didn't laugh until about 5 months old. The astrologer said she is very social and I have seen her social skills be miles ahead of her sister at this age, whose social skills were not behind in any way.

Quag my birth story isn't on mdc but it's among the first posts of my blog, which I started in late pregnancy.

I am moving in the next two weeks, I found a house that I think is great!

Now, more coffee.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

I can't believe it's October already! Logan is getting so big. He has discovered his thumb in the past week. I think we are going to have another thumbsucker. He likes to stand too and he's really strong.

He still doesn't really like tummy time, so we don't do it as much as we probably should. But I won't make him do something he doesn't like either. He likes to lie under the baby gym with his sisters. He has been really noticing the toys and has been hitting/grabbing for them lately. It's really cute to watch him. He really likes his sisters. They make him laugh and smile all the time. When he's had enough of them, he fusses a little and I rescue him.









Sleeping is still hit or miss. Some nights he gets up only twice and others it's more often. I don't really keep track. He starts out in the cradle next to the bed and just ends up sleeping with me after he wakes the first time. I don't look at the clock, so I don't know how long he is sleeping. I'm too tired to look at the time.

Logan's birth story is on the July 06 DDC board.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Isn't that developmentally-inappropriate?







Nathan doesn't like tummy time much at all, but he does like standing and sitting in my lap or even occassionally in the DREADED bumbo or the bouncer if I need to keep him somewhere safe. He loves watching us play board games for some reason! He sometimes grabs toys but sometimes not. He is giggling now which I just LOVE. He has amazing neck control also and needs almost zero neck support now.

I see what you mean... staying out of that one!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Does this mean you can put her down? Oh I am so jealous! Ds must sleep in the crook of my arm or we don't get any sleep at all. He is a complete repeat of my first ds.

Hmm, well I don'y exactly put her down. Transfer doesn't work for my DD at all.

Here is what we do (this is partially ripped off from the No-Cry Sleep Solution) I lay down with DD in our bed around 6:30/7 dependiing on how tired she is. My arm is above her, rather than underneath, she is on her side, swaddled and facing me. After nursing both sides she drifts off. I start counting sucks. If she goes 4-5 breaths (hers) without sucking it usually means she's out. So I detach myself and lie there with her for 5-10 minutes. If she wakes up again it usually happens within that amount of time, and I just offer the boob again. If she doesn't wake up I tiptoe out. The whole ritual usually takes an hour for DD2. I did the same thing with DD1 and she was more like 30-45 minutes. The baby monitor is on so if I hear her rustling around I just go back up and nurse again.

This has worked really well for us for the past 7 weeks. DD is tired and overstimulated by the end of the day so she needs a dark quiet room. DH and I get some alone time to hang out, eat and finish cleaning up from dinner, and watch tv. We usually go up around 10 so she's not alone very long.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

I've been meaning to ask... where are everyone's birth stories on MDC?
I have a link to mine in my sig


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Now, more coffee.

Mmm, coffee....









Elsanne, I've been meaning to ask you for ages... what is MMF?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

Here is what we do (this is partially ripped off from the No-Cry Sleep Solution) I lay down with DD in our bed around 6:30/7 dependiing on how tired she is. My arm is above her, rather than underneath, she is on her side, swaddled and facing me. After nursing both sides she drifts off. I start counting sucks. If she goes 4-5 breaths (hers) without sucking it usually means she's out. So I detach myself and lie there with her for 5-10 minutes. If she wakes up again it usually happens within that amount of time, and I just offer the boob again. If she doesn't wake up I tiptoe out. The whole ritual usually takes an hour for DD2. I did the same thing with DD1 and she was more like 30-45 minutes. The baby monitor is on so if I hear her rustling around I just go back up and nurse again.
Interesting! I can do the arm around the head thing as well, but as soon as I leave, if he has any movement at all in his sleep, he will wake up and can't soothe himself back to sleep at all. This is usually within 10 minutes of him being completely out. He also will not be swaddled, ever. He also doesn't usually go down for the night until between 8-9. I get my longest stretch from that point. If I put him down at 6:30, I'd compeltely miss any sleep for me during his longest stretch. I should probably get that book though. It might be the only one I don't have!







I'm dreading returning to work with all of these wakings!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
K is talking and cooing a lot, laughing, and blowing bubbles. This is one drooly kid! I'm knitting bibs like mad. Anyone have extras for sale or handmedown?

I have a million. I don't have drooly babies, and we just aren't bib people, but everyone gives them to me. I was just looking at a PILE of them yesterday, wondering what to do with all of them. PM me your address and I'll toss some your way









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Sleep? What is sleep? My 6 hour stretch has disappeared into a 45-90 inute stretch. I am convinced it is teething - he gnawing on anything and everything. He pops off the boob screaming. Aye-yi-yi!! I miss sleep.







:

Sleep is for the weak.

Quote:

Isn't that developmentally-inappropriate?

















: It's been rather rough around here lately, hasn't it?

So much to say, so little time. I'm stuck in the land of lurkdom because I can never manage to type. I hate NAK, but I lurk CONSTANTLY. I'm just invisible








So today I'm not working until 2:00, which means I should be able to get lots done with the girlies in preschool, right? HA! Add in a fevery 4 year old and a feeling-fine-but-won't-go-to-school-without-her-sister 2 year old...

Oh, and I do believe I have just been pooped on.


----------



## jessekc (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi ladies, hoping I can join in, I just found this site last month. Would have loved to have found it while expecting. My daughter will be three months tomorrow, can't believe how time goes by so fast!!

She's sleeping a good 6 hours a time during the night, until last night as she has a fever. I thought brestfed babies were not suppose to get sick!! She is not pulling at her ears and not really acting cranky, just a fever of 100.1. She was up every 2 hours last night to nurse and I was a bit glad, that way I know she won't become dehydrated. I hate to call the doctor, but I always thought that if you had a fever you have some type of infection... Any thoughts?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Jesse, Welcome! She could be battling some small cold virus or something, I wouldn't worry about it unless she starts to act really fussy or presents some other symptoms.

Amy, I have a drooly one too! Not crazy-drooly yet but lots of bubbles.

miss juice, pooped on! Happens to me pretty frequently too. Especially since occasionally I keep her diaperless.

Quag, MMF is (this is so cheesy) May Mamas Forever! With dd1 we formed a chat thread, like this one, and our kids are now 2 y 5 m and we're still going strong. We are seriously bonded, it's crazy! I am hoping that with time this group will become another "homeroom" for us here at MDC. It already is, but with time some jump in, jump out, and the hardy hang on, yknow? Also, I think it takes a willingness to support the others in the group even when you don't agree with them.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Sleep is for the weak.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessekc* 
Hi ladies, hoping I can join in, I just found this site last month.









Welcome Jesse! I wouldn't worry about the fever either, as long as she's nursing plenty and peeing/pooping normally. I wouldn't treat the fever either... her body is fighting a little something which probably just needs to run its course









Elsanne, that's cute, not cheesy at all







It's nice to have a group of like-minded ladies with similar aged kids. Wish I could find that in real life. *sigh*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I should probably get that book though. It might be the only one I don't have!









GREAT book. I read it when we transitioned DD1 into her own bed and it was taking 3+ hours to get her down every night. With everyone crying Ferber it was a refreshing thing to hear that I could solve the problem without resorting to CIO.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
'm dreading returning to work with all of these wakings!

When are you going back? 28 days and counting for me


----------



## Max'sMama (Apr 3, 2004)

Well, I was on the July EC all the time, but am just now making it over to Life With A Babe!

Interactivity: Love this. DD absolutely adores watching 'the boys' aka daddy and brother. She is starting to laugh and play with the toys on her bouncer.

I totally and completely agree on the standing in and out of the Maya. Ds was the *same* way. Kinda creepy, so much alike.

We are actually getting sleep with this baby. DS was awake round the clock every two hours to eat for 18 months and this one, DD, has been pretty consistently sleeping 5 hour stretches from midnight to 5 from about 5 weeks, not all the time, and IF I wake up, I do offer and she will eat. I figure that i just added an hour or so onto the 5 am wake up when I do that.

Other than that, kind of sucks at our house for the kids this week, I got into poison ivy







something fierce. So I am covered in itchy awful rash now. Arms waist (from jacking up my pants), face, neck and, OF COURSE, boobs







:







:







: I nursed dd outside after chopping down a bush, that had the ivy in it that I didn't realize was there. Luckily, both kids are rash free. But the itchiness is terrible. I actually had to get on meds, it's so bad (and I hate meds).

DS is loving his sister. Actually calls her nicknames and sings to her all the time. Tells people that she is too little to play, when they ask if she plays with him. It's too cute, cause he says it with the undertone of, "Are you an idiot? She's a baby, they *DON'T* play!"

The 'person' having the hardest time adjusting is the dog. But he will eventually recover from his broken heart. Someday.

My question for people is: When are people finding time to get out and walk and such. For some reason I can't find the time! But I want to get out and do stuff!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessekc* 
Hi ladies, hoping I can join in, I just found this site last month. Would have loved to have found it while expecting. My daughter will be three months tomorrow, can't believe how time goes by so fast!!

She's sleeping a good 6 hours a time during the night, until last night as she has a fever. I thought brestfed babies were not suppose to get sick!! She is not pulling at her ears and not really acting cranky, just a fever of 100.1. She was up every 2 hours last night to nurse and I was a bit glad, that way I know she won't become dehydrated. I hate to call the doctor, but I always thought that if you had a fever you have some type of infection... Any thoughts?

Hi! Welcome! Time does fly.
I wouldn't worry about the fever. Breastfed babies need their bodies to respond to invaders just like anybody else, they just have an easer time doing it. Her body is probably fighting a little something, but as long as she's acting normal (not lethargic), eating, peeing, pooping, etc. it shouldn't be a big deal. If the fever goes way up, that would be different, but 100.1 is not too much for a 3 month old.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I am hoping that with time this group will become another "homeroom" for us here at MDC. It already is, but with time some jump in, jump out, and the hardy hang on, yknow? Also, I think it takes a willingness to support the others in the group even when you don't agree with them.

I'm addicted to our DDC. And one of the things I have loved from the beginning is that we do support each other, even in our differences. I remember early on there was a thread about working vs. staying home and I thought "this could get ugly" but everyone was sooo respectful, and appreciating each others' situations instead of throwing rocks at each other like I've seen in other DDCs (or forums, for that matter).

I love you ladies! I wish we could meet for coffee somewhere. But it's going to be a while before I make it to Mexico


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I'm addicted to our DDC. And one of the things I have loved from the beginning is that we do support each other, even in our differences. I remember early on there was a thread about working vs. staying home and I thought "this could get ugly" but everyone was sooo respectful, and appreciating each others' situations instead of throwing rocks at each other like I've seen in other DDCs (or forums, for that matter).

I love you ladies! I wish we could meet for coffee somewhere. But it's going to be a while before I make it to Mexico









The support has been GREAT! We can talk/discuss/debate without feeling put down or ridiculed.







I wish some of my friends IRL were more like that.

We're doing well here. DS picked up his burp rag yesterday. I don't think he meant to, but he had more control than I'd ever seen! He's not sleeping quite as well, but still better than average. He nurses about 3x per night, but I can usually get back to sleep fairly easily.

Off topic: My baby brother left for Iraq last night (he may be 22, but he'll always be my _baby_ bro). He's such a sensative kid, I worry about how he'll adapt to being in war. I'm not worried so much about his physical well-being as his mental state of mind. I know some of you mamas are military family ... what have you done to help ease the transition of your family member being sent overseas? I know I want to keep in touch with him regularly, but what kinds of things make life more comfortable (food, cards, pics from home?). I need ideas. Our family is big (6 siblings), so he has lots of people wanting to send things over and I want to make sure he's getting things that are useful and wanted.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

Sleep is for the weak.
























Quote:

When are you going back? 28 days and counting for me
Nov 1st so just a couple more days than you.
















Quote:

Quag, MMF is (this is so cheesy) May Mamas Forever! With dd1 we formed a chat thread, like this one, and our kids are now 2 y 5 m and we're still going strong. We are seriously bonded, it's crazy! I am hoping that with time this group will become another "homeroom" for us here at MDC. It already is, but with time some jump in, jump out, and the hardy hang on, yknow? Also, I think it takes a willingness to support the others in the group even when you don't agree with them.
Not cheesy at all. Back in 2000, I was reading babycenter (i know, i know) and about 20 of us got fed up and started a yahoo group (not all AP, per se, but very into our kids and positive discipline, etc). We are still together almost 7 years later. We've all met many times. They are some of my closest friends. I keep pushing the July mdc yahoogroup for the same reason!


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Hiya! I mostly lurked in our DDC.

DD was 3 months on Saturday. I am glad I have spent 20+ hours a day with her in my arms (as frustrating as that can be)....I am already saying "when she was a baby" because she seems like such a big girl now (11" thighs!).
She has done the standing thing for two months. At first I tried to discourage it, but I gave up when it was clear that she wasn't going to give up. Kinda made the pouch sling useless so I'm glad I finally figured out how to use my wrap.
She has slept 6 or more hours at night for a month and a half. Usually we are in bed for 10-12 hours with two wakings just to nurse. Woohoo! I love to sleep.
She likes her toys, especially ones with faces, but just as often talks to anything patterned, like the couch. She is still quite frustrated with grabbing things as she gets really mad if she can't get them in her mouth right away. Tummy time is one of the only times I can put her down. She will be fine for 5-10 minutes until her neck gets tired.
Dad can put her in the bouncer and dance silly dances and she will laugh out loud and flap her wings. She likes to go flying, too. A mini thrill seeker in the making, at least she'll like rollercoasters!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Isn't that developmentally-inappropriate?









and

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Sleep is for the weak.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Off topic: My baby brother left for Iraq last night (he may be 22, but he'll always be my _baby_ bro). He's such a sensative kid, I worry about how he'll adapt to being in war.









Laura.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max'sMama* 
My question for people is: When are people finding time to get out and walk and such. For some reason I can't find the time! But I want to get out and do stuff!

I have to force myself to do it (I am terrible with transitions) so I usually call someone and tell them I'll be dropping by in the afternoon. Then I *have* to get my butt out the door. I do it instead of laundry, MDC, cleaning, etc. It helps that I have my DH's support. I know that he would rather I go and do something to keep me sane and leave the other stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I've been meaning to ask... where are everyone's birth stories on MDC?

I'm still writing mine. I keep crying and giving up. I am pressing on, but slowly.

Anyway, like others, we have a drool factory here! At first I was scared it was early teething, but I think it's just drool.

DS is growing well. We had a 3 month ped appt this morning; he's at 14.5 lbs and 25 inches. He isn't pushing up as well as he should be, probably because we've been neglecting tummy time. He really hates it, so I hate to do it. We're going to get back on the wagon, though.

He







standing, though! (Not on his own, obviously.) I swear he spends half his day pushing with his legs. He loves when we support him gently and let him stand on our laps.

I am really enjoying the smiles and "talking"! He makes such cute sounds and I love the conversations.

We've been signing with him from the beginning (just a few signs - milk, change, maman, daddy, book) and the other day, DH and I both thought he signed milk. It could totally have been a fluke, but just in case, I latched him on in nanoseconds!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Nice to 'see' everyone!

D has got a vest with 'sleep is for the weak' on it, she should have been wearing it today, she didn't nap at all, even in the car...but at least she's off at 8pm every night - what a blessing...

We also have great head control, 'standing' and first giggles - first grabbing of fistfuls of hair too...

Also waking more...maybe a growth spurt...and not just the start of immeasurable horror to come


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

miss juice, thanks!! I will PM you my address - I can at least pay for the postage!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I'm still writing mine. I keep crying and giving up. I am pressing on, but slowly.









Maria


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

:







to you Maria.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

hugs, maria. The same thing happened to me when I did my writing; it's really hard. My story is more like pages and pages of "processing," with story sprinkled in... so it's not posted anywhere. I don't mind emailing it if anyone's curious, but it's pretty rambly.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

SHE ROLLED OVER! JUST NOW!ME AND DH ARE SO EXCITED WE HAD TO SHARE! SORRY GOTTA GET BACK TO WATCHING....










































I'M SO PROUD TO BE A MOM!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Phew, I'm glad I found this thread before it was 10 pages long!

Its so nice to hear about all the development. I've been thinking I had a superhuman kid. Lochlan has had super neck control right out of the womb, after the first 2-3 weeks we didn't even have to support his head at all. And he has been standing up since then too. He rolled over both ways this past week. He found his toys weeks ago and he grips them and laughs at them.

And this is really strange and I doubt anyone will believe me, but he says hello.
When we say it to him he says it back to us. It seems like he tries to mimic us already, and only 11wks old! AAHH! The pride is just oozing out of me!

He also does the cutest thing, before he starts to cry he stucks his bottom lip out really far and just looks at us. Its always a warning that crying will ensue. Anyone elses kid do that or is this unique?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

He also does the cutest thing, before he starts to cry he stucks his bottom lip out really far and just looks at us. Its always a warning that crying will ensue. Anyone elses kid do that or is this unique?
Mine! One of his nicknames is Mr. Pouty Pants.







The pouty look both makes me crack up and breaks my heart at the same time. And WOW on Lochlan's milestones!

Chrissy - wow another one rolling! How exciting!

Maria -







s

Laura - PVs to your brother...


----------



## jessekc (Sep 15, 2006)

My dd does the same pouty lip thing, it's so cute I can't help but smile even though I know she's going to cry in 2 seconds. We are having an awful evening as she is so not feeling good still. Fever has been steady around 100. Could it be teething so soon, I can't feel anything yet...


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
He also does the cutest thing, before he starts to cry he stucks his bottom lip out really far and just looks at us. Its always a warning that crying will ensue. Anyone elses kid do that or is this unique?

Hah! Rachel does this too. It's really funny. Then it progresses into what we call her "screamy phase" where she alternately coos and then yells a little. It's a cross between happy and pissed off. In fact she is sort of a pissy infant in general







When she's not hungry or tired she's great, but unfortunately she's either hungry or tired almost constantly! She still nurses every hour, and if she's been up for an hour she's ready to go back to sleep. I am waiting for her to sleep longer stretches so she can be up for a bit longer during the day, but so far no dice.

I hear you on the head control. DD has been nosy since the very beginning.. I guess it's good incentive to develop a strong neck!









We tried to work on the grabbing some more earlier. DD1 was showing DD2 a teddy bear, eliciting giggling and smiling. So I put it in DD2's hands. She let go and it fell on her chest, but she was feeling its fur and looking at it, so perhaps she's starting to make the connection.








Laura


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessekc* 
Could it be teething so soon, I can't feel anything yet...

It could definitely be teething. Hang in there mama!


----------



## Max'sMama (Apr 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Off topic: My baby brother left for Iraq last night (he may be 22, but he'll always be my _baby_ bro). He's such a sensative kid, I worry about how he'll adapt to being in war. I'm not worried so much about his physical well-being as his mental state of mind. I know some of you mamas are military family ... what have you done to help ease the transition of your family member being sent overseas? I know I want to keep in touch with him regularly, but what kinds of things make life more comfortable (food, cards, pics from home?). I need ideas. Our family is big (6 siblings), so he has lots of people wanting to send things over and I want to make sure he's getting things that are useful and wanted.

We sent games and cards and music and not so much food. My DH was deployed for 16 months and said that food was the one thing they had plenty of and they had to trash so much of it. The few times I sent food I would send homemade bread, microwavable beef stew, homemade cookies. For the homemade items, we would cook it, then vacuum seal them in bags, then freeze and send. I also sent items like magnetic dartboard, pictures 'drawn' by our 10 month old. My BIL is also deployed, more often as he is active duty army, he even enjoys getting pictures of the nephew, and drawings, etc.

They all seem to like to get letters. News from home is always good. DH said he liked seeing commercials and movie trailers, etc. They are pretty secluded from local 'home' stuff, so I tried to include the Sunday paper whenever possible. He really enjoyed that.

Depending on where he is located, blankets are good, they get so used to hot hot hot weather that when it gets to 80 deg they actually get chilled. Where DH was, they actually saw snow a couple of times and in the winter it got to about 40 deg at night.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Thanks.







Amy, I'm glad to know it isn't just me who had trouble sucking it up enough to write it down. I'd like to read what you wrote; I will PM you with my email.

I'm so impressed with all the rolling over babes! We are nowhere near that. I think DS might be too roly-poly for that. He isn't doing any reaching and grabbing either. He just doesn't seem to care about toys. In fact, he really doesn't care about anything other than nipples, preferably ones that make milk. Gosh, it takes me back to high school to have a boy this interested in my breasts.









I discovered the down side to his "standing" tonight. I had him on my lap with his head at my knees, his legs curled up and his feet against my belly. He "stood" and nearly shot himself off onto the floor!







We won't be hanging out in that position any more. I should have seen that coming.









Quagmire, I love your new sig! Please explain?







:


----------



## naturallia (May 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, I have a son, Ryan, 7/15. He's already pushing 20 pounds and 25 inches, wearing 12 month clothes









He's been signing since 2 weeks old, but again, I'm deaf. He'll grow up to be bilingiual- both sign language and spoken English. You wouldn't believe how many people scold me for that when there are a lot of hearing parents teaching their babies sign just for the heck of it







:

Ryan doesn't like tummy time unless it's on the big ball. I'm trying other things. I bought him this squishy water-filled toy that if he presses on, the fish, frog, etc will float around. Hopefully that helps.

Ryan loves being in the sling, so it's not like he's on the floor much anyway







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturallia* 
Hi everyone, I have a son, Ryan, 7/15. He's already pushing 20 pounds and 25 inches, wearing 12 month clothes









Whew! I thought I was the only one with a huge baby. Ethan is almost 9 weeks, and I haven't weighed him in over a month







: but I'm sure he's 18-20 lbs already (he was 15.2 at 4.5 weeks). He still fits in 9 month clothing, and a couple of 6s I can squeeze him into but then the snaps pop every time I pick him up and that's annoying.

No rolling or grabbing yet - he's just starting to really get into being awake for an hour or so at a time. He's smiling and cooing, and he giggles just a little if you say "a-goo". Has anyone else noticed that a baby can turn a perfectly responsible, intelligent adult into a blithering idiot in no time?


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Awww, glad to hear that other peoples babies are pouters.Its sooo cute! I've been trying to catch it on camera or video but its so random. He does it during his bath. No crying just perma-pouting!

wow, jessica! A sumo baby!









maria, thats almost happened to us too. He loves that position, so I make sure his legs are around my waist so he doesn't propel himself!

tishia- thats awesome that he's learning to sign already! what do you mean people scold you?







:

teething! I'm pretty sure L is teething. He grabs the side of my thumb and bites HARD! No issues with my nipples though thank goodness. He's still such a little baby too. At 3 months he is 13lbs and still fits into his newborn proraps and 0-3 clothing!

oh, anyone elses baby like naked time? L could be in the pissiest mood and all I have to do is strip him naked and set him on th sheepskin and he's a ball of giggles!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
hugs, maria. The same thing happened to me when I did my writing; it's really hard. My story is more like pages and pages of "processing," with story sprinkled in... so it's not posted anywhere. I don't mind emailing it if anyone's curious, but it's pretty rambly.

Amy I'd love to read your birth story if you don't mind sharing it


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I'm so impressed with all the rolling over babes!

That reminds me, DD rolled over as well, twice. But I really think it was an accident rather than purposeful rolling... she had her legs up in the air, swung them over to the side and then boom! went over onto her tummy because of the force. So the babies who roll on purpose definitely impress me too!









Speaking of which, I am noticing that DD can be on her back kicking her legs and moving her arms for a good 15 minutes. Amazing ab strength for someone who can't sit up on her own









Quote:

Gosh, it takes me back to high school to have a boy this interested in my breasts.


















Quote:

Quagmire, I love your new sig! Please explain?







:
DD1 is potty learning (this has been going on for over a year... *sigh* where is Celeste because I need to know your secret!) so my mom bought her a video called Potty Time with Bear One of the songs is "It's time to get to know your potty chair" and my sig is one of the lines in the song. It just cracked me up and we've watched it about 20 times since my mom brought it over... so the song has been running through my head continuously







:

(Not that my DD has used the potty. She tells us "pee and poop go in the potty!" and then proceeds to poop in her diaper







Sorry for the OT)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Has anyone else noticed that a baby can turn a perfectly responsible, intelligent adult into a blithering idiot in no time?









So true. We also talk about poop waaaaaay more than we used to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturallia* 
You wouldn't believe how many people scold me for that when there are a lot of hearing parents teaching their babies sign just for the heck of it







:









What is wrong with people? What could they possibly have a problem with?


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi everyone! Chrissy, OMG...rolling over already! Wow!!

DD is doing really well, but I've had to start back at school and that is not going so well. Even though I'm only required to work 10 hours/week, the other grad students are there every day and I feel like such a slacker/freeloader. I am there all day on Thursdays which means DD needs daycare until DH gets off. Last Thursday was her 2nd day there and I had to leave school and pick her up because she wouldn't eat. I cried the entire way there because I feel like such a failure. She will eat from the bottle for DH but apparently not at daycare.

Anyway, sorry for my rant, I just needed to get it off my chest!

I didn't post my birth story here. It was a hospital birth that I was planning to do natural but it didn't happen that way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Off topic: My baby brother left for Iraq last night (he may be 22, but he'll always be my _baby_ bro). He's such a sensative kid, I worry about how he'll adapt to being in war. I'm not worried so much about his physical well-being as his mental state of mind. I know some of you mamas are military family ... what have you done to help ease the transition of your family member being sent overseas? I know I want to keep in touch with him regularly, but what kinds of things make life more comfortable (food, cards, pics from home?). I need ideas. Our family is big (6 siblings), so he has lots of people wanting to send things over and I want to make sure he's getting things that are useful and wanted.

Aww, that is really tough. DH is in the military but he's in the Navy on shore duty so he hasn't had to go anywhere while we have been married. I think the most important thing you can do is write him. And send phone cards! But make sure they are the ones he can use over there.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Maria and Amy,







to you with writing the birth stories. Writing can be such a theraputic way to process through a tough time.

PrettyBird and Max'sMama, Thanks for the tips on what is useful during deployment. I have another brother who is in the Navy, but he's never had to be very close to any combat ... just in the water in the general area. So, I'm a newbie to all this.

PrettyBird, I hope things get better for you with DD in daycare. That has to be tough on you having a new baby and having to keep up with work and school.

I'm very impressed with all the milestones reached. I need to give DS more tummy time. He really dislikes it, so I usually give up after a few minutes. As soon as I turn him over where he can stare at the ceiling fans, he's smiling and cooing again! DS rolled over from back to belly starting at about a month old, but that was when he hated being on his back. Now he hates being on his belly and will have nothing to do with rolling! Of course, he's a much more round baby now, so that may have something to do with it too. My educated guesstimate at his weight is somewhere around 18-19 lbs at 14 wks (and was only 7lbs, 5 oz at birth!).


----------



## jessekc (Sep 15, 2006)

For my ds to enjoy being on his tummy I always put some bear or something that made noise a little ways in front of him so he can look at it and put him on a busy blanket. He wasn't fussy that way.

She laughed out loud for the first time today at her daddy. Fever finally broke last night at she was in such a good mood this morning. More than just a giggle or coo, I was so suprised.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

All is well here! We are doing a lot better than we were in the start of this all.

She is still sleeping for 6 hour stretches at night, followed by two 3 hour stretches. She is a much happier baby now. Only get's fussy when she needs to go down, or if it's been a bit too long between feedings. Those are about 2 hours apart now, which is better. She isn't rolling yet, but loves her tummy time. She is pre-teething, so we are starting to look into homeopathics for that.

I am going out of town here in the next two days, to MI, and to IA to visit family. I am so excited! But I am also terrified cause I am flying, and I generally have a panic attack before flights. But, it will be fine. I just gotta keep telling myself that!

I saw a newborn the other day, and thought to myself, ohhhhh. I want another one. So dang it all, already baby lusting, and I HAVE a baby.

Hmmm...let's see what else.

Not DTD here yet.

Falling off the cloth diapering bandwagon, but thanks to some mommies on the boards I am getting generous donations. She outgrew her FB in a matter of weeks. And I didn't have the money to get her new ones. And unfortunately, I needed the money I made off of the FB on the trading post. I am still trying to raise money to get more. Becoming addicted to Swaddlebees, bumGenius, and I still love FB. Daisy Doddles are quite cute too, but I haven't ordered one yet.

Looking into moving to Tacoma, WA, which is just south of us! We want to own a home, and we aren't getting any younger. We haven't been able to move back to IA like we wanted to, and I don't think we will have the money for it. Ah well. Gotta settle on what works.

That's all for now!


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

So as one of the ones who floats in and out these days (having 4 boys keeps one busy) I was all ready to catch up, but alas, the wee one is deciding that once again today, he does not want to sleep.

Off to comfort my crabby baby.

One of these days I'll be back, I swear.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello. I attended a breastfeeding support group today and explained to the other women the sleep issues I have been having with ds getting up at 12.00 2:00, 4:00 and 6:00. All of them thought it would help him sleep better if he nursed on both sides during the night instead of just one. I'm wondering what the rest of you guys do and for those of you who are lucky enough to have babies that sleep......I am really curious!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

I'm wondering what the rest of you guys do and for those of you who are lucky enough to have babies that sleep
I really think it is the baby no matter what you do. At least that's how I'm rationalizing it!







Ds spits up so much, it would be a waste of liquid gold to try to give him both breasts. Are you only doing one breast due to oversupply/overactive letdown or just because that works fine?

Last night Nathan did one 2 hour stretch and then was up every 45 minutes for the rest of the night.







: I might have a nervous breakdown!

Sabbath - so glad to hear things are improving on your end!!! How is riding in the car going? I'm not going to jinx myself - I'll just say there have been HUGE improvements here.

Gotta cranky baby so I gotta run though I planned more responses. D'oh!

I took Nathan for his 3 month pics today and I love them!!! Please click on the link in my sig to see them.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Holy cow ladies...this thread is doing great for the beginning of the month! It took some time to read!!!!

Mason is doing better with the cold...his sleep started to get a little weird, but low and behold when I couldn't take the waking he slept....drumroll please......12 hours from feed to feed (7pm feed in bed by 7:30pm and woke at 7am)!!!!!holy cow! Most the time it is more like a 8-10hour stretch, but of course that is only 90% of the time, like last night he woke at 2:50am and didn't go back to sleep until 4:00am!

Sabbath- your flight will be gret, Mason flew well, but I will admit that I think when you fly with kids it makes me a little more nervous, but I also tell myself it will be just fine!!!!

I am glad to hear about all the happy helathy babies rolling and supporting themsleves, we are on our way there!

I am around a little less infrequently as I do not have my laptop anymore!!!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

nak

glad to see the new thread! we are doing ok here. dd rolled over for the first time last night, pretty exciting stuff for us!







my dad and stepmom are here visiting so i haven't been online as much. it's nice to have the help & company since dh is still at sea.

laura -







to you, i know it is hard to have a family member deployed. i know for my hubby letters/email from the family is really important.

cori - i love the pics! we will be having some done tomorrow.

ds is having a meltdown so i'll be back later.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

I forget who said they thought their baby wasn't rolling bc of being so roly poly??

My 3rd was the fattest baby you could ever meet

And he didn't roll over for a looooong time. I think he probably sat up before he rolled, lol.

But the 2nd baby, more average, rolled at a couple weeks - just shot his legs in the air and flopped himself right over. Of course, he didn't do it again for quite a while. I think sometimes they just get lucky


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Sabbath, first of all, holy DDDDC batman! You have been busy in TAO







Really glad to hear things are better. It sounds like the reflux is going away... is she still on the medication?

Tricia, I do one side at night. DD is usually up once, and it's not a very long nursing session so I doubt she's all that hungry. But I do offer the overproducing breast so ithat may be enough for her. I will say this though: DD woke A LOT when we first brought her home. She also grunted, snuffled, shifted, and startled herself awake with her flailing. What really worked for us was swaddling her using this excellent product







and I also put a pillow between me and DD so she doesn't kick me if she moves. I can't believe how much the swaddling helped. And the blanket was great because DD is Houdini so the velcro helps keep her snug and contained.








Cori... hoping you get some sleep soon! And boy is your DS cute!









Aydensmama, glad to hear everyone is feeling better, and congrats on the long stretch!! Here's hoping it continues







:

Jish and Red Sonja -







Long time no see!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

first of all, holy DDDDC batman
What does ddddc mean?

I wonder if it is too late to try that product? It says it is birth to three months. All of our attempts to swaddle ds in the past have failed but I'm willing to try anything!!!!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
What does ddddc mean?

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap. I just found these this morning. If you look in the upper left corner of the page you'll see "Place a DDDDC." That tells all about them and how to give them.

Cori, Nathan's one cutie!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Laura!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

amy, indeed your third is the fattest, and sweetest, baby ever! Wow! And I really loved the henna on your belly. I am a big henna fan. The bellydance/henna connection thang.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey ladies! I've been a big lurker lately. Kids keeping me hopping. Well, Nate has awesome head control, but could probably use more tummy time. He gets really upset if he's not perma-attached to me, and lives in the maya wrap. He's cooing and gurgling and smiling lately, which melts my heart. Aidan is generally really good with him, though he occasionally tries to take Nate from me and gets mad when I won't let him. He's also begun shrieking when I nurse (the two year old shrieks, not the baby), and has a good laugh by unsnapping my nursing bra when I'm wearing a tank top and carrying him. I'm definately still adjusting to two kids, especially since dh is gone or unavailable 75% of the time. Night shift sucks.







:

Nate's sleeping eight hour stretches now. I've actually started waking him up to nurse because I hate the engorgement and I really don't want to get my period anytime soon. He also cries in his sleep. He'll be sound asleep, scream once without waking up, and be silent. It was a little unnerving for awhile. I wonder what he dreams about?


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh, and my birth story is in DDC and Birth and Beyond.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Aidansmommy - I just realized both of our kids are named Aidan and Nathan (assuming your Nate is also a Nathan)!!!

Amy - I love that rolypoly pic of your son - too cute!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

: Tomorrow will be day three of our internet outage. I coerced dh into bringing home his laptop (complete w/wireless internet....take that DSL!) from work so I could check my email. Well, they've screwed with my account and I can't even log in







:

But I can still get my MDC fix







: The Sept thread was the first place I went to check in with all you lovely ladies. And you all have been busy! I skimmed the thread but will have to read later. Hopefully the phone repairman can fix my DSL in the morning.

DD is only 7 weeks old. It feels like we're so far behind most of you, but she was 16 days late after all! It must be nice when the best things in life are breasts and ceiling fans. Our ceiling fan must make silly faces when I'm not looking because it cracks her up! I think she likes circles. Tonight we took a bath together and she was sitting in the tub facing the overflow drain. It went to the same comedy school as the ceiling fan. Reminds me to appreciate the simple things.

Latest PICS! www.tsmith7.photosite.com/keirakaleighandkyle

I went to my midwife's office for a pp visit. We weighed Keira and she's a pleasantly plump 13 pounds 6 ounces. Her nickname lately has been sumo baby. She's just so wonderfully FAT! Anyone have any good "my baby's so fat...." jokes?







We also just went through the mother of all growth spurts. Nothing quite like a fat baby acting like a piggy and insisting I never feed her









My birth story was posted on the DDC, but I need to post it over in the VBAC forum. Maybe I'll do that when my internet is functioning again.

Things are still up and down here. I was starting to wonder if I have mild PPD. It's expressing itself in the form of anger like I've never felt before. And it's directed at dh and the two older dc. The crazy thing is it's over the stupidest things and I can't seem to control it. I have been emailing with friends, looking into my counseling options with my insurance before I go the meds route, and talking to dh, too. It seems to have lifted a huge weight to just talk about it. It's hard to admit what I've done, especially since the yelling is not exactly GD. Tonight I wanted to scream at dh for something and I left the room shaking. I took several deep breaths and calmed down. It feels so great to have been able to stop and control it. It's weird because Keira could nurse 1000 times a night and I don't get angry at her. Thankfully it's only a couple of times, though.

Here's hoping I'll have my internet back online tomorrow!









ETA: DD1 turned 2 on Sunday!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Sabbath ~ do you still need diapers? I have few pockets I made that I could spare. How much does your little chunky weight now?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I wonder if it is too late to try that product? It says it is birth to three months. All of our attempts to swaddle ds in the past have failed but I'm willing to try anything!!!!

Cori, they also have it in large. I know it says birth to 3 months but the weight indicated on the large is 14+ pounds. That's the size we have. They come in cotton and microfleece if you think the fleece might be too hot. I don't work for the company







but I might have to start!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
He also cries in his sleep. He'll be sound asleep, scream once without waking up, and be silent. It was a little unnerving for awhile. I wonder what he dreams about?

Rachel does this too... starts with the pout, then whimpers and moans. It's really sad! The ony thing that makes her that upset is riding in the car so perhaps that's what she's dreaming about









Tanya, your kiddos are so cute!

Amy, all I have to say to you about that chunky baby is





















oh goddess of diesel breastmilk!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

naking...

I hate typing while naking....yakes forever!







: I am mostly lurking these days. Feeling like a single mama latelly...DH works, comes home and works again, his business is getting busy, hoping he can quit soon so he can only work from home. Also moving soon to WA...getting pretty nervous.

My mom is coming in 2 weeks from Europe - thank god! She's a god send! I need a BREAK. My DS1 needs someone to play with...









DS2 will be 11 weeks and he is talking and laughing - I mean real laugh! It's so cute. HE also found his thumb and knows perfectly well how to put it into his mouth now. He's still good sleeper. Last night slept 8 hours, sometimes he nurses once or twice, but he never fusses, just nurses and goes back to sleep. He loves tummy time and he love to stand also.
No DTD either here. not once yet. DH had vasectomy done last Friday so we are done with kids. Now he won't stop talking about sex







:
Some photos I took yesterday.
gotta run now...


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

pavlina and tanya, your babies are just beautiful.
elsanne, sometime I will have to talk more about my henna story - it was a trip.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

hey mamas,
i'm still around-we moved last week-in with family til our house in MD sells-and dh went back to work monday after 12 weeks of family medical leave-dude, was i ever spoiled! i'm reeling from taking care of 2 all day (ds1 just turned 1) even with the help from dh's grandmother (who we are living with)! Seth is going through a serious growth spurt and has eaten constantly since we got here which means i'm always hungry too (anyone else self-conscious about the constant eating breastfeeding requires? i didn't worry about it at home but now that it's someone else's kitchen-still my groceries-but someone noticing/seeing all the snacking, i feel like a pig)! this house is totally not baby proofed and with 2 so small that is a must. finally got the 2 living rooms proofed and cordoned off so i can bf ds2 while ds1 plays safely. anyway, we co-sleep w/seth so i'm not sure how often he's awake in the night-i've only been changing him once lately since that wakes us both up fully-but by morning both sides of my nursing tank are usually unhooked so he's definitely doing some eating! anyway, we're grateful to have the family option to keep us from paying 2 mortgages/mortgage + rent til our house sells but it is so bizarre to be raising your kids in someone elses house-like i have to ask permission to use the washer and dryer (ok, i probably don' thave to ask but feel like i should) and update her all day long re: our plans, etc. i feel like i'm 19 and home for th e summer from college








anyway, enough







from me....
kel


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

Sabbath - so glad to hear things are improving on your end!!! How is riding in the car going? I'm not going to jinx myself - I'll just say there have been HUGE improvements here.

Well, if I time it right, it's okay. If I do the dumb thing and think that I just must go to Target after 6pm for something (we are going out of town tomorrow morning), then she screams the ENTIRE way to and from.

Yeah, not one of my brighter moments.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Sabbath, first of all, holy DDDDC batman! You have been busy in TAO







Really glad to hear things are better. It sounds like the reflux is going away... is she still on the medication?

Yeah, what can I say, I am popular!









She stopped taking the medication about 5 days after I started giving it to her. Wanted to take a more natural approach to her reflux, and her's was just not as severe as say, Cori and Nathan's case was. So, it's getting better, there have been marked improvements, but nothing substantially personality altering if you know what I mean.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Sabbath ~ do you still need diapers? I have few pockets I made that I could spare. How much does your little chunky weight now?

yes....yes I do.....she weighs in at 15.5 lbs (I will have you note that means that she has doubled her birth weight.....at 3 months. Makes a mama proud.)

I was gonna ask you specifically too, what homeopathics do you recommend for an extreme fear of flying? I am flying out tomorrow morning, and I HATE HATE HATE flying. Panic attacks and all.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
naking...

I hate typing while naking....yakes forever!







: I am mostly lurking these days. Feeling like a single mama latelly...DH works, comes home and works again, his business is getting busy, hoping he can quit soon so he can only work from home. Also moving soon to WA...getting pretty nervous.

My mom is coming in 2 weeks from Europe - thank god! She's a god send! I need a BREAK. My DS1 needs someone to play with...









DS2 will be 11 weeks and he is talking and laughing - I mean real laugh! It's so cute. HE also found his thumb and knows perfectly well how to put it into his mouth now. He's still good sleeper. Last night slept 8 hours, sometimes he nurses once or twice, but he never fusses, just nurses and goes back to sleep. He loves tummy time and he love to stand also.
No DTD either here. not once yet. DH had vasectomy done last Friday so we are done with kids. Now he won't stop talking about sex







:
Some photos I took yesterday.
gotta run now...

moving to WA eh? That's cool! What part?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Amy, when you have time..eagerly awaiting henna story...

Pavlina, the thing that particularly irks me about my kids' dad is that I feel like this one (oldest dd) wants to nurse and climb all over me, this one (dd2) wants to nurse and be held, and then THIS ONE (dh who ought to have my best interests at heart, right?) wants my body in other ways...one more person's needs to contend with! Gah!

A note about my situation: The girls' dad is just that...their dad...not my dear anything! We live separately because he is a moody mexican artist (who makes no money, almost ever) and I can't deal with another child (that would be him). We still get together and do what we do best, you can imagine what that is, and hang out as a "family" as often as we can. More deets going back a few posts in my blog.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

A note about my situation: The girls' dad is just that...their dad...not my dear anything! We live separately because he is a moody mexican artist (who makes no money, almost ever) and I can't deal with another child (that would be him). We still get together and do what we do best, you can imagine what that is, and hang out as a "family" as often as we can. More deets going back a few posts in my blog.

Interesting that you mentioned this because for some reason I was thinking about you and wondering if you had a husband or whatever your situation was. So I guess thanks for answering my un-spoken question


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
moving to WA eh? That's cool! What part?

Bellingham







My Dh is teaching at Tacoma and Skagite (sp?) Valley colleges. And some others too.....right now he is doing only on-line classes, but as of January he is starting in class classes, so we have to be there in December.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
i'm always hungry too (anyone else self-conscious about the constant eating breastfeeding requires? i didn't worry about it at home but now that it's someone else's kitchen-still my groceries-but someone noticing/seeing all the snacking, i feel like a pig)! l









I was JUST thinking about this, as I make myself a "snack" - a turkey, lettuce, tomato, avocado and BACON sandwich. I'm making TWO extras to take to work with me for 4 hours at the office today. It's crazy. When people comment on my weight loss ('cuz everybody has to say something) I tell them, "Well, there's 18 lbs I'm not right there, plus processing fees..."


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

PrettyBird,









Quagmire, thanks for explaining! Sounds like a fun song.









Gorgeous babies, Cori, Tanya and Pavlina!!









And Amy, that was me who suggested that maybe my DS hadn't rolled over yet due to roly-polyness ... but he's got nothing on Ryan!









Sabbath, good luck on the flight!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
(anyone else self-conscious about the constant eating breastfeeding requires? i didn't worry about it at home but now that it's someone else's kitchen-still my groceries-but someone noticing/seeing all the snacking, i feel like a pig)!

Yes. We went to visit my ILs for the Labour Day long weekend, and I felt a little self-conscious about how much and how frequently I was eating. I finally asked my MIL if she felt constantly hungry when she was nursing my DH. She told me how at meals, they used to send all the leftovers down the table to her! (And that's a lot of leftovers. DH was raised in intentional communities, so each meal had 20-40 people.) I felt a lot better after that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
When people comment on my weight loss ('cuz everybody has to say something) I tell them, "Well, there's 18 lbs I'm not right there, plus processing fees..."









:


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Bellingham







My Dh is teaching at Tacoma and Skagite (sp?) Valley colleges. And some others too.....right now he is doing only on-line classes, but as of January he is starting in class classes, so we have to be there in December.

Ohhhh. I am so jealous. I used to live up there and I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE Bellingham. I live down South of Seattle now. I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE.........


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh! Oh! My baby just rolled over from her front to back!! Just had to share!!!


----------



## jessekc (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
Seth is going through a serious growth spurt and has eaten constantly since we got here which means i'm always hungry too (anyone else self-conscious about the constant eating breastfeeding requires? i didn't worry about it at home but now that it's someone else's kitchen-still my groceries-but someone noticing/seeing all the snacking, i feel like a pig)! kel

I so feel like a pig and feel like I eat all the time. The guy that sits next to me at work continues to tell me that no one else notices. He's 24 and just graduated from college, lives at home still and has no girlfriend. Poor guy is getting quite the education about breastfeeding!!! At least I hope when he does get married and has babies he'll be supportive of breastfeeding!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

It's so funny how similar all of the babies are!! My little guy is a big time drooler too, I was so shocked. My oldest son didn't drool until around 6 months so this is new to me! We have been not vaxing but decided to get the DTaP which was today. He did really well.









Sleeping from about 10-1 (eats) 1:30-7 (eats) 9 a.m. we get up.
He's 14 lbs already!! Turned 3 months on Oct. 1st. He's been holding his head up for a long time and is really getting into sucking on his hands. He discovered them officially a couple of weeks ago.

Here's my baby!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessekc* 
I so feel like a pig and feel like I eat all the time. The guy that sits next to me at work continues to tell me that no one else notices. He's 24 and just graduated from college, lives at home still and has no girlfriend. Poor guy is getting quite the education about breastfeeding!!! At least I hope when he does get married and has babies he'll be supportive of breastfeeding!









You're doing his future wife a big favor!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

lovingmommyhood your baby is ADORABLE!

And yeah, I totally feel like a pig when someone is around to see how much I can put away.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Pavlina ~ Those are beautiful pictures...and so is the baby!

lovingmamahood ~ Yet another beautiful baby!

Sabbath ~ Have you ever tried Rescue Remedy? I use it for extreme stress and it works quite well.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

nak

Sabbath - I second RR but I don't think they'll allow you to bring it on the plane now??? (It is liquid)

Pavlina - S is absolutely adorable! my fave is him on his side with his thumb and a smile!

LovingMommy - oh my, your babe is a doll!

Hope i didn't miss any other photos!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Hmm...forgot about the liquid issue. RR makes a spray. Looks like breath freshener. Or they also make a cream. I thought they eased restrictions some? Maybe it's a small enough amount to be allowed?


----------



## naturallia (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
tishia- thats awesome that he's learning to sign already! what do you mean people scold you?







:

From what I understand, they are concerned that Ryan will grow up not knowing how to speak. What they don't realize is that his daddy is hearing!







It's not like I'm going to isolate him from the hearing world- how can I?! We go to church, to homeschool group, and soon, to AP groups, where everyone else is hearing. Ryan WILL pick up the spoken language from other people. They scold me thinking that I am setting out to raise him as if he was a deaf child







: No, I'm raising him to know how to speak MY language.


----------



## naturallia (May 26, 2005)

BTW, Ryan just laughed a big belly laugh for the first time every yesterday!

Are all of your babies already laughing?


----------



## Max'sMama (Apr 3, 2004)

That is so ridiculous, the 'scolding' business! CODAs learn to speak all the time. It's not like they go through life with the ability but remain speechless









And yes, TSA lifted restrictions. Now people are able to carry liquid in containers less than 3oz.

As for the eating issues people are having.....ME TOO! I am a humongous pig right now. I am catching myself being hungry all the time and, of course, I can't crave 'good for me food'. JUNK JUNK JUNK







:


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Aidansmommy - I just realized both of our kids are named Aidan and Nathan (assuming your Nate is also a Nathan)!!!

Amy - I love that rolypoly pic of your son - too cute!

My Nate is a Nathaniel, but I had noticed from looking at your sig. Nifty!

I've been looking at pics of everyone's babies, and, ladies, I have to say that we have given birth to some of the most yummy, sweet babies ever! My heart's all melty from looking at those little faces.

Wanna hear something interesting? My mom, who is 51 and has been toying with menopause, has been having a bit of, erm, a reaction to my kiddos. When she came to visit after ds1 was born (he was about two months old), she started lactating a little! And she came to see us at the beginning of September. At that point, she hadn't had a period in a year, and her doc had told her that her hormone levels were showing she was in menopause. Well, after being here and cuddling with ds2, her cycle jumpstarted again and she got a period! Babies DO SOMETHING to that woman!! She was actually kinda ticked off because she thought she was through with periods!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
I've been looking at pics of everyone's babies, and, ladies, I have to say that we have given birth to some of the most yummy, sweet babies ever! My heart's all melty from looking at those little faces.

I was just thinking the same thing earlier!

That is so funny about your mom. I've heard of grandmothers feeling a letdown, but without the milk, on occasion. I'm not surprised that her body responded that way. So amazing!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Anna, that is a trip about your mom! Whoa dude.

We just got our first laugh two days ago...sooo sweeeet! DD1 didn't laugh until about 5 months old.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations to all the rollers! Ethan's not doing a whole lot yet, but he's just 9 weeks today. I love reading what everyone is up to because it gives me a little preview of what's coming up...

I LOVE baby giggles. Ethan isn't laughing belly laughs yet, but he does giggle a little. It's like they smile with their whole body, and a laugh just kind of wiggles itself out. Kills me every time.

Here's a pic of Mr. E a week ago - it's amazing how different he is now. There are a couple of other pics in that album, too.

Well I've squandered another half hour on MDC and now I have to go to work.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey!!!! My first DDDDC!

Someone really brightened my morning! Who did it??


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 

I've been looking at pics of everyone's babies, and, ladies, I have to say that we have given birth to some of the most yummy, sweet babies ever! My heart's all melty from looking at those little faces.









:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
Wanna hear something interesting? My mom, who is 51 and has been toying with menopause, has been having a bit of, erm, a reaction to my kiddos. When she came to visit after ds1 was born (he was about two months old), she started lactating a little! And she came to see us at the beginning of September. At that point, she hadn't had a period in a year, and her doc had told her that her hormone levels were showing she was in menopause. Well, after being here and cuddling with ds2, her cycle jumpstarted again and she got a period! Babies DO SOMETHING to that woman!! She was actually kinda ticked off because she thought she was through with periods!

wow! That's amazing. It's amazing what our bodies can do.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

I LOVE baby giggles. Ethan isn't laughing belly laughs yet, but he does giggle a little. *It's like they smile with their whole body, and a laugh just kind of wiggles itself out.* Kills me every time.



I LOVE that description. That's the cutest way to put it









Ethan is so cute!









Samuel is now rolling over too. From his tummy to his back only though.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

to Cori and Jessica's DDDDCs - Elsanne have you been busy again?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

does anyone know how's 1stTimeMummytoLore's (Kate) son doing with his eye? Last time she posted was in September thread needing positive vibes for her son. I hope he is doing fine.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

mmmm thinking about kate.

wish I could take credit for the ddddcs, but not me this time!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

OMG, I am laughing my ass off at my ddddc!!! I love you whoever you are! Fess up!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

I thought part of the point of DDDDC's is that you don't admit responsibility.









I thought Kate's son's appointment was today, but I might be mixed up. I think it was on a Thursday but I've lost track of which week it is.







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
OMG, I am laughing my ass off at my ddddc!!! I love you whoever you are! Fess up!























I'm laughing at it too.
I think the spelling of humour is the giveaway...

ETA:

Look what came in the mail today!! No, not the baby.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Look what came in the mail today!! No, not the baby.

Oh my god that's too funny!!! I want one too because I am really weird!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Look what came in the mail today!! No, not the baby.

Love it! A friend got one of those as a gift once and it was just so funny! I've always wanted one!

I love all the DDDDCs going around. I'm trying not to pout too much. I figure if I whine and have a tantrum like a two year old I'll never get one!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tanya--give us something, throw us a bone...we'll ddddc you post haste...but ya gotta say something we can be derisive about.

Jessica, that outfit is too friccin cute!

Sunshine starr, you here honey? Dang but your offspring is mighty cute! (responding to yg post)


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I thought part of the point of DDDDC's is that you don't admit responsibility.









Is that your way of admitting responsiblity?









DS did his first giggle while awake today. I needed it too. It took us over an hour to drive back from a LLL mtg (normally a 15 minute drive) b/c DS did NOT want to be in the car. During one of the many stops to pull over and console DS we were "talking" and he giggled. Made me all warm and fuzzy inside. Of course as soon as he was put back in the car seat he went back to his fussy time and once again I went







:.

I love seeing all the pics. Pavlina, can you come and photograph DS?, you have quite the talent.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

I thought part of the point of DDDDC's is that you don't admit responsibility
I never even heard of them until yesterday so I'm clueless.

Thanks Maria!!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Jessica, love the outfit! And a totally cute smiley baby!

Tishia, I see what you mean..... however its just as important for him to be able to communicate with you as it is to speak to the rest of the world. You are his world! Right?

Argh, I'm trying to get in some internet time and I hear Lochlan freaking out. His father wil be calling me any minute to feed him. I'll leave you with a photo (if my blog lets me link- if not then here is the blog link)

My little dude is a remote hog already. MEN!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I had to share ... my little sister is slowly being indoctrinated in to the AP cult!! She is 17 and in a high school speech class. Her demonstration speech was on how to use cloth diapers (complete with diapers donated by our older sister and me!). She came up with the topic all on her own. It's the kinda thing that makes a big sister proud!









April - Lochlan is such a cutie!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

April - Lochlan is so cute! And you look great by the way.









I was wondering if any of you is starting to loose hair? Gosh I am dreading it and I think it's starting already! Last time i've lost about 50% of my gorgeous down to butt long hair


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Pavlina - my hair is coming out in droves. It is always in Nathan's hands. My older son won't take a bath anymore because of all the hairs I leave behind. He is taking showers now, LOL!!!

April - Lochlin is a DOLL!!!! I think you look much prettier as a Mom!







Congrats on your move to Maine. We just moved back to New England last year and it was the best thing we ever did!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, good, I was wondering when my hair would start falling out. Looks like I've got another week or two...

I'm loving everyone's pics.

I wanted to make sure I properly acknowledged that I totally stole that "My mom is weirder" idea from PancakeGoddess. She posted about a shirt she bought, and I loved it so much I had to go order one. I was NOT that clever all on my own







:

ETA: seriously, when this DDDDC wears off, I may change it to my senior title. I think it looks good on me.


----------



## jessekc (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Look what came in the mail today!! No, not the baby.

That is awesome!!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
April - Lochlan is so cute! And you look great by the way.

















:

Regarding baby giggles, we don't have much laughter while awake, but DS totally laughs himself to sleep. I love it. And I wonder what he dreams about.

He's starting to make all sorts of great sounds. I've been trying to make occasional, short recordings of our conversations, because I know the cute baby sounds won't last forever. (Here's a recent attempt.)


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Awww, super cute maria!

Thanks for the compliments ladies! Lochlan is gonna be a heartbreaker. I'm super proud of him!

As for the hair, I have been wondering when it was gonna fall out. My hair is so thick and heavy and I have been resisting a haircut (its to the middle of my back) but as of this week it starting to fall out, like whoa! So I'm happy. Except I'm afraid the kid is going to choke on it!


----------



## naturallia (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Here's a pic of Mr. E a week ago - it's amazing how different he is now. There are a couple of other pics in that album, too.

Well I've squandered another half hour on MDC and now I have to go to work.

I love his shirt, My mom is weirder than your mom


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm so very glad my hair is finally starting to fall out. It's super thick normally, so with all the extra PG hair it was getting to be too much. To top it off, I'm growing it out for Locks of Love and it's getting to the point that it's so long I can't stand it anymore. Luckily only a couple more weeks until it is long enough to hack off.

Maria, aren't the "conversations" with a babe so much fun! Thanks for sharing your recorded one.

What toys do 3-6 month old babies play with? DS isn't interested in anything we have (rattles, balls, stuffed animals, brightly colored awful battery opperated toys, etc). I was just wondering whether I needed different toys or to wait for him to grow in to the ones we have.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
He's starting to make all sorts of great sounds. I've been trying to make occasional, short recordings of our conversations, because I know the cute baby sounds won't last forever. (Here's a recent attempt.)

Too cute! While I was watching it, Ethan was trying to join in









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
What toys do 3-6 month old babies play with? DS isn't interested in anything we have (rattles, balls, stuffed animals, brightly colored awful battery opperated toys, etc). I was just wondering whether I needed different toys or to wait for him to grow in to the ones we have.

E isn't into anything yet (but I guess he's a little younger still). I think most things that interest babies at this age are about DOING - moving, looking, making noises, whatever, rather than playing. So things that look neat, feel neat, etc. Probably he'll just start growing into things, like you said.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Maria, your DS is such a cutie!

Jessica, that shirt is too funny...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
What toys do 3-6 month old babies play with? DS isn't interested in anything we have (rattles, balls, stuffed animals, brightly colored awful battery opperated toys, etc). I was just wondering whether I needed different toys or to wait for him to grow in to the ones we have.

I find that DD is most interested in things with faces... stuffed animals, pictures of kids or animals, etc. We have this and if you click the additional photos area you can see the animals up close. DD *loves* these guys, especially the monkey. I swear that she reached for it this morning as I was dancing it around on her chest, and put it in her mouth. But then I couldn't get her to do it again so who knows







She does watch it though... I move it around and make it sing and dance and she laughs and pays attention to it until I stop.

So aside, but I am finding that my DD's feet always feel sticky. Like they are sweating or something, even though she's barefoot and dressed appropriately for the temp. I took a whiff, and PU, stinky baby feet! Weird, no?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

So aside, but I am finding that my DD's feet always feel sticky. Like they are sweating or something, even though she's barefoot and dressed appropriately for the temp. I took a whiff, and PU, stinky baby feet! Weird, no?

the same here


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quagmire~stinky feet aren't so weird. Keira has fat rolls that must be lifted and separated a lot to keep her baby BO away. Eww. DD is ,my fattest baby yet. My baby needs a training bra.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
My baby needs a training bra.

















:
I guess that means my DS needs a bro or a manzeer (I'm a bit of a Seinfeld junkie!).


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 







:
I guess that means my DS needs a bro or a manzeer (I'm a bit of a Seinfeld junkie!).









just watching it now.....







:


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Fun thread







July 7 b'day here.

Sleep is good - consistent bedtime of 9p, chosen by Her Cuteness. Usually sleeps until I wake her up to nurse from engorgement around 3-5a. Not a big napper - she just dozes while hooked onto the boob in my arms during the day.

Learning how to control her arm movements, I think: she's holding her right hand up in a fist and staring at it intently for long periods.

Will stand up in our laps (with support, of course) and gets a wonderful surprised expression on her face when her view changes. Head and neck control is great: she hangs onto me like a little monkey when we walk around, and she's amenable to, if mystified by, tummy time.

Lots of smiles and cooing, lots of drooling. Hiccups now associated with stress, and getting them much less frequently.

Battling heat and dehydration has been the task of the summer. I'm looking forward to the cooler temperatures and rain that should be coming soon.

Her scalp still has a lot of gold-colored sebum - it sort of looks like earwax on her head. (Earwax - in her ears - is another new development in the past couple weeks.) I'm wondering if I should really try to scrub it off, or just leave well enough alone. (Figuring leave it alone - if it bothered her, she'd let me know, and she isn't.)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi, WNB! I "saw" a lot of my baby in your descriptions; their birthdays are two days apart! Welcome to our world. Amenable to, if mystified by, tummy time? That sentence deserves some sort of prize! Make sure to write that one in her baby book!














:







:


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Can someone help me out and tell me how I can post a picture of Andrew for you guys to look at? I am soooo computer illiterate and need help....again. I have a snapfish account, can I do something with that? When do I get the priveledge of being able to post links?
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Posting a link is relatively easy, but difficult to describe (try telling someone blow by blow how to tie a shoelace...)

Copy the URL of the page.
Highlight the part of your post you want to be a link.
Click the little icon above that looks like a world with a little chainlink in front of it.
Paste the URL you copied into the window that appears.
Click OK or DONE or whatever it says...

It should work.

Tell me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
Her scalp still has a lot of gold-colored sebum - it sort of looks like earwax on her head. (Earwax - in her ears - is another new development in the past couple weeks.) I'm wondering if I should really try to scrub it off, or just leave well enough alone. (Figuring leave it alone - if it bothered her, she'd let me know, and she isn't.)

We have a ton of cradle cap, which I am having a *very* hard time not peeling off. I love to peel/ pick my loved ones and with an innocent baby at my hands 24/7... well let's just say I need a hobby.

As for the earwax I was going to post about that too. DD seems to have TONS. Like big flakes/ chunks hanging out in her ears all the time. I pick those out (I justify it by reassuring myself that she can't hear with all that junk blocking the canals). But I was wondering if anyone else's kids have that. I thought it was another ear infection because there's so much wax.

Anyway, welcome WNB!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everybody!







: Good weekend happening here. Playdates, coffee, garage sales. Life is good at the moment. Although biscuitbabe is grabbing at her ear...not too fussy although I wonder if she has a little infection?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Elsanne, I went off in search of your birth story and got hooked on your blog. You are too funny! And Mexico sounds really nice... *sigh*


----------



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

HI everyone,

I would love to join this thread. I had my LO on July 8th.
BTW, how do I post my birth story? Where do I do it? I just found this website (after a recommendation from a someone on another website). I wish I had found this earlier.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

quagmire, I peel the gunk sometimes, too. It won't hurt him.

My oldest had tons of earwax for many years - I've heard it's correlated with milk sensitivity (which he does have), fwiw. The others are more average.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sure, welcome, Jeanine! There is a whole forum on here for birthstories. Post yours there then post a link to it here so we can read it!

Quag,







: . Did you ever find Amara's birth story? My ego beams that you like my blog.
I too am a ferocious groomer of my babies. It is hard for me to keep from picking at them, primate-style.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I had a grand old time picking the cradle c(r)ap off Lochlan. I'm kind of sad that its gone. Now I have nothing productive to do while we're nursing!









I wanted to share some photos that I took of us. They are semi-nude, fyi.
I kind of want to submit them and a story to shape of a mother..... The one is of my hideously crooked c-section scar. And its kind of healing to aknowledge it.
here


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

April, beautiful pix! my scar looks like that too!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Dang, April, beautiful pictures and you look GREAT!!! Wish my belly was that flat!!!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

We've been so busy lately out and about that it's hard to find time to post. Anyways Kiana'a 9lbs 4oz, still my little peanut but she started at 6lb 8oz so she was a little small to start with. She's starting to have a great time with DH when I'm at work and they are figuring eachother out pretty well. Let's see what's she doing that's new?...
Well she's rolling over, she's almost got sitting unassisted figured out, She pushes herself across the bed/floor forwards backwards and sideways, it takes a while but she gets there. She is amazing with her hands. When she plays with her gym she no longer bats at the toys instead she touches them with a finger or two and carfully and diliberatly moves the toys in circles then reverses to go the other way. She is passing toys from hand to hand, and has been known to get some distance when she throws them. Many people doubt that she is signing to us but she does from time to time sign milk. Now we can also use the sign to ask her and her response usually says it all, we can also ask her if she needs to change her bum and watch her reaction. Sometimes it doesn't work but usually it does.
She's cooing and talking so much. From time to time we hear bables with the likeness of words but know that they are just babbles excersicing her vocals. She smiles and giggles back and forth with us, and plays the tounge game. She gives open mouth kisses to everyone.Tiny bubbles are always a form of amusment, along with sucking on her fingers/paci she chooses when she wants which. She also pulls her paci out to play with then pops it back in when she's done.
She loves to stand and plays diaper games when DH changes her. In her wrap she yells at me if she's awake and I try to put her in facing me, so we flip her to face out and she talks to the trees.
She also waves her arms and calls Maggie from her spot to come stand over her then she reaches up with two hands and burries them in her fur







Those two are so funny. MJ is also a great little helper always watching, licking(eww) and coming to get us when something is up.
She just stared to go through a growth spurt so she's eating like mad. Before this she was sleeping through the night but now she wakes for two feedings then falls back asleep in her cradle, where she plays in the morning and lets us sleep till we peek over the edge and say good morning little girl and are greeted with huge smiles and loud coos.

Anyways I hope all your babes are doing just as great if not better because they are such a joy at this age and I'm looking forwward to next month to see what accomplishments we've all conqured.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

April, you are a beautiful mama









Interesting tidbit about the earwax Amy! I have been avoiding dairy due to the projectile vomiting that ensues, so that definitely applies to us!

Elsanne, I did indeed find Amara's birth story - well done mama! And I am now







at the mental image of this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
picking at them, primate-style.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everyone! Does anyone remember me?







I wish I posted here more. DS is doing great - 11 weeks tomorrow! It just flies by. I say he's doing great - generally he is but we both have a bug right now and it's driving me bonkers. I think he's gassy, too, which I can't figure out. Sigh. I finally got him down to sleep. (On my bed - and I wanna change the sheets but I _ain_'t movin' him now!







)

Chrissy - I think that my DS is signing to me too!! We're not crazy!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 

Chrissy - I think that my DS is signing to me too!! We're not crazy!









Thank you so much for saying this. I have so many mothers saying it's impossible and that it's just reflexes, but it's not and I know it. I stared using the milk sign the first time I put her to my breast 4-5 min PP and haven't stopped since. My reasoning is that if I get her to associate the action with the feeding everytime like it is a part of it she will mimic it to communitcate. She mimics so many other things why not signing? She's never fed with out seeing the sign even when DH gives her a bottle, so it's just like seeing the areola when she's hungry, I sign to her and ask if she's hungry and she get's excited, if she's not she doesn't. I find this more reliable then waiting for her to sign because she only does it on occasion even though it's getting more frequent.

I'm so glad I'm not crazy.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok.....see if this link works for you guys to see pictures of Andrew!

http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailsh...06/t_=55707306


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Wonderful pics, April! I agree with others...you look great!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Tricia he is such a cutie! I looooove the chicken suit


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so glad the link worked!!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quagmire - I'm







at your siggy. Did you change it recently? If not, sorry for just now noticing. I'm not exactly the model of attentiveness these days.

Anyone here have to be without their dp for long stretches of time? Dh is leaving this evening for training in San Antonio for TWO WEEKS! I'm just hoping I don't lose my mind while he's gone. What's worked to make it a smooth time for anyone who's been there? We're outnumbered by kids when he's home, and it'll be 3:1 while he's gone! I'm a bit nervous....


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow Chrissy! I wish I was that consistent with it. I'm pretty consistent, but I'm not that good. You're inspiring me!

Do you do other signs as well? I feel like he doesn't really need other signs yet,







... But I was doing others and I think that's why I'm not so consistent about it anymore...


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

BTW - April and Tricia - great pictures!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I too am a ferocious groomer of my babies. It is hard for me to keep from picking at them, primate-style.

Add me to the primate-style groomers club. I can't keep my fingers away from those toes!! Of course, that's the only form of grooming he regularly gets - he hasn't seen an actual bath in...well a long time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
I wanted to share some photos that I took of us. They are semi-nude, fyi.
I kind of want to submit them and a story to shape of a mother..... The one is of my hideously crooked c-section scar. And its kind of healing to aknowledge it.

Your photos are GORGEOUS. I'm in awe.







:

Wow to those of you with signing babies! Ethan is just starting to look aware in a meaningful way, and his little limbs just flail all over the place. He's figuring out how to get his hand in his mouth, so that's something.

Tanya, all I can say is I'll be thinking of you. Just remember the only things you HAVE to do are keep your kids fed and mostly clothed for the duration. Everything else is optional. Is there anyone around who can help you out while he's gone?

On a personal note, I







my MIL. She took my two DD overnight last night, leaving DH and I with just the baby. It was so quiet!! We actually managed to complete a few sentences in a row, and watch a WHOLE movie. We stayed up way too late and drank too much wine, but it was so nice. A much needed spell of togetherness. That should keep us going for the next few months...


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

ooh good iam not the only one who lets their babe go for a time without a bath...he just dosent seem to get gross and our water is terribly drying and unpredictable ie; the pressure sucks and the temp fluctuates to much from scalding to freezing...its great!







:


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Count me in the cradle crap pickers annonymous group! April and Tricia, the pics are GREAT! I was recently taking pics of DS and I realized just how chunky he's getting! When he has all his clothes on he looks roly poly, but see for yourself, he's one chunky monkey:

http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailsh...76/t_=59372176


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Count me in the cradle crap pickers annonymous group! April and Tricia, the pics are GREAT! I was recently taking pics of DS and I realized just how chunky he's getting! When he has all his clothes on he looks roly poly, but see for yourself, he's one chunky monkey:

http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailsh...76/t_=59372176


Wow! That's some serious chunk!! What are you feeding him!?!?








He's adorable!!!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

OMG Laura! He kind of looks like a cabbage patch doll lying there! What a cutie patootie!

And gumby your boy is beautiful! I could only see the one picture because I don't have an account. But he has a very cherubic face!

Thanks for the compliments ladies. I had to get the naked ones out of the way before he got too big. As it is if he ever sees them he gonna be all, "mooooom!" hou could you do that!









As for the bath....I bath him once a week if that. He likes it but I just don't like taking the time to do it. Lately I have been taking him in the shower with me. Killing two birds with one stone. (only when my dh is home to pass to when I'm done)


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

How do you manage o take him in the shower with you, April? I'm intrigued...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
Wow! That's some serious chunk!! What are you feeding him!?!?








He's adorable!!!









nak...








:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I can't type right now, just wanted to say - what a beautiful babies we all have! And April you do look gorgeous







Nice photos!

My birth "story" is in my siggy....somebody asked earlier about I think...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

We are doing baths every other day/every day around here. a) it gives us an activity to do together we both enjoy; b) someone told me it "cleans" her in terms of energies (ie, if we've been in crowds, or around a strong personality, or whatever-which happens almost every day) and the astrologer said that she is particularly vulnerable/susceptible to energies around her and has no defenses to block any out. All babies are like this but apparently she is more so, and will be until age 12, and I need to teach her how to do "limpias" of her energetic field. So there ya go. Woo squared.

Also, I need as many "good mama" feeling moments as I can get...to balance out those "dark mother" moments...
like when I ask her to please shut up (I do say please, anyway).


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

nak

Add me to the primate-style list! I've noticed some wax as well. We bathe a couple of times a week. Really should more often as ds giggles the whole time.

I'm impressed with the signing! Make me remember that I keep forgetting to do this. D'oh!

April - love the pics. You both look wonderful!

Tricia - Andrew is a doll and you look great too!

Laura - Seth is a cutie. He might rival Amy's Ryan in chunkiness! Another mama with hi-test milk!

Elsanne - BTDT. I tried to make myself feel better by apologizing to ds after. Sigh - I feel awful just thinking about it. And I said please too, OY. I think I'll leave that one out of his scrapbook.


----------



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

I wrote this 4 days after I gave birth, almost 3 months ago
"I took castor oil on Friday at 130, July 7th, as per midwifes orders. I also went and got a "specialty" adjustment at the chiropractor to help get labor started. After I drank the castor oil (and threw it up 1 1/2 hours later) I thought it did nothing. Well, about 2 hours later I stated having cramping (like moderate period cramps) but since I had pre-term labor and have been having period-like cramps for 10 weeks, I thought nothing of it. Plus, they werent coming and going. My DH leaves at 5pm to go to the Mets game. (about 1 hour away). I spoke to my mom about 730, who said she was coming over (she would never just drop by, and I insisted that she didnt need to come over to be with me, I was fine, yada, yada). Well, I went outside to water my plants, and at 830, my water broke on the porch. And my mom pulls up 5 minutes later (I guess mothers intuition). I called my DH, who promptly got a taxi and arrived home at 900pm. I called the doula, my midwife, and the Baby Story Producers. The doula shows up at around 930, along with my mother-in-law. At this point, I am having contractions 1 to 1 1/2 minutes long, with about 2 minutes in between. The were coming strong, and I was out of my mind (total instinct kicked in, no thinking was involved at this point) The doula had me on the ball, hands and knees, etc. We are video taping the whole time, and I am doing low moaning the whole time to get through each contraction. It helped a whole lot, and I highly recommend it (like they say in Spiritual Midwifery). We call the midwife around 11pm, and she says to go into the hospital (we had planned to labor as long as possible at home and the Baby Story cameracrew and producer were on their way to our house, but we told them to meet us at the hospital instead, since I was going quick and strong). The doula and I got in the back seat of the car (with me hanging over the rear seat) with Roys mom in the front video taping, and Roy driving 90mph to get there. The contractions were coming hard and strong, the doula was pushing on my forehead, on my 3rd eye, to center me. We finally get there (about 20 minutes away) and the camera crew is there waiting for us to get out of the car. They follow us through the emergency room (and everyone is staring at us, with all the bright lights and stuff)I dont care at all, I just want to see the midwife and get into the tub. I get on the monitors (they needed a reactive heartrate strip for 20 min for me to get intothe birthing tub). Well, no such luck. The baby was sleeping and all attempts to get her awake were not working. I was out of my mind laying on my back with the contractions. This was the worst part, I cant imagine birthing naturally on my back. The midwife checks me, 8cm!!! I couldnt believe it. THe doula said she thought I was further along than that, but the midwife didnt want to say and scare me, since we only just got to the hospital. Finally the MD comes in (after 40 min) and says I can get into the tub.(The MD needs to give the go-ahead since the baby was having a non-reactive heart rate strip). I felt like a lioness, just running on instinct. Roy, the doula and the midwife carry me next door to the birthing suite, with the camera guy following, They get me in the tub, which was heaven. I was able to get in whatever position I wanted to. The midwife checks me again, I was fully dilated!!! It was 1pm at this point,and I started pushing when I felt like it. The contractions to push were not as strong, maybe due to the water. I had to push for a while (1 hour), which the midwife felt was too long for a water birth. It was really hard!! However, at 214am, Violet Grace entered the world. I bled a bit and fainted (later I found out I had been severely anemic). I birthed the placenta, which was a piece of cake. We tried hard to not have me tear (Roy was reaching down and stretching my perineum in the water, so hard that when I was on my hands and knees he was lifting me out of the water!) However, I did have a very small tear, 1 stitch, not bad at all. I needed an IV for hydration. She was 7lbs 3oz, 19 3/4 inches long. I feel exhilarated, and althought it was the most difficult thing I have ever done, I would not change it for the world. I feel like I can do anything!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Tanya, all I can say is I'll be thinking of you. Just remember the only things you HAVE to do are keep your kids fed and mostly clothed for the duration. Everything else is optional. Is there anyone around who can help you out while he's gone?

I'm glad you had such a relaxing evening. We've forgotten what those are like around here.

I don't really have any reliable help. My SIL has a drama-filled swirl of activity around her, and has said she might come stay with me a few nights. We'll see if that actually happens. She did show up for the birth to watch the two older dc, but that was the last we saw of her for a while. The good news is her abusive husband has been admitted to an inpatient mental treatment hospital, so I don't have to worry about the worst drama happening while dh is gone. Gosh, that's just a long way of saying "no, I don't have help" isn't it?

Dh is officially out of town now. Funny how the last several weeks it seems all I've done is complain about needing help and now I'm totally freaked out about not having his help. I guess it worries me so much because we seem to be barely handling it between the two of us. So far, we have had a great start. I had both older dc asleep by 8pm - something that doesn't even happen when we're both here! I'm just glad ds can't tell time yet. He had no idea we started bedtime routines at 7pm!

My motto the next two weeks is the same as the nurse teaching the parenting class we took over 5 years ago while expecting #1. She told us all we need to remember with babies is to keep them clean, dry and fed. Let's hope it works for the 2 and 5 year old set!

Clean, dry, fed .... clean, dry, fed ....don't worry about the toys, clutter, or anything else but keeping them clean, dry and fed!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Jeanine, I loved your story. I could feel the rush, the fast pace and intensity of it in your words.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tanya I sure wish I could send my wife over to your house. Yes, she's my "wife": she cooks, cleans, and watches the kids.








Love her, I do.

(domestic help is a godsend, and reason enough to live in Mexico to raise one's children)

Anyway girl I am thinkin' about you.

Sunshine starr it's nice to "see" you around.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Tanya







I hope you can catch a break while your DH is away! Thankfully my DH is here every night and takes care of bathing/ n-night for the toddler, but a couple of times he was late getting home and man is it hard to deal with toddler meltdown (in the tub no less) when you are nursing and slinging a barely sleeping infant! I give you ladies who are doing it on your own lots of credit, and I can tell you the toddler would be a lot dirtier if I were alone!

(yes, changed my sig after seeing the trailer for the new Robin Williams movie. With the upcoming election it seeemed appropriate







)

Geez Laura, we've gotta add you to the Diesel Milk Makers tribe!









Hey sunshine!









Jeanine, beautiful birth story, and welcome!! I am obsessed... I have really enjoyed reading everyone's stories







When will your birth air on Baby Story? Was it stressful having the camera crew there while you labored?

Elsanne (and Cori), I am guilty as well. What makes me crazy is when I sit down to nurse DD and she's tired so she's got her hands up by her face rubbing back and forth and her sharp little talons start grazing my nipple. That just *sends me* So I move her hands away, she moves them back, repeat ad nauseum until I hold them away (thus protecting my boob) and she becomes infuriated, stiffens her whole body and yanks her head back while still latched. GAHHHHHHHH. After an episode of this yesterday I came out with a rather forceful "WHAT is your PROBLEM?"







: We all have our hot buttons, no? Mine is having to play defense for my boobs. Anyhoo, much support and love here ladies


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Quag - group hugs definitely help. I think talking about it and releasing the guilt helps too.

Tanya - sending PVs to you while dh is away - hope it goes smoothly

Jeanine - great birth story - let us know when it will air. I never even watched that show once during this pregnancy because it always drove me nuts last time. Will be awesome to see a water birth! Will also be interesting to see how they edit your fainting...

I had 3 blissful nights of only 2 wakings! I attributed it to drinking fennel tea. however, last night was a complete horror so I'm not sure what happened. I did have chocolate so maybe that is the culprit. hmmmmmm


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

This nightwaking thing is so random. We were on a good spell of once per night, then a couple nights of 2 times, then a random 4x night, and the last two nights have once again been 1x. Lucky, lucky me (at the moment. things change at the drop of a hat). What I eat no longer seems to matter.

I put Amara to sleep on her side (nursing), then during the night I turn her onto her stomach. This is to replace swaddling, which I did for the first 2 1/2 mos or so. Don't tell the "Back To Sleep" campaigners. I think she's okay. I also think it keeps her asleep longer. She is right next to me so I can monitor her easily.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

elsanne - your night nursing pattern sounds a lot like ours. For some reason, it's not bothering me as much this time. The two older dc are the ones driving me to the brink of sanity. I'm teetering on the edge at times with them.

On another note, can someone please tell dd1 that dd2 cannot eat solid food yet? Caught her trying to feed her a potato chip. Yeah, not crunchy in the good for you sense, but we just had a party and someone brought chips. I'm too frugal to throw them out







I keep saying "Keira can't have food yet. She doesn't have teeth." or "She only gets mommy milk" and today I said "No food in Keira's mouth!!!" I feel like one of those signs that says "don't feed the bears." No one pays attention to them either. I only worry for the choking hazard. After all, dd1's first solid food was a lick of a dum-dum sucker courtesy of ds. I was making lunch, dd1 in the exersaucer, and ds said "Mommy! She likes it!" and I turned to find him holding the sucker in her mouth. She was about four months. Yeah, I bet she liked it!

ETA: I forgot one more thing I wanted to share. I've been resisting the urge to pick the cradle cap off dd's head because cradle cap is just awful for my babies and as soon as I touch the stuff it gets even worse and stays that way. So, inspired by fellow primate pickers here, I decided to check in between dd's toes. Sure enough there was lint in there and when I wiped it out I got my first giggle! Then I just kept doing it to make her laugh. Picking lint out of baby toes was way too much fun today.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

I put Amara to sleep on her side (nursing), then during the night I turn her onto her stomach. This is to replace swaddling, which I did for the first 2 1/2 mos or so. Don't tell the "Back To Sleep" campaigners. I think she's okay. I also think it keeps her asleep longer. She is right next to me so I can monitor her easily.

I started doing that also. Samuel starts on his side and when he wakes me up sucking on his thumb I turn him on his belly. Normaly I'd feed him but I tried not to and insted turned him around and he was not complaining about it and kept sleeping, so I have been doing it since.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Elsanne and Yin Yang, I'm right there with you!!! Wow it's so funny that others do this! At some time in the night, DS gets turned over from his back to his tummy. I think it keeps him asleep longer too - before I started doing this, he would just fuss and be awake.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
How do you manage o take him in the shower with you, April? I'm intrigued...









I shower myself then I have dh hand me the babe and I have a hand towel over my arm so I don't drop him. I hold him with one hand and soap him up with the other (i have a washcloth all soaped up) and then my dh helpes me suds up his head while I hold him. Then I either put him in a bouncer with a towel and a prefold all set up and dry myself or I hand him off to dh to dry while I dry off.
Seems like a lot of work but its nice and warm in the bathroom and saves me from having to bend over the tub!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Right on April. I would try it but DH is the official bath-giver,







.

Lochian looks just like you!!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Lucky, lucky me (at the moment. things change at the drop of a hat).

THANK YOU. I have a friend who whenever I tell her something positive, like "Ethan slept 6 hours last night", says "DON'T say that out loud!" It kills me. I know it's going to change tomorrow, so I'm glad for it today. Similarly, if something is terrible today, that's OK because it isn't going to be this way forever. Don't know why that had my panties in a bunch but it helps me to know that I'm not alone in my assessment.

Quote:

What I eat no longer seems to matter.
Ditto that. I think we work ourselves up too much about what we do wrong. My mom is convinced that every difficult moment in my life is caused by my consumption of dairy. And yet, things change at the drop of a hat... I'm working on making whatever we've got going on OK, instead of figuring out what terrible trait of mine caused it.

Quote:

I put Amara to sleep on her side (nursing), then during the night I turn her onto her stomach. This is to replace swaddling, which I did for the first 2 1/2 mos or so. Don't tell the "Back To Sleep" campaigners. I think she's okay. I also think it keeps her asleep longer. She is right next to me so I can monitor her easily.
I've been putting E to sleep for all naps on his tummy since the second week







: and I also start him on his side at night and roll him on his tummy when he starts fidgeting. He definitely sleeps longer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
On another note, can someone please tell dd1 that dd2 cannot eat solid food yet? Caught her trying to feed her a potato chip. Yeah, not crunchy in the good for you sense, but we just had a party and someone brought chips. I'm too frugal to throw them out







I keep saying "Keira can't have food yet. She doesn't have teeth." or "She only gets mommy milk" and today I said "No food in Keira's mouth!!!" I feel like one of those signs that says "don't feed the bears." No one pays attention to them either. I only worry for the choking hazard. After all, dd1's first solid food was a lick of a dum-dum sucker courtesy of ds. I was making lunch, dd1 in the exersaucer, and ds said "Mommy! She likes it!" and I turned to find him holding the sucker in her mouth. She was about four months. Yeah, I bet she liked it!









My second DD's first "solid" meal was 2 spoonfuls of rice cereal mixed with breastmilk. Her second meal (20 seconds later) when dh and I turned our backs was...

wine mixed with dirt from a nearby plant.

I had left a very nearly empty wine glass on the table. DD1 was in daycare, and frequently saw formula being mixed for other kids...so she figured she would "make some milk" for the baby.

Seriously, I can't make this stuff up.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

LOL Jessica, that is hilarious!!























My ds has slept on side or tummy since day 1! the reflux is my excuse. He wouldn't sleep at all on his back. My biggest problem is that he prefers the crook of my arms. It is causing the same shoulder issues (I think it is bursitis) I had with ds1. Ouch! He doesn't sleep long periods flat on the bed though so I am trying to get through it - I basically have him in my arms right now (I'm in bed on a laptop) and have to hold him until I go to bed. Am I the only one with a kiddo like this?







: I swore I wouldn't do this again!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Welcome, Jeanine! It's great to see some old familiar names from the DDC, too.









Just a quick note as I head to bed, but DS slept for 6.5 hours last night! Consecutively!!

It's (Canadian) Thanksgiving today, and that definitely put me over the top in terms of things to be thankful for.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Jessica, that's hilarious. I guess I'm thankful for the dum-dum dd1 got and the potato chip dd2 nearly got.

~pi, 6.5 hours! Woo hoo! It must feel so refreshing facing the day with that kind of consectutive sleep.

Night #2 without dh went not so good as night #1. Bedtime happened right after I found a one inch cut in the fabric of my couch cushion courtesy of ds. We JUST had a conversation earlier in the day that scissors were for paper only. I was so mad, but I was good and held most of it in because I'm trying to encourage him to tell me the truth the first time. He did this time. I fell asleep for about an hour with all four of us in the same bed. The baby and I left, and later ds woke up because he's not feeling well. Then a couple hours later dd1 woke and came to my bed, too. The baby nursed a few times last night, too. I can handle the baby nursing often at night when the other two sleep all night. But thanks to a cold we've acquired, the natives are restless at night.

On another note, I had to kill a giant spider crawling up my shutters in front. It was too big to let get away. Nasty, fat juicy one, too. Gave me the chills and creepy-crawlies. I told ds "where's Daddy to kill the bugs when we need him" LOL


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tanya--I had two BLACK WIDOWS in my house a few weeks ago! Scaaary!!!

I am writing you all from my new house, just got connected. yaaay! Now we're moving over here. Scary and exciting.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Tanya, That must be really frustrating with other DC's feeding the babe, but it is also funny. My first solid food was popcorn. I grabbed some from my mom's bowl when she wasn't looking. Good to know your DS is learning honesty, hopefully he won't take chunks out of your furniture to get future lessons. I would have freaked out if I saw your spider! I'm quite the arachnaphobe. Even the tiny ones freak me out.

Jeanie, what a great birth story, thanks for sharing. How exciting to be on the Birth Story. I don't think my birth could have been televised ... I stripped down naked as soon as I entered the birth center because that's how I was most comfortable.

Quag, DS does the scratching my nipple while nursing thing too ... drives me up the wall. One thing that I've found that helps is keeping socks on his hands. I originally started this to prevent him from scratching his face, but it worked for the nipple thing too.

Jessica, A wine and dirt cocktail! That's a new one.









Maria, Enjoy your Thanksgiving! What are the traditions in Canada? That sleep must have been heavenly.

DS continues to grow more chunky by the day. I joke that we're training him to be the world's youngest sumo wrestler! When he was born, he was so tiny and scrawny. Shows how fast things can change.

Can anyone else hear neighbors on their baby monitor? We can, but we aren't sure if we should let them know. Once we figured this out we made sure not to have any inappropriate conversations while the monitor was on.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
Wow Chrissy! I wish I was that consistent with it. I'm pretty consistent, but I'm not that good. You're inspiring me!

Do you do other signs as well? I feel like he doesn't really need other signs yet,







... But I was doing others and I think that's why I'm not so consistent about it anymore...









I was actually just thinking of indroducing potty. I know it will take her a long time to learn that one, especially at this age, but I want DD to see it as part of our language, something that even we(DH and I) associate with a sign, I'm hoping that will be helped with the mimicing stage.
I've kinda started "sleepy" because she has thst habit of playing till she's overstimulated and soooo tired. But it's hard to sign to a crying/sleeping baby.
But these are more to get me in the habit of it now, so that I am consistant later, if she picks it up early great but if not than at least I have a good foundation.
I kinda hope to reteach myself as I teach DD because I once spoke fluently(foster family) and it's a good skill to have especially because in every culture, every language there are forms of sign language that is often all similar, opening up comunication barriers.
Anyways I'm rambling,
Keep it up


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

My first fed orange soda to my second for his first non-breastmilk food. He was about 10 weeks or so... sigh.

So far, our current toddler only talks about feeding the baby, but then he says, no, baby just has mama milk and boy milk (oh, he wishes he could feed his brother). He also likes to point out that the baby has no teeth (holy crap! He was shocked to discover that







) and that he doesn't like to watch TV - he likes the ceiling fan instead!


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Olive oil worked splendidly to get rid of the cradle cap. I put a little peppermint in it, warmed it up, daubed it on and let it soak in for ten minutes or so, then combed the gunk off her scalp with no problem. Little baby wash soap to get rid of the residual olive oil and I have a happy, minty fresh baby minus the yucky yellow scalp.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

To those who got that dark line going down their belly - is it still there? I wish mine would go away!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
Olive oil worked splendidly to get rid of the cradle cap. I put a little peppermint in it, warmed it up, daubed it on and let it soak in for ten minutes or so, then combed the gunk off her scalp with no problem. Little baby wash soap to get rid of the residual olive oil and I have a happy, minty fresh baby minus the yucky yellow scalp.

mmm... minty fresh baby


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

All this talk of minty fresh babies reminds me mine needs a bath. My other dc are asleep now so it would be a great time for us to take one together. I think we'll do a nice warm bath with some Burt's Bees Apricot Oil.







that stuff for myself and the babe!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sunshinestarr mine lasted for about 6 weeks, and I wondered when it would go away! Now I just wonder when the extra baby belly will go away.
I have read that darkskinned women get the linea ***** a lot more than us whities.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I've still got the line, but I can't actually see it without a mirror








I'm only half whitie...

Minty fresh baby does sound nice, but I'm another one who enjoys the primate behaviours...fellow cradle cap pickers - where do you draw the line? Ever tempted to squeeze the baby acne??

I can't believe how long it is since I've managed to get on here. I can't look at any of the photos as my connection lasts a few minutes at a time at the mo...but I know all our babies are beautiful...

Jessica - love what you said about not being responsible for everything - I also have worked out that what I eat doesn't matter, and that i cannot control everything, unfortunately, and tummy aches and tears do happen, and pass. Luckily they're not happening too often here for now...or I wouldn't be so philosophical...

I also roll her onto her tummy for a better sleep. She's not napping to speak of at all now, just passes out for a while in my arms. Mornings are glorious and afternoons can be crabby - although she's really happy lying in her basket under the lime tree in the garden...

Anyone having back problems? I have and have had to get a pushchair - I hate the things, I feel enslaved when I'm pushing one, but the sling is just killing my back. Well the picking up and putting down is, and then the sling doesn't help. My chiro says it won't get better till I stop breastfeeding - it's hormones loosening up the wrong bits







and last time I breastfed for 5 years so i don't see the pain easing up any time soon!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I didn't get the line while pregnant, maybe a hint of a shadow, although after I gave birth it showed up a tiny bit and then went away after a few weeks. But I'm very fair. However, my son has a line that goes from his navel to his willy. Is THAT normal?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

April said "willy"!!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

: Elsanne laughed at the word willy.

(I use that one all the time for my boys' weenies.)


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

: over the willy discussion and minty fresh babies! DS never had cradle cap, but I love cleaning out his nose and ears. Mmmm, grooming.

I got a dark line during pregnancy, but it wasn't very pronounced. I think it's gone now. (How sad is it that I'm not even sure?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Maria, Enjoy your Thanksgiving! What are the traditions in Canada?

Thanks! Pretty much the same as the US, I think, just earlier in the year. (Winter starts sooner here!) Big turkey dinners, pumpkin pie, autumn walks with family, etc.

We had a great weekend, and I now have a new favourite family shot. I'm talking with DH and nursing DS on the dock at sunset. This is at my mom's place, which is also where we got married.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

: willie/weenie ... I don't think anyone ever fully matures, I still giggle at words like these!

Maria, your sunset photo is beautiful. Who took it? I can see why you got married there, so serene. Mmmm, turkey, stuffing, pumpkin pie ... you are getting me hungry for the US Thanksgiving.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Autumn...guess that's why they don't have Thanks giving down here. How can one have thanksgiving when pumpkins don't grow here???










Maria, nice photograph, truly beautiful. thanks for sharing.

No willies in this house! Even the dog is female! Just yoni yoni here and a yoni yoni there...here a yoni there a yoni everywhere yoni yoni...


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

I haven't made it here yet due to the problem I am about to ask, so please forgive if it's been discussed. My little one is doing OK for night sleep, but won't sleep for more than a half-hour at a time 3-4 times a day whether I am wearing him or not. It's driving me nuts. Sometimes, it's 10 minutes. Once in awhile he'll rest up for an hour, maybe two on a miracle but only if I'm wearing him, but again that is rare. Anyone else? Suggestions?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Just yoni yoni here and a yoni yoni there...here a yoni there a yoni everywhere yoni yoni...

Elsanne's family had some yonis, E-I-E-I-Oooooooo


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coleslaw* 
I haven't made it here yet due to the problem I am about to ask, so please forgive if it's been discussed. My little one is doing OK for night sleep, but won't sleep for more than a half-hour at a time 3-4 times a day whether I am wearing him or not. It's driving me nuts. Sometimes, it's 10 minutes. Once in awhile he'll rest up for an hour, maybe two on a miracle but only if I'm wearing him, but again that is rare. Anyone else? Suggestions?

No suggestions, but sympathy... my DD sleeps great at night but during the day I'm lucky if I get 30 minutes at a time out of her. The only time she rests longer than that is if she's on the boppy nursing or if I'm wearing her in the sling and moving.

I am grateful for my nighttime sleep though. If it's a choice I'll definitely take what I have


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Maria - LOVE the pic!!

Keri - My baby is the same. Unfortunately, I'm not getting sleep at night either. Oy! I had one day this week where I got an hour nap and I was sure something was wrong!







My first son was like this and actually didn't take any long naps until he was 12 months (I think he got more tired from being mobile)!!!! On the plus side, he napped until he was 5! It is hard though!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
No willies in this house! Even the dog is female! Just yoni yoni here and a yoni yoni there...here a yoni there a yoni everywhere yoni yoni...
















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Elsanne's family had some yonis, E-I-E-I-Oooooooo
















:







:







:

You're both lucky I have no paypal right now







:


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

You're both lucky I have no paypal right now







:

I do!







but wouldn't that violate the UA somehow?

something so stark about the word pen!s. never liked it (and yet i'm surrounded by it. even the dog!) speaking of willies..... my son just learned how to pinch things betwenn his thumb and forefinger......his willy is his favorite object. It makes me cringe but I guess he wouldn't do it if it hurt!

maria....gorgeous photo. I love the silhouettes!

Keri, mine hardly naps either....but he sleeps great at night. Does yours?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
Ispeaking of willies..... my son just learned how to pinch things betwenn his thumb and forefinger......his willy is his favorite object. It makes me cringe but I guess he wouldn't do it if it hurt!

Just wait until he's a toddler. Then it's the Incredible Stretchable Penis









(I should note that we are a house of yonis here too, but I have two little brothers...)


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 














:















:







:







:

You're both lucky I have no paypal right now







:

Heehee... I'l bet we'd get a lot of people looking up past posts to see what spurred that DDDDC...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

ok quick i'm going to bed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
I do!







but wouldn't that violate the UA somehow?

yeah, probably









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Just wait until he's a toddler. Then it's the Incredible Stretchable Penis









here's my great motherhood confession - i am afraid of penises. i don't know what to do with them. i actually have an "innocent penis quesion" i've been wanting to post but haven't yet...

sorry nak!
nighty night


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks ladies! It's good to hear others are going through this and it's not something I'm doing. I know that it isn't, but others in my life are implying that it must be me and what I am doing or not doing, so sometimes I just need that little bit of reassurance. And yes, he is sleeping fairly well at night, so I am thankful for that. Hopefully it will stay that way because he has recently starting TEETHING and getting very frustrated with trying to turn over!!! Yikes!

I think I'll have to make time to come here, because you seem like you are having a great time!


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore (Jun 11, 2003)

hey everyone- just checking in for the first time in ages it seems. can't remember if i posted, but my baby boy's eye is doing ok. he has what is called ocular hypertension but the doc thinks it will resolve itself over time. he wants to monitor him for congenital glaucoma but thinks it's unlikely.

in general we're doing alright- growing and developing. but i'm exhausted and really fed up with living in chaos, but i don't have the time, space or energy to do much about it. nursing twins is crazy. good thing i loath formula and its makers as much as i do.

hope everyone is doing well and i'll try to stay more in touch the rest of this month.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Kate - that is great to hear that the docs recommend the wait and see approach with the eye. It will hopefully give you a little reprieve while you are coming out of chaos. We still swing back and forth between chaos and normal here. I hid most of my dc's toys. There's less to clean up that way and a lot less chaos. It's also easier for *them* to pick up their toys.

Ya'll need to quit all this talk about va-jayjays and noodles. You're making me blush. Seriously though, it's so funny to hear our "parts" talked about like that. I taught ds that he has a penis. Simple, right? Except when he says outloud in public "Mommy, my penis hurts" or even better..."Mommy, my penis is big" (you know, when they are "big")







Then I say "Shhh...please don't talk about your penis at church"


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Kate, great to hear!

Keri, we have our fair share of 10 minute naps here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
here's my great motherhood confession - i am afraid of penises. i don't know what to do with them. i actually have an "innocent penis quesion" i've been wanting to post but haven't yet...

And you're going to leave us hanging now?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
"Shhh...please don't talk about your penis at church"


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Good morning everybody! I'm enjoying my 5 minutes of quiet and







: before starting the mad dash that is each day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coleslaw* 
Thanks ladies! It's good to hear others are going through this and it's not something I'm doing. I know that it isn't, but others in my life are implying that it must be me and what I am doing or not doing, so sometimes I just need that little bit of reassurance.

Isn't that enough to drive you crazy?? I think probably everybody is just looking for a solution, maybe trying to be supportive in their own way... but I really think we are too hard on ourselves. Babies just need what they need. Big hugs to everyone with poor sleepers - my first was a poor sleeper for a very long time. In retrospect I wish I had spent less time trying to "fix" it, and more time just making it work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
hey everyone- just checking in for the first time in ages it seems. can't remember if i posted, but my baby boy's eye is doing ok. he has what is called ocular hypertension but the doc thinks it will resolve itself over time. he wants to monitor him for congenital glaucoma but thinks it's unlikely.

So glad to hear this! I was actually coming in to ask how he was doing. I hear you on the chaos - my life has hit a pace in the last week that I KNOW I can't keep up for long. It's just too much. My MIL is coming over in about an hour to drive my girls to school and I am so embarrased at the condition of my house! Of course, I'm still using this quiet time to come here and vent about it, rather than clean. We just can't seem to get caught up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Except when he says outloud in public "Mommy, my penis hurts" or even better..."Mommy, my penis is big" (you know, when they are "big")







Then I say "Shhh...please don't talk about your penis at church"









We had a fantastic trip to the zoo, when DD asked very loudly at each exhibit whether the animal in question had "chinas".

Tanya, how's it going with your DH away? I'm thinking of you a lot.

OK, I'm off to the races...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

here's my great motherhood confession - i am afraid of penises. i don't know what to do with them. i actually have an "innocent penis quesion" i've been wanting to post but haven't yet...
Well...what is it???







I've got nuthin' but penis here. A 'china' would scare me at this point.... Ha!

We've always used the word "penis" probably because of some article I read. My ds always brought it up in public too. I don't get embarassed though - I happen to love watching people squirm, particularly my mother!









Kate - so glad to hear all is well. If I think it is chaos with one baby, I can't imagine having two. Hang in there - you're doing great!


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

nak

Can I join in the fun here?







Warning: long and slightly braggy post to follow









My DS, Ezra, was born 7/28 (I guess you can see that in my siggy). He turns 10 weeks old tomorrow. He had his 2-month ped appointment this week and he weighs 13.5 pounds. He was born at 7 lb 7 oz, so he's growing well. He's my big boy







: He's really strong. Actually the MW commented when he was born on how strong his legs were--he could bear his full weight on them from the beginning







Anyway, he learned to roll over from belly to back on his 2 month birthday and now it's hard to give him tummy time because he just rolls! It's funny, he rolls more often when he's naked...when he's clothed sometimes he forgets he can or something. I had early physical milestones as a baby so he might just take after me. I better watch out, he's going to be walking on his own at 9 months (like his mama!) at this rate









So...he does all the regular 2-month-old baby stuff--coos, smiles and laughs, makes all his cute little baby babbles. He has an incredibly good disposition and mostly laughs and smiles all day long; he's also very intense and has a pretty long attention span. (Well, he was incredibly colicky until I did an elimination diet and found out he's sensitive to wheat. Now as long as I stay away from wheat his true disposition comes through!) Intense is fine, but it also means he doesn't just sit there looking around like some babies. He's fairly high-needs.

He's an okay night sleeper. Usually he falls asleep between 6:30 and 7 (we have a nighttime routine with bath, etc.) and sleeps for 4-5 hours, then wakes every 2-3 hours until morning. But lately he's been deciding to wake up at 3:30 a.m. and not go back to sleep :yawning: 5:30 would be much better. My DH is a medical student and we often drive him to the hospital that early in the morning. But I could use a few more hours of sleep.

During the day he has a loose pattern of eating, playing for an hour, sleeping for an hour, repeat; but this seems to be changing, too, and he's awake for longer periods of time and taking a long (2.5 hour!) mid-day nap instead. Oh, and he won't sleep by himself unless it's in his swing (which I broke down and got, feeling very non-AP, just to have a moment without holding him!). At night he'll sleep in the crook of my arm or, sometimes, right next to me. I'm currently working on getting hm to sleep in his side-carred crib for naps. Actually, he's just recently been falling asleep in my arms; previously it was only laying down with him at night or in the sling or wrap during the day.

I'll read through the whole thread when I have a chance (which means when DS is napping and I am supposed to be cleaning my apartment







). I have only read parts so far. I hope y'all don't mind me joining in (and bragging a bit about my babe







)


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Mama Tigress - Good to see you post! Wow on all your little one's progress! He sounds like a sweetie! I can't believe he is already taking long afternoon naps - is there a smiley face for envy???? Hope we'll see you around more!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Jessica, Why oh why have you left us hanging? (can you see the pun intended with that question?)

Kate, glad to hear that there is good news about your sons eye. And you have mad props from me for nursing your twins.







My son needs to nurse so much that I can't imagine having two hooked up to the spouts!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Welcome, mama tigress! Glad to hear your babe is growing so well!

About blurting 'penis' outloud...I'm usually not embarrassed either. The zoo would have been great. At least there's some sort of context there. Somehow the word "penis" said loud enough so that heads turn two pews away is just out of context at church.







My dd turned heads even better than ds and she couldn't even talk yet. I had just finished nursing her and there was a pause in the service during which she decided to burp louder than most men. It was too funny. She made heads turn four pews away and across the aisle. I was trying not to laugh too loud. Of course she didn't do it during the music!









Anyway, I'm dying to know what the innocent penis question is, too. Inquiring minds want to know!

Thanks for thinking of me, Jessica! We're hanging in there. I try to remind myself not to be such a weenie (there's that word again) when so many military families do this long term. Dh calls me while he's waiting for his food at Red Lobster. Ok, so it's endless shrimp and he has to eat out somewhere, but does he have to call me and say "this shrimp's for you"??? He SO owes me a nice dinner when he gets home. I think my patience with the kids is wearing thin, so I need to work on that. I yelled this morning







: They were fighting, I was cranky and not quite awake yet. Still, no excuse. Tonight is my nephew's birthday party so that will be a nice break in the routine and hopefully refresh us all.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

lol, I'm sort of looking forward to DS yelling out "penis" in awkward places. How weird is that?

I have to keep posting to get my post count up so I can change my siggie! With the new rules you can only have 1 smilie until you aren't a "new member" anymore.

We had our first successful EC this morning--yay!

This being my first, I don't know how much they're "supposed" to sleep during the day or at night or anything. I just follow DS's cues. I know that at some point they usually start taking 3 daily naps, and then down to 2 and then 1. I guess DS is gearing up to reach that 3-a-day thing, but he's not there yet (still takes more, but shorter, naps...does 20 minutes count as a nap?







)


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

All this "inappropriate" talk makes me giggle! DS is another who knows the exact point in the church service to belch loudly so that all can hear. Makes a mama proud ... he'll get along just fine in middle school (he's also a champion farter too!). I'm in an all willie house. Luckily I had 3 brothers growing up who were all very boy to prepare me!

Kate, so good to hear about your DS's eye. We've all been wondering how the doc's appt went.

mama_tigress, brag away! I enjoy hearing about various milestones our babes have hit.

Tanya, have a piece of birthday cake for me at your nephew's party. I've been craving sugar lately and there's NONE in the house (of course, that could be b/c I ate it all last weekend! Mmmmm, sugar.)

Jessica, what's this "innocent penis question"? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, who knew an innocent penis question would be so titillating?

OK, I won't make you wait any longer. I've never done ANY research on circ because I knew we wouldn't do it. Is it normal for his penis to kind of point off to one side? It doesn't seem like a big deal, but it almost looks like his foreskin isn't the same thickness all the way around. This is really hard to describe, but I am not going to post a picture







He has a tendency to pee out the right side of his diaper. I feel like I'm not making any sense.









Also, since I haven't done any research at all, is there anything one needs to know about taking care of little boys? It's just uncharted territory for me...

I still think it would be fun to start a thread titled "innocent penis question".


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

A very close friend had a baby boy shortly before I had dd2. Her son has a very mild chordee and hypospadius (sp?). The chordee is when there is not enough skin at the base of the penis and makes it point another direction. Is his "hole" in the right place? If so then it's probably very, very mild chordee and may not even have the hypospadius (when the urinary opening is in the wrong location). If you do well visits, then just ask at the next one. My friend was referred to a pediatric urologist. One of which said surgery by six months and the other said "wait and see". You can bet she chose wait and see.

Then it could just be that his just points slightly off center.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tee hee! "Innocent Penis Question"!!!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Wondering if "innocent penis question" as a DDDDC violates the UA


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi, I'm jumping in here. I miss the DDC. It's been a crazy, and not always great, summer for me. I think the only good thing this summer was Mattie. We were evicted from our apartment and are now living with my aunt. It is challenging, but okay. It will be a good thing for all of us, as she w as struggling too. She's a big help to me with the babies. I can't believe my first baby will be 2 in a couple weeks. Where does t he time go? We are working on potty training and she'd be there if we never had to leave home. Mattie is quite busy too. She was 3 months old on the 2nd. She rolled from her back to her belly. She gets to her belly a nd tries to crawl. She'd be scooting if she l earned that she has some control of her hands. For now, she crawls her legs up until her butt is in the air and t hen fusses because things are not going her way. She's a great sleeper. She loves to sleep in her cradle but also enjoys sleeping with mama. SHe hates my mei tai. I'm hoping when she's bigger she'll like it. She enjoys the wrap though. She loves to stand and has amazing strength. I'm so glad to see all my online friends and hear about the babies. I can't wait till we get internet at home.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

ho hum
well, I gave up on reading this whole thread







I'll just have to get to know y'all from now on!

Oh, and DS is going to be 11 weeks tomorrow. I lost track of weeks









DS is...taking a nap. Well, he's so little that even a nap this late won't really hurt his bedtime (I'll just push it back a little later).

When do babies usually start reaching for things? (I know, "usually" is no good indicator--I certainly didn't expect him to start rolling over at 2 months.) DS waves his arms in the general direction of things and sort of bats at them. But his fists are still usually closed. I think it frustrates him.

As he gets older so quickly, sometimes I forget he's a baby. Like he'll start crying and I'll remember--oh, right, you're just a little baby who doesn't understand the world. Does anybody else know what I mean? He's just so alert and aware and "talks" to me all the time. (Oh and from a very early post on this thread--I totally believe that somebody's DC imitates "hello" back to them. DH and I really think that DS imitates it when we say "hi", and he certainly imitates "uh-gah!"







)

What signs do y'all use? I mainly do milk consistently, and I swear he recognizes it. He started smiling and laughing when he sees my boob, and now if he's crying and I sign milk and say "milkies" he looks at my hand and stops crying. So now I'm starting to do mama and abba (daddy). What else?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

OK, I won't make you wait any longer. I've never done ANY research on circ because I knew we wouldn't do it. Is it normal for his penis to kind of point off to one side?
My dh and ds1, both circ'd (I know, I didn't know better back then), tend to lean to the right. ds2 is not circ'd and he does as well! So in our case, I think it is genetic. I don't know about what Tanya mentioned but might be worth checking out if you're concerned.

The innocent penis doesn't need any maintenance. Just clean it and don't retract the foreskin. Some docs may do it so be careful - it can cause damage! Make sure anyone changing a diaper knows too - my mom is a L&d nurse and they were taught to do it so she was surprised when I told her...


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

mama_tigress- the talking newborn is mine. Its so amazing when I make very pronounced mouth movements and I see him trying to imitate them. Makes me super proud!

Jessica, sorry I don't have an answer to your penis question. My boys is straight as an arrow, and on the large side compared to others I have seen. Is that horrible to say? Well, shame on me!









And you said titillating.







Yer taking this too far!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

huh. hehe. huh. You said 'titillating.' -Butthead








:

I survived the birthday party but more importantly I survived the crazy drama-filled inlaws. Ever tried to keep up with a baby, a 2 and 5 yo at one of those pizza/video game places? Just a local place, not insane like Chuck E. But still...dd1 kept wanting to run from the room. I just had to chill and let people hold the baby and hope they'd come get me if she cried. Ds was fine as long as he had money on his card (they use a special debit card-like system....no tokens). Crazy! Baby cried a lot of the way home, calmed a bit when we got on the freeway. She forgave me though, because when I got her out of her seat she gave me a giant gummy grin.


----------



## naturallia (May 26, 2005)

Oh wow, I need to come here more!









What's DDDDC??? DDC? Is there even a difference?

My DS's very end (foreskin) hangs to one side, but the rest of his penis lays straight- is this normal? Also, when he pees, I noticed it fills up as if a water balloon first before the urine comes out.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
As he gets older so quickly, sometimes I forget he's a baby. Like he'll start crying and I'll remember--oh, right, you're just a little baby who doesn't understand the world.









I do this, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
What signs do y'all use? I mainly do milk consistently, and I swear he recognizes it. He started smiling and laughing when he sees my boob, and now if he's crying and I sign milk and say "milkies" he looks at my hand and stops crying. So now I'm starting to do mama and abba (daddy). What else?

We do milk consistently with our word for it ("lait-lait"), and "change," "maman" and "daddy" less consistently. DS doesn't act like he recognises any of them, but who knows. He looks interested when I make the signs, but he looks interested when I wave my hands in front of his face, too.







As soon as he sees the nursing bra flap come down, though, he opens his mouth unbelievably wide and often lunges at my nipple. It's pretty funny.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturallia* 

What's DDDDC??? DDC? Is there even a difference?


DDDDC = Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
For $2.50 from paypal you can leave love notes for other members. Scan this (and any other) thread and look underneath the user name for the words in bold. They've been DDDDC'd.

DDC=Due Date Club
We all wistfully miss our own little place to post threads. It's so easy to get lost or miss something on this thread with all the conversations.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
DDC=Due Date Club
We all wistfully miss our own little place to post threads. It's so easy to get lost or miss something on this thread with all the conversations.

Speaking of the DDC, has anyone else noticed that: (1) ours is strangely still open, and (2) it's just about time for a July 2007 DDC.









ETA: Tanya, glad to hear you survived!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I did notice ours was still open. Shhh...maybe it will stay there and we can keep using it!

I was just thinking that about this time last year I got knocked up! I found out about my sweet dd2 the day before Thanksgiving. What a shocker it was! We had just moved here at the end of Sept. My dh joked "Move you to Arkansas and you get knocked up!" I guess because that's all people do around here???


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tanya---you said "knocked up"!!! I thought I was the only one who used such crass terminology around here!!!







That's exactly how I told many people. Not, "we are expecting"...rather, I'm knocked up!!! Bwa hahaha!

Where is the woman who plays the guitar and performed that great late pregnancy song she shared with us? I keep forgetting her username.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
And you said titillating.







Yer taking this too far!









Sadly, that was my intent







I even looked it up in the dictionary before I posted so I could be sure I was using it correctly









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Ever tried to keep up with a baby, a 2 and 5 yo at one of those pizza/video game places?

OMG I would have been NUTS. I'm so glad it went mostly well! I had all three kids at a get together at a playground, and it was too much for me. Of course, it was a big playground in a large city adjacent to a library, there were TONS of people there, and it was impossible for me to keep both my 2yo and 4.5 yo in sight, and with the baby in the mei tai I couldn't even chase them properly. It was a nightmare. We were there for less than an hour and I thought it was going to be my end. It's amazing me how much it takes to keep up with three kids! Thankfully my two older DD are in preschool today, so right now it's just me and the babe. Hmm, watch last night's Survivor or nap? (there's always Clean the Kitchen, but ugh)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturallia* 
My DS's very end (foreskin) hangs to one side, but the rest of his penis lays straight- is this normal?

I think this is exactly what I was trying to describe. My bet is that it's pretty normal. I'm not really concerned (yet).

Hi JoyofBirth! Been wondering how your family is holding up









Welcome to all the newcomers!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

She laughed at me!!!! I've been waiting for that first laugh that was not just a sharp intake of breath. I was changing her, she proceeded to pee with her diaper off and soak her clothes. I told her how silly she was to do that while walking my fingers up her chest. I ended it with a little tickle near her collar bone and she cracked up! Of course, I kept doing it and she kept laughing. She's got me trained like Pavlov's dog.

Then I ran and got my cell phone and recorded a message full of her giggles for dh since he's missing it.









ETA: Jessica, I forgot to add that my friend's son also has a slightly incomplete foreskin. I think it's common with chordee/hypospadius. You know what the worst thing is? The urologist told her it was often caused by pesticides in the environment and that it's becoming more and more common. It's awful because she's the type of person who belongs on MDC, but doesn't have the time for it.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Haha, when I announced the baby news at work I told everyone I was knocked up. That got me a lot of weird looks... I work with mostly men but I think they were expecting me to be more politically correct!

Dammit, all this penis talk is making me want to have another baby. Now!







My mainstream friends keep having boys and they all circ







It's nice to know there are still some intact penises around.

And holy crap on the July 2007 DDC! Time sure does fly.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, and totally off-topic and not related to babies per se, but my toddler made it through the whole day in the same pair of underwear! WAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

How many times did we say penis in this thread?

Penis penis penis...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

penis


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ack!







Youguys penis are too penis funny.

I had a bummer of a Friday. I had some paypal fraud







Major bummer. See my blog. Then I went to sleep, and Amara woke me up--I nursed her but she couldn't go back down easily like always and I got really angry with her...I feel like mega bad mom. I am tired of this paycheck-to-paycheck life, I am tired of struggling with an unsupportive "partner", I just want to quit everything right now and go hide under a rock.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Elsanne


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Oh, Elsanne, that bites. I'm sorry.


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello ladies! Mind if I join you?

DS, James was born on 7/5 - we, too, have hit that growth spurt and he is no long STTN like he used to. I am exhausted! I think he was up 3 times to nurse between the hours of 9pm-6am, and he hasn't done that since he was 6 weeks old.

He is drooling and drooling... I swear he is in the early stages of teething. When I say that to people, they look at me like I am insane. "So Soon?" they always ask - but don't babies teeth for months before they actually cut their first tooth?

He is really beginning to reach for things and grab on... my dad bought him a "Sam the Snowman" figurine from Lowe's that lights up and sings - he LOVES it. He gets excited and begins to stand, reaches for it, and drools all over the place.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

more







s for elsanne. You are SO not a bad mother. I think we all have our moments where we're fried and get frustrated with our sweeties!

(penis)

My little one woke up in the middle of the night snuffling like crazy. SO bad that he couldn't feed. So we shot some saline up there and he sneezed out the HUGEST booger of all time! Seriously, my husband wanted to keep it! We were so proud. He started giggling and smiling afterwards. (the baby, not my dh)

And then this morning he started grabbing his soothie and put it in his mouth, then he tried to put it in my mouth! I just get all teary about these developments.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry I'm probably way off topic but after a very fun day yesterday we have taught DD to 1. Click her tounge, she love playing that game with Daddy and has been trying to figure it out so long. 2. Razzing! We go two good razzes out of her before she started laughing to hard and couldn't do it anymore, and now she's smiling so big at us when we do it that she can't do it anymore









I love how you can see the wheels turning in their heads while they try to command their body parts. She's trying to pull her toys off her gym, and grabs toys with both hands to sick in her mouth and pass back and forth between her hands. Daddy is working on clapping with her but she hasn't figured out how to bring them togather AND open her hands, they always start open the close as they hit grabbing eachother







She loves to play monkey see monkey do and tries to mimic everything we do even talking. She'll coo and move her tounge or lips and try to articulate, we're a long way off but even the smallest acomplishment is celebrated, and the smile on her face is worth every weird look from strangers.

Elsanne
Hang in there. We live paycheck to paycheck too, and it's really stessfull espcially with a new baby to provide for but somehow as broke and behind as we are it all works out.
We all get frustrated and angry with our DC at one point or another even though it isn't their fault, but stress builds up till it needs to be released and unfortunatly a crying baby can easily tip the balance, but it happens to all of us.
And even though your partner may not always be supportive you have to remember that you are capible of caring for your child and making choices that you believe are best even if other disagree. It's hard but you can do it even without help and support. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

elsanne, that bites hard.







I am so sorry - what a nightmare. It sounds like they're going to fix it (yay) but it's still a huge hassle. yuck.

welcome, jennifer!

april, you said Booger. you shoulda let dh keep it









ethan is just starting to grab onto things (mostly my breast - yay another squeezer) and really interact with people. he'll say "aah-goo" if you tell him to and he's in the right mood. it's too cute! Now i pretty much can't look at him without saying "aah-goo". Amazing how a baby can turn an intelligent adult into a blithering idiot


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Elsanne,







. I'm so sorry about the fraud.
















I got my first laugh too!! But I was so excited and I screamed and he stopped.







:

We're drooling like made here!!! It's nuts!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

hi all
i'm still around but frantically busy 3 kids wow keeps me on my toes








the penis filling up like a balloon and tipping to one side is all very normallt do a google for penis and ballooning and you'll get heaps of info. For a lesbian i know a lot about penises these days


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Lochlan is doing something funny today. Everytime he lays down or sits in his bouncer he has his left arm raised above his head. Its like its spring loaded, if we try to put it down he pops it back up. Looks like a kid in school needing to ask a question!

Is this some weird developmental thing? We're starting to get concerned!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Elsanne, I am really sorry about the fraud! I thought Paypal suppose to be very safe!







: I hope things will get fixed soon! It's good that they are gonna give you the money back.

On other note - we having huge laughts over here! DH recorded one on the camera today! click here: LOL


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Pavlina, what a great recording!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for the hugs, support, and words everybody. I'm dyin here. But this too shall pass. It actually has not been a bad day, but I just work so very, very hard to keep it all together. So very, very hard.

YY I couldn't get the laugh clip to open! I'll try again later.

April the "heil hitler" (forgive me everybody) kind of fist is very developmentally appropriate. The other day she was on her side, and the top arm was going crazy: like a dog's wagging tail, when she got excited she'd furiously hit herself in the head over and over. I was crackin up.


----------



## naturallia (May 26, 2005)

Thanks, I googled that and it was reassuring to know it's normal. Whew.

DS is teething too as well. His gums are swollen and I see two white spots in his bottom gum- I guess the gum is under so much pressure that they're turning white but I hear teeth take months to erupt, so I'm just letting him play with teething rings and orajel his gums when he can't sleep from the pain. He's also a drooling mess now too, so cute! He drools all over me when I hold him up above me.

He's a pro at sticking his tongue out at people. It's so funny. He has laughed, but I guess he prefers to just grin and then go back to business. He's such a serious little baby.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
(penis)










:

Elsanne, more hugs from me, too. I totally get your frustration. Sometimes I look at my dh and just wonder what the heck could he possibly be thinking. I saw a thread a while back titled something like "would someone please hit my dp on the head with a clue by four!" Cracked me up because mine doesn't have a clue. We've got some serious financial challenges here, too. What's easing the burden on me is making him sit with me and discuss how bad it really is so that I am not carrying the burden alone. That we are working together to get through it. I kept having to tell him "no" when he'd ask to buy something. I was







wondering what part of "we're broke" does he not get??

On a lighter note...what nicknames are you using now? Has it changed from when the baby was born?

We've been using Keira Chameleon since she was born. Yup, we sing it to her, too! Even the kids. Ds doesn't quite get the tune right and dd says Keira 'ameleon. Sumo baby caught on quickly. Maybe I should dress her as a sumo wrestler for halloween. She's certainly aiming for that look. Lately we've added Keira Beer-ah. But we're a cheesy/rhyme-y/sing-song-y type of family anyway.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reassurance Elsanne! L also has a swinging arm sometimes when he is nursing. Like this morning it was like he was a cowboy trying to rope a steer!

Tanya, cute names! Your baby has a theme song! How sweet!

We call Lochlan 'Wooba' (pronounced like like wood, not tuba) almost exclusively now. My MIL is worried that he'll think that his name. When he stands on our laps he does this dance thing that we call the Wooba dance, and my husband made up this breakdance and lyrical song to go with it.









eta: Pavlina.....love the giggles! Too cute!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

to Kiera Chameleon and Wooba! Too cute.

We mostly call Ethan "Neefum" courtesy of 2yo dd. Sometimes "Neefie". I frequently call him "squeaky peanut" when he's just kind of fussing.

He's doing the flailing arms thing too, and he doesn't seem to be anywhere near rolling over (I am so not concerned about that). And he's squeaking pretty good right now, so I'm off...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Juicy Jessica, my birdgirl is also not rolling over although she has, once. I am not concerned about it either.

Update on my drama: looks like things are going to be fixed. !!! Yay. The recipient of the money appears to be as clueless as myself, consult blog for deets.

Cute names! Babies inspire radical cuteness. I have a running list in her baby book of all her names, but most often it's some variant of "Bug". Senorita Bug, Bugalicious, Bugalita, etc.

Tanya, now I have "keira chameleon" in my head....keirakeirakeirakeirakeira chameleooooon....you spit and burp....you spit and buuuuurp....lovin would be easy if your diapers were like my clothes...all dry and clean...all dry and cleeeaaaan!
Every daaaay is like survival (omg I can't stop)
You're my baby, I'm your biiiiible (?)...


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

We call Kiana, KT(middle name Taylor), Kiki, Cricket(sucking on fist in middle of the night), Little gurl, and Bonehead(man an she thump you hard!).

Right now I'm curious about how much all our babes have gained. Kiana was born 6lb 8oz, and she is just under 10lbs now, the only chub she has is in her cheeks, the rest of her body is lean. She also sleeps through the night, and only eats about 5 times a day(but she can suck back alot all at once). I assure you I feed on demand, and I've even tried to offer her more often but she just smiles at me and plays with what ever else she can reach(hair, clothes, bra) She isn't even interested in my boobs unless she's hungry. Plus she has 3 naps a day, always at the same time. lol one minute she's playing under her gym like mad, the next she's zonked right out lol. I just want to compare notes on patterns and such throughout the day.

One more thing, the drooling has started but it is heavier in the evening, and that's when the screaming starts, could this be teething, she's starting to stick eveything in her mouth, but I'm not sure if she is exploring or chewing. I stuck a frozen washclothe in there last night and she was smiling around it for a bit then went back to screaming, I don't know if it was something new to smile about or relief. DH thinks I'm crazy to think she's teething.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Hugs elsanne - I read the blog - glad things should be resolved soon! Scary!!

Welcome Jennifercp8!

We had a wonderful well baby visit on Friday! (We are off schedule so we'll be doing odd months). Nathan is up to 14lbs 2oz and just about 25 inches. With the amounts this kid can spit up, I don't know how he is gaining so well. Actually I do. It is because he eats all night long now. Waaaaahhhhhh! I stressed for several weeks about how the ped would react to my no to vaccines and they didn't blink and just checked off the 'religious exemption' form on the sheet I needed for daycare. Now I'm stressing about how the daycare provider will react...it never ends!









Chrissy - my son eats every 2 hours during the day and night. Sometimes more often. To say I'm a zombie would bit an understatement.







: He doesn't have much of a pattern with naps. He kind of stays awake an hour or so, happily then drifts off for about 30 minutes then awake again. Eat. Repeat.

I was going to reply to other things but my swiss-cheese memory has left me completely speechless. All I can think to say is PENIS!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

swiss cheese memory! HA!









My Wooba is about 13lbs and 26inches. He is very long and lean. His tummy is so skinny that he has a 6 pack! And none of his pants fit around the waist.







He is even still in newborn proraps at 13 weeks! As for eating, he has slowed down some but the last 2 weeks it was every hour during the day and then twice in a 10 hr period at night. Sounds like you have a little sipper, Chrissy. She's tiny!

I have kiera chameleon in my head too....all morning. Its one of THOSE songs! I like your rendition elsanne!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Bump
Plus I forgot peanut, she's my little peanut.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

There are some really cute nicknames here! Logan is still Elmer (Elmer's glue) because he's glued to mommy. (not complaining I love it!!) He's growing so fast. He was 8 lbs 9 oz at birth and 13 lbs at his 2 month well baby visit. I can't believe how big he is already!

He's drooling like crazy now too. My oldest 2 girls cut their first teeth at 5 months and teethed for months before the teeth appeared. I think he'll be the same.

He's been laughing out loud and smiling like crazy. He's really getting a sense of humor. He's been playing a little game with me the last few days. SOmetimes when I'm nursing and rocking him, I'll close my eyes hoping he'll imitate and then fall asleep. When I open my eyes, he starts laughing at me. Then he'll close his eyes and then peek at me and laugh. We go back and forth like that a few times and he laughs out loud. I know I'm not explaining it well, I guess ya gotta be there. It really is cute though.

The best part around here is that he slept through the night from like 11-12 at night until 6 am! I felt human again for the first time in a long time. Last night he didn't sleep through, but then I didn't wake him to feed before I went to sleep.

Chrissy, the cricket thing cracks me up. Logan sucks his thumb during the night. I love that little sucking noise. It's so cute!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

We are having teething issues as we speak! I'm reading her post because I don't know what else to do while I try to rub her gums with a frozen face cloth. And yeah we love cricket, thanks. Congrats on your kids.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Elsanne, so glad to hear everything is settled with your paypal! Any idea how it happened?

We also use several forms of "bug" as a nickname, though I tend to call my toddler bugaboo so I try not to overlap...

Mostly I call DD2 "bubbaloo" when she's silly, "screamy" when she's... well... screamy, and "punkin" when I'm trying to soothe her from afar (i.e. the carseat). Yesterday I was in the shower and DD2 was sitting in her bouncy chair building up to the Inconsolable Outraged Cry of the Infant Whose Mother Dares to Bathe, and DD1 came and sat next to her and said "ssh, it's ok punkin," in a very calming way







It was so cute.

I will add that DD1 is also very tender with her stuffed animals, and carries them around upright over her shoulder, gently bouncing them as she walks.

DD2 is 3 months tomorrow. I can hardly believe it. (I'm so aware of time passing far too quickly now that DH and I are discussing being done with kids. He is not convinced it will happen, but everytime the kiddos are screeching in the car simultaneously we resolve that there will be no more.)

Anyhoo, she seems to have a cold of some sort, and is producing the most amazing boogers. My nursing sessions are spent (if not nakking) picking her boogers, removing large flakes of ear wax, peeling cradle cap off her head, or smelling her stinky feet. What the hell is wrong with me?!?!














DH is ready to check me into a facility for chronic and dangerous pickers.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

Tanya, now I have "keira chameleon" in my head....keirakeirakeirakeirakeira chameleooooon....you spit and burp....you spit and buuuuurp....lovin would be easy if your diapers were like my clothes...all dry and clean...all dry and cleeeaaaan!
Every daaaay is like survival (omg I can't stop)
You're my baby, I'm your biiiiible (?)...









:







:







:

Now I'm singing it like that!!! We had just changed the Karma/Keira part and sang the rest (as many words as we could remember). I'm emailing dh this...it's so going to stick. Poor kid. Dh has always done this made up song stuff. Kaleigh has one he did for her that she sings to her babies:

Girl baby, girl baby, you're my girl baby and your name is Kaleigh.

It stuck from birth.

Glad your pp is resolved, elsanne. Nothing like a financial crisis to raise the blood pressure.

Quagmire, Keira is likely our last baby as well, and I cannot believe how fast the last 9 weeks have flown. I feel like I'm forgetting things already. We're on the tail end of a cold here, too. Nothing like a boogery obligatory nose breather. Ds started last Sunday, followed by dd2, then the baby. Dh took it with him out of town and whined on the phone "I need you to take care of me." Wah wah wah. And I need a maid and nanny and someone to/from drive ds to school every day.

She rolled over three times today from her front to her back. I know she wasn't really trying, but she smiled like she thought it was pretty fun. I think she just stretched her head a little too far and all that fat cellulite just followed like the back wheels of a school bus. Does that count as a rollover?


----------



## naturallia (May 26, 2005)

Ryan's nicknames are-

Wigglebutt or Mr.Wigglebutt (he seriously wiggles so much when we change his diaper!)

The Ryan Monster or Ryan Lion (when he's upset and screaming)

Our Little Man (when he's just content and looking around)


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Haha, when I announced the baby news at work I told everyone I was knocked up. That got me a lot of weird looks... I work with mostly men but I think they were expecting me to be more politically correct!

Dammit, all this penis talk is making me want to have another baby. Now!







My mainstream friends keep having boys and they all circ







It's nice to know there are still some intact penises around.

And holy crap on the July 2007 DDC! Time sure does fly.

LOL, I used the same terminology to tell my co-workers the news, and got about the same reaction









My daughter's name is Veronica, I call her that most of the time, but we're also using "Veery" (because we like birds and bird names, and it's a nice nickname). There's also the inevitable "sweetie pie", and in the mornings I call her my "little monkey" because she clings to me like a little monkey.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Penis.

That is all.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Quag- "Chronic and Dangerous Picker" should be your new DDDC!









Wow, so many of you are done with having babies! I'm already plotting and planning on how to get my VBAC! We're moving to another state in 3 weeks (







: ) and its reallllllllly hard to find a doc who will do a VBAC anywhere there so I'm starting my research early! After my last birth my husband is DEAD set against a homebirth







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Penis.

That is all.

You took the wordx right out of my mouth!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Dh took it with him out of town and whined on the phone "I need you to take care of me." Wah wah wah. And I need a maid and nanny and someone to/from drive ds to school every day.

You and me both!! (What is it with men? Dh gets sick and says, "I'm going to bed." I get sick and...generally don't get to go to bed.)
Speaking of driving to and from scool everyday, I just interviewed a woman to help me with that very task, and I'm really excited, she's very nice, easy with the kids, and lives right around the corner. I'm so relieved. I need someone to help me with that two mornings and one afternoon a week, so I can be in my office during the hours when people can actually come in. The person who was doing it had to quit very suddenly for health reasons, and I was in a serious lurch. And where do you find someone who is good with kids, reliable, mature, and only wants to work 5 hours a week?? So I'm really glad she seems to be a good fit.

As for the maid, I totally flipped out about the chaos in our house yesterday and DH went on a cleaning spree. The man mopped the floors! (we are not regular moppers, to say the least. Now if the laundry fairy would get it together to get these (hang on let me count) four baskets of clean laundry folded and put away, it would be semi-nice in here. Oh, an don't forget the stuff in the dryer, laundry fairy!!

Sigh. Penis.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
Quag- "Chronic and Dangerous Picker" should be your new DDDC!









Wow, so many of you are done with having babies! I'm already plotting and planning on how to get my VBAC! We're moving to another state in 3 weeks (







: ) and its reallllllllly hard to find a doc who will do a VBAC anywhere there so I'm starting my research early! After my last birth my husband is DEAD set against a homebirth







:

didn't you just move recently? Or was it someone else?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
Quag- "Chronic and Dangerous Picker" should be your new DDDC!









Wow, so many of you are done with having babies! I'm already plotting and planning on how to get my VBAC! We're moving to another state in 3 weeks (







: ) and its reallllllllly hard to find a doc who will do a VBAC anywhere there so I'm starting my research early! After my last birth my husband is DEAD set against a homebirth







:









for the vbac







for the move
(i would love to read your birth story if and when you want to share)

I knew after my first baby that I wasn't done. I wondered after my second how anyone stops having babies. How could I ever be done? And within 5 minutes of my third BFP I knew this was it. It just felt complete. And while it's zooming by right now, I'm comfortable with it, and looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore (Jun 11, 2003)

we're so done having kids that DH got snipped when i was 8 weeks postpartum. we had originally only wanted two- but the twins had other ideas so we have 3. besides- once you've had twins, you chance of having multiples goes up again- and another set of twins would put me in the funny farm. it is odd however to think that i wont ever be pregnant again. but also after the trauma of the twins' birth, i'm not up for another go 'round w/ that.

and i am having DH issues too- if i have to hear about how tired he is one more time.....







we're also having issues w/ how to deal w/ DD1-- he's falling back on ways he was parented which i DO NOT agree w/ and isn't paying attention when i try to explain to him what i'm doing during the day that seems to slowly be working.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
we're so done having kids that DH got snipped when i was 8 weeks postpartum.

the same here.

We are also having hard time with DS1. He is going through a hard time now. Does not wanna hear "I can't because I have to feed the baby, or change the diapers or whatever else...." any more. Poor guy. My mom is coming this Wednesday from Czech and will be here over 4 weeks!! Yahooo.....Can't wait till Wednesday!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

, Kate!

My DS has letely been "my litle Bigbigbig" or "Biggy big" - Don't ask!







His nickname changes every few days.

Does anyone do a bedtime routine? I'm reading that it's worthwhile but we don't really have any semblance of one..


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

DD established her own sleep routine from day one. Now She goes to bed around 9-10pm, nurses at 5-6am, sleeps till 9-10am, wakes then takes a nap around 1-2pm wakes, sometimes takes another nap around 4-5pm or one at 7-8 pm, after tht we're back to bed. She's the one who figured it out and I love her for it, I get to sleep through the night and sleep in







have been able to since birth pretty much.

Any one else having teething issues yet?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Kate and Pavlina, is there anything we should know about the snipping experience? We have our consultation appt in a few weeks.

We don't have a bedtime routine for the baby. We do for the 2 and 4 yo. We try to follow DS' cues, and he's been going down for the night really early, like 6 or 6:30, then waking to nurse a few times at night. Last night it was 9:30, and not again until 4:00 or so that I know of - it's possible there was a feed somewhere in the middle that I don't remember, since I don't really wake all the way up to feed him. His "schedule" seems to change by the week, but he's happy so I'm happy. Once we got out of the "Stay awake screaming until 1:00am" phase, anyway.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

I've been out of town, so long post to follow.

Elsanne, glad the paypal thing is settled.

I love the laughing video. Ezra laughs all the time; it makes me so happy. But he's nowhere near grabbing things. He swings his arm in the general direction of something he's looking at, but that's about it. I think his gross motor skills are just ahead of his fine motor (he can roll over and bear his weight--strong little dude!).

He has a ton of nicknames. From the very beginning he was "bingle boy", or "the bingle." I'll ask DH to "please change the bingle's diaper" all the time







Also, he's bingle-icious, boobaloo (I think this is derived from the yiddish bubbeleh but who knows), buster, Ezzie-J (for middle name Judah/Yehuda), boo-bah. I think that about sums it up









Hmm...size. Well he was born at 7 lb 7 oz and 20 inches long. Last week at his ped visit he was 13.5 pounds and 22.5 inches long. Around 50th percentile for both on the new charts, I think (a bit over for weight). He's a chub but not huge, but definitely not skinny









Okay I'm a picker here, too. Ear wax, boogers, you name it! Lately DS does this scary choky thing sometimes in the mornings, like he has post-nasal drip that chokes him up. He gets so stuffy sometimes!

Chrissy, your DD sounds like a dream baby







3 naps a day like that is so ideal. We don't really have a schedule. Ezra usually eats, then stays awake for 1-2 hours (usually 1, but sometimes up to 2), then sleeps for 45 min to an hour, then eats and repeats through the day. Lately he's been staying up a bit longer in some stretches and taking a long, up to 2.5 hour, nap mid-day. We do have a bedtime routine that I start around 6, or whenever closest to 6 he eats. Then he has naked time on his playmat, then a bath, then he gets hugged dry and we play a little, I read him a book (which he is too young to really notice lol), and then he's asleep usually around 7. Sometimes it's a bit later or earlier. He sleeps for about 4-5 hours, then wakes every 2-3 hours the rest of the night. Only sometimes he doesn't do the first long stretch. The biggest difference for him is he knows it's night so he goes right back to sleep after eating. Oh, we also keep him in the dark and quiet so he knows it's night.

Well, this was our routine until we went to my ILs for the weekend. Now he's all wonky. Oh well we'll start back today.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Kate and Pavlina, is there anything we should know about the snipping experience? We have our consultation appt in a few weeks.



Well, be prepared for a Mr.Tough guy....at least I think they all are.







When we had our consultation appt. the doctor told me DH: "Well, drop your pants down so I can show you how is it done". I think it's a technique that probably scares some guys and they turn around and run out at that point. So my DH stood up, dropped him pants down and doc. was flipping his penis pu and down like there was no tomorrow.







I did not care, and neither did my DH. After that Mr.Tough sofftend up a little, when he was we were fine with it. But I could see how some people do get scared and change their minds.....

About the snipp snipp itself - my DH almost walked out he said. Then he thought of my pushing out 2 kiddos and stayed there.







He was fine the second day. Now he is really disappointed it's gonna take a while to clear all the guys out of his system.









We are really excited to never having to use protection again. It will really help our relationship. We have not even had sex yet from fear of getting pregnant again......


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:

Penis.

That is all.
I die!

Pav, you must be so excited about your mom coming. Yay!
I moved this last week, so the moving thing...yeaaaah....in the last week I moved, fought with dh, and had the paypal fraud. To say it was a stressful week is underestimating the matter. Anyway, he's not my dear anything. Although we are in this parenting thing together, and we did finally kiss and make up last night. It involved more than kissing. Finally we did try to communicate, though. We are just from waaay different universes.

1sttimemumtolore (Is that you kate? the sig doesn't show on the reply screen): WOW how I can relate about the whiny partner who is "so tired". I want to bonk them hard on the heads, they have no idea.

Jessica, yay for the help! I am glad you found the right person. It is so great to have a good "team" for the domestic front, or any front for that matter.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know how any of you are moving with a new baby! Elsane and April







to you! I'm just trying to get the house organized for Seth's baptism and a house full of guests and I'm going bonkers. We have a 3 bedroom house and the potential of 15 people staying here (including DH, DS, and me)







:. Hopefully all the nieces and nephews don't mind sleeping slumber party style!

DH is completely disgusted by my picking DS's nose ... I'll be sure to let him know that it is a common mom trait! (insert nose picking smilie here!)

April, good luck on finding a VBAC friendly midwife or OB. Maybe for DC #3 you can get that homebirth!

All this talk of being done with kids and I'm only just beginning. Anyone else out there still want more? DH and I are trying to figure out the best spacing to have them somewhat close together, but not hurt our BFing relationship by getting PG again too soon. We use FAM/NFP for BC, so the PP and BFing charting is new territory for me. I used to think I wanted twins, but just one is hard enough ... Kate (and all you other twin mommies), I don't know how you do it.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

ooh pavlina youre gonna be spoiled when your mom comes to town! how awesome! Nope, we didnt move recently. we are moving from michigan to maine (which is where i grew up and all my family resides there!!!) so the packing up thing is daunting but we are gonna have sooo much help on the other side unpacking. i have been doing a box or two each day but its coming down to the wire. Sooooooooooooo many things to think about!

Lately I havent been loving my slings. Cant seem to find one that is comfortable for me and Lochlan. The lucky pouch seems to small and the wrap is a pain to take on and off. I tried a maya and had NO luck with it. I would have cut it up in little pieces I was so frustrated, except that i borrowed it from a friend!







I want to like the ring sling because it seems so convenient. Also I feel like Lochlan is in between carrys, like he is too big for a cradle and not quite ready for the tummy to tummy in the pouch. I have him in the wrap right now. Its good for long term use, but sometimes I just want something to pull on and off real quick. Anyone have any suggestions for a ring sling? What kind of fabric is best to look for? Ive heard that the maya sucks a lot of times because of the fabric.

Sorry for the long windedness. I rarely get time to post because my hubby is always on the computer during the day. He is taking my car to teh shop for the 3rd time for the same problem. Its a brand new VW Golf and the gas tank has already been replaced once. I cant put more than a few gallons of gas in it at a time. SOOOO frustrating.

Whew......and on the hibby getting snipped thing. He refuses. So I guess we'll just keep having babies till he changes his mind! Ooops, he's hope. Better hit post!


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Laura, Ezra is our first and we definitely hope to have more, God willing. I'd like them to be relatively close in age, so we'll see how that works with EBF.

April, I like the Maya, but not nearly as much as the Moby wrap. DS never tolerated the cradle hold, not even as a little newbie, so he's been tummy-to-tummy since he was a few weeks old. In the sling you can bring the outer part up high enough to support their heads. DS has had really good head control since he was little, though. I've even been wearing him facing out for a bit now.

DH tried the wrap over the weekend, and it took him a little while to get used to it. I think it frustrates him. But by the end of the weekend I believe he got the hang of it.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Yesterday I was in the shower and DD2 was sitting in her bouncy chair building up to the Inconsolable Outraged Cry of the Infant Whose Mother Dares to Bathe











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
DD1 came and sat next to her and said "ssh, it's ok punkin," in a very calming way







It was so cute.

That's so sweet.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
My daughter's name is Veronica

I love that name! (Of course, that may be due to an unhealthy obsession with Veronica Mars. DH downloaded the first two seasons and we watched them in the evenings at the end of the pregnancy while he rubbed my feet. Mmmmm.)

April, good luck with your move! And









Kate,









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
Does anyone do a bedtime routine? I'm reading that it's worthwhile but we don't really have any semblance of one..









We have a loose routine where we change DS into a footie sleeper, nurse, read a book or two, and then go for a walk. He often falls asleep on the walk, and then we just leave him in the carrier until we're ready for bed, or carefully transfer him to the Amby.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
We are really excited to never having to use protection again. It will really help our relationship. We have not even had sex yet from fear of getting pregnant again......

I totally hear you on the fear of pregnancy. I've always had extremely regular periods (regular to within an hour) so to not have AF these days really freaks me out. With my health issues, an unplanned pregnancy would not be a happy thing.

Note: I've been writing this in bits and pieces ... in between, DS rolled over partway for the first time! He was on his front and rolled almost all the way to his back. It was so surprising to see. He had shown zero inclination towards rolling before.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Hey, neat! My senior title showed up! I'm absurdly excited.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

About ring slings: I do a side carry with it that seems perfect for this age. Just sitting in there facing the direction away from the rings. Any good cushy ring sling is fine, I have a wahm made one and a over the shoulder baby holder (wahm also I think) which I love. I got it in Guatemalan fabric. Yum.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

In honor of this month being the month that most of us got PG last year, I unofficially dub October as ..... (drum roll please) ....

National PENIS month!







:

(Seemed appropriate with the general undertone of this thread!)

Quote:

not exactly an irrational number
Maria, I love your senior title!! Very appropriate.

I'm needing a new sling as well. Since DS will probably be breaking the 20 lb mark by 4 mos (he's currently around 19 lbs), the ring sling I currently have (and it's the only sling I have) puts a lot of pressure on my shoulder. When he's awake, he hates being belly to belly (my favorite carry from the beginning) and facing him outward "kangaroo style" is a bit awkward still. The best hold for me is on my hip, but DS doesn't like it for very long. What slings work for you with heavier babes?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
Quag- "Chronic and Dangerous Picker" should be your new DDDC!



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
Wow, so many of you are done with having babies! I'm already plotting and planning on how to get my VBAC! We're moving to another state in 3 weeks (







: ) and its reallllllllly hard to find a doc who will do a VBAC anywhere there so I'm starting my research early! After my last birth my husband is DEAD set against a homebirth







:

PM me if you're headed anywhere in New England... my midwives were fabulous and they definitely accept VBACs! And my midwife is a CNM and now has hospital privileges so if you were interested in a homebirth-like experience in a hospital she could probably make that happen.







to you... set your DH up with Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth and watch him switch sides! I too would love to read your birth story if and when you are willing to share it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
we're so done having kids that DH got snipped when i was 8 weeks postpartum. we had originally only wanted two- but the twins had other ideas so we have 3. besides- once you've had twins, you chance of having multiples goes up again- and another set of twins would put me in the funny farm. it is odd however to think that i wont ever be pregnant again. but also after the trauma of the twins' birth, i'm not up for another go 'round w/ that.

and i am having DH issues too- if i have to hear about how tired he is one more time.....







we're also having issues w/ how to deal w/ DD1-- he's falling back on ways he was parented which i DO NOT agree w/ and isn't paying attention when i try to explain to him what i'm doing during the day that seems to slowly be working.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Hey, neat! My senior title showed up! I'm absurdly excited.









That's cute!

Jessica, good news on finding help! And go super cleaner DH!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

We have a Maya and I really like it. I had an over the shoulder baby holder with the other 3, but I like the Maya much better. I had only used the cradle hold until last week. We went to the zoo and I tried out a few other positions. Logan really likes the kangaroo (facing outward) position when he is awake. He likes seeing what is going on around him. To me, he is a big baby. He was 13 lbs at his 2 month check up. I'm not sure what he weighs now but he is much larger than our three girls were.

I love all this vasectomy talk. We are considering the big V for my dh. Four is enough for us. I'd actually have another, but we haven't hit the lottery yet!







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, and here's my guilty confession: I'm going back to work in exactly 2 weeks and I have yet to introduce a bottle - or anything other than my boob.

*sigh*

Anyone else doing bottles? What are you using? I bought a Soothie bottle since she took the soothie paci a few times (then spit it out in disgust when she realized it wasn't me). How did you introduce the bottle?

I had HORRIBLE luck with DD1 and bottles. She despised them. I pumped for a long time but a lot of my milk got wasted.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I was sitting here trying to figure out why my baby was crying her heart out. She'd been gassy a short while ago so I thought that was it. She also seemed tired. I laid her on my lap, belly down, to comfort her and it was then that I saw it. Breastmilk poo blowout on her sleeper. Isn't check the diaper supposed to be one of the first things we try? As soon as I wiped her butt she was smiling and cooing at me. It's ok that your brain has stopped working, Mommy.

You all have been busy this morning! I will try to catch up!

Jessica, back on the DDC we joked that we were twins since we were due with surprise baby #3 about the same time. Well, we must've been at least best friends in a former life or something because the one thing that I can't stand is folding laundry. I will sort it, give each person a basket of their clothes, but never make it to folding it. Dh has to come along with a folding fest. At least it's just clean laundry laying around (that's what I tell myself).

Chrissy, you remind me so much of myself with my first baby. I wasn't a scheduler, but I still knew how often he ate and when as well as his naptimes and lengths. This is baby #3 and I have absolutely no idea what her schedule is if she even has one. We're behind the curve with everyone else since I was due at the end of July and she procrastinated with her arrival (she gets that from me). So maybe at nine weeks, she's not supposed to have a schedule yet. But I don't care anyway. I was a lot more liberated when it came to feeding with #2 and even more so with #3. How often does she nurse, you ask? I dunno. She's fat, pees/poops and is mostly happy.

April, as a fellow VBACer and now an HBACer, I cannot recommend the ladies at ICAN enough. If you haven't visited their email list, I encourage you to head that way after you are settled in a bit. An unbelievable wealth of information and support. My dh was reluctant to have the baby at home, too. Let's just say he's gotten an education on the topic.

How do you convince your dh to get snipped? He has gone from "never going to happen" to "We're too young to consider that yet". Which makes me think we might not be done having babies yet. But...how do you help them get past the fact that they mess with their "stuff"?

And one more thing....semi-related to vasectomy....

penis.

ETA: I started this message at 10:30, left to pick up ds, ate lunch and now I have to catch up again. Maybe at naptime.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







for the vbac







for the move
(i would love to read your birth story if and when you want to share)


ditto


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Speaking of slings - I am still madly in love with my ring sling from Jan at sleepingbaby.net made from dupiony silk - she now has LOTS of gorgeous colors to choose from.

For heavier baby - I am not sure - mei tai carrier perhaps? I love Ergo but DS ia still too small for it. Is anyone using Ergo already? I had him in it the other day on my back for 2 hours - he slept like a rock and I cook food for 3 days ahead! I am glad I did that because next 2 days were CRAZY.









Pi ~ cool senior title!!









April - thanks for the clarification about your move. I knew you were moving to Main, did not know you WILL be. Good luck with that. Glad you will get help once you are moved. We will be moving accross the whole country in coupld months too. I am really dreding it though. Excited to go to WA, but not about the move itself.

And yes, I am really excited to see my mom after 16 months again!! Sebastian needs her real bad! And so do I.

We don't have ANY nickname for DS2 at all!! We had SO many with DS1 but this time we can't seem to come up with anything. We are calling him "baby" a lot, and if not baby, we just use his name.







How boring, right?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
Does anyone do a bedtime routine? I'm reading that it's worthwhile but we don't really have any semblance of one..









Oh yeah meant to answer this one. We do a bath, kiss daddy and big sister good night, swaddle, lay down in bed and nurse to sleep. Pretty much identical to the routine we did with DD1 except we started around 4 weeks instead of 9. I go back downstairs after she is asleep but we join her again 1.5 - 2 hours later.

HTH!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

OK, so there wasn't that much to catch up on. It just seemed that way with my two older dc fighting in the background.

Quag-if babe won't take a bottle, then don't worry about it. Just find a slow flow sippy cup. Ds's first sippy cup had two teeny holes in the lid. It was soft so it wouldn't hurt the gums. Your milk doesn't have to be given in a bottle. Caregivers might think it odd at first, but they'll get used to it. I have a link to share that might be helpful. It's how to bottlefeed a breastfed baby by an IBCLC:
http://www.ilca.org/pubs/jhl/j18h1l10.pdf

Ring slings. I have to say that I am partial to ring slings because they are so easy to use. I love my Maya Wraps







Yes, that's plural (I used to have three, but now only two). How else will you calm an upset baby when your sling is in the washer or laying flat to dry? I was given a mai tei by a dear friend and I like it, I just haven't mastered it enough to prefer it over the maya yet. Dd is quite the fat baby, so I imagine there will come a day when I reach for the MT first. I have always been fascinated with the Moby Wrap and there's a place in town that sells them so I might have to get one. Easier to resist the babywearing addiction when you can't buy it locally.

I hear the baby. At least I got in a few minutes after lunch!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Is anyone using Ergo already?

We've been using ours for a month and a half now. We used the infant insert for the first month or so, but not anymore. I prefer the wrap, but DH loves the Ergo. One night recently, DS was upset and was having trouble getting back to sleep. I nursed him, rocked him, walked him, gave him a finger to suck on ... nothing. I was exhausted, so DH bundled him into the Ergo and went for a middle-of-the-night walk. It totally worked.


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore (Jun 11, 2003)

we've been using the ergo here- with the insert so far, but i'm looking forward to not needing that. helped emensly when F had gas issues and wouldn't go cradle carry in the pouch. the twins love to kangaroo carry in crossed pouches (see blog for pics). i currently have two pouches (one dupioni silk that is so yummy!), a maya wrap, a mei tai, and an ergo. this way i can figure out various ways to babywear them both at the same time as they grow. i want to get a wrap or two and experiment with wrapping twins.

Quag- my kids refuse to take bottles from me, but they will take them from my DH, my sis or my mom. DD1 was the same way also. it's like they look at me and say "please lady, you've got the good stuff. what's this fraud you're perpetrating here."

re: the big V-- it's a good idea to schedule it for a Friday if possible. this gives them the weekend to recover without missing a ton of work. hmm, what else? put some frozen peas or corn in small size freezer bags and use these as ice packs for him. if he will actually spend the first 36 or so hours afterwards resting and not moving around he will probably bounce back really fast. **here's the big one that they might not mention b/c i don't think docs think about this stuff sometimes-- even if he is totally on board with having the procedure and completely comfy with the idea, be prepared for a little moodiness afterwards. my DH finally understood better how i felt after my c/s-- my special "woman parts" had been unnaturally violated in a manner of speaking. he wanted the V and really doesn't want more kids, but he was still a little depressed that he had removed himself from the gene pool, like it wasn't natural or something.** oh and i think they say it takes about 20 ejaculations before the pipes are cleaned out and it's safe to have sex w/o other protection. the info paper they gave DH said after about 1-2 months of sexual activity and then in parenthesis (approx. 20 times). i read that and was ROFLMAO because DH was going to have to take matters into his own hands to hit 20 by 2 months. we are having sex, but we sure as heck aren't doing it nearly that often. DH tried to use needing to hit his 20 as a come-on the other night.... how well do you ladies think that worked????

just realized my DS fell alseep in the bouncy seat while i was typing this.









is anyone in the portland, or area? we're thinking of moving-- i have got to get off the east coast.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 

is anyone in the portland, or area? we're thinking of moving-- i have got to get off the east coast.










Me too!!! I can't take it here any more. Hey, join the WA club, move there!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

ergo....using it here for last month. no insert. never used it on my back but that sounds convenient...need other person to help get it on?

the ERGO, I mean, you naughty thinkers.

20x/2mo?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
ergo....using it here for last month. no insert. never used it on my back but that sounds convenient...need other person to help get it on?


NO, I mannaged to put him on my back myself but it was not easy







Watch the videos on the ergo site on how to do that by yourself.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

20x in 2 months? hah, right, that's likely for a couple with a newborn. Better yet, my DH is doing his surgery rotation in med school and is never around anyway









We're going to get an Ergo as soon as we have the money. I think DH will love it, since he doesn't love the wrap. I have a friend who tucked her DS's legs under or something in the Ergo when he was little; not sure how that worked.

pi, we've been on a number of late-night walks with DS! It always works, too. Thankfully those nights have passed for the most part. But for a few weeks there I walked miles each day while wearing DS just to keep him calm. One night DH took him out (in the Bjorn) in the rain and walked for almost 2 hours with him! DS always calms down almost immediately when he gets outside, and then usually will fall asleep. It's amazing that he's already outgrown that tough stage, though.

Oh, and I noticed you mentioned a finger to suck on. DS sucks on my pinky (and working on his own thumb; he gets it at night when he's relaxed but off and on during the day). He's never taken a pacifier. I noticed somebody else giving her baby her finger this past weekend. Who else does this?

Oh, and my DS has never had a bottle either







I kept thinking I ought to introduce it, but putting it off. Oh well. If he doesn't take one ever, eventually he'll be old enough for a cup. In any case I quit my job when they told me I could only have 6 weeks of leave


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
...need other person to help get it on?

the ERGO, I mean, you naughty thinkers.


I'm glad you cleared that up what with all the penis talk lately. Hope our thread doesn't get reported to the mods. penis penis penis









If only my dh knew I was saying "penis" so much. Good thing he's out of town.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm so glad to read positive talk about the ergo as I just ordered one. I don't really like the moby wrap and I can't get the hotsling to work. I think it may be my large body, not sure. I know it is not cool to say on mdc, but I really like the baby bjorn, because I can put him in and out in less than 10 seconds. I know it is bad, so that's why I'm hoping the ergo will work for me. Is it easy in and out or is it complicated?

Maria - love your senior title

Why do so many want to leave the east coast? I live in CT and love it here (just moved back to new england after living in VA for 12 years). I can't imagine all of you who moved or are moving recently. I can't even get ds to let me do the laundry and sort some clothes, nevermind packing boxes! I'm in awe....

I'm also jealous to read about your sleepers. I am destined to have kids who don't sleep. No more for us. Don't think I could handle this again, unless s/he arrived around 6 months old! This little guy was a sort of "oops" (we were going to ttc but not for a couple of months) so I'm worried it will happen again. At one point I had dh convinced of the big V for his PENIS but then my dad got prostate cancer and someone said it was from the V (but there are no real conclusive links - not so good studies) so now dh is against it. But the thought of me never letting him near me again is kind of changing his mind.









I know I'm missing some replies but







s to all who need them...and happy penis to you all!


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Cori my DH also likes the Bjorn for the same reason. But DS is getting too heavy for it.

I want to post a lot because I really want to update my siggie but I need 50 posts first!!

I love the East Coast, personally. Only I prefer the southern part of it!









I finally just decided to put DS down to sleep in bed on his tummy and he's sleeping better than he ever has on his own. I'm checking him all the time but he's fine. Maybe in a crib I wouldn't worry so much but he's in our bed, which is softer. But he's really strong and can move his head around fine...

Happy penis to you too, Cori


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

It's all my fault. I had to start with the penis questions.

I do love that we went from talking about the little ones to talking about the big ones!

Seriously, thanks for the V info. My DH brought it up all by himself, and we talked about it, but then he never made any calls or appointments...so I didn't know whether to push the issue or not. Eventually (after talking again) I called and made an appt for us. I am 99% sure that he is 99% sure he wants to do it. I do think it will improve things in the bedroom. [I don't know if any of you have read the T-shirt thread, but the other morning after the girls had slept over at grandma's, DH well you know, and I wouldn't because I am REALLY scared of getting pg again. He said, "We could do other things" and I said, "Really, like what?" and he came back with, "Well, YOU only want a backrub, right?" It was funny if you were there. And if you were me. Moving on...] Anyway pre-V, 20X would take us like...no really I'm doing some serious math here...1.5 years, and we'd produce approximately 8 kids on the way.

OK so I haven't had DS to the ped since about 5 weeks, and I was DYING to know what he weighed, so I did the ever-so-reliable Bathroom Scale Test, and would you believe the difference was 19.5 lbs??? Yes, he was dressed. But 19.5 lbs?? At 10.5 weeks?? If he keeps growing like this I am going to have a 35 lb. 6 month old! And right now he is solid, but he's not even that chunky! I'd post a pic but he's asleep in the MT on me right now.

Maria, I love your senior title.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the bottle/ cup advice. We visited daycare for the first time today. The lead teacher greeted us at the door, said "hi Rachel!" and DD took one look at her and started shrieking. Sigh. Anyway they have two other bfing moms







One is using an Avent bottle and the other Gerber sippys. I have both... we shall see!

Jessica...







I am a fertile myrtle too. And boy is that one big baby!

Elsanne, now I am humming "let's get it on"









And happy penis to you all too. I wonder if we could start a penis tribe?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Anyone know where Sabbath's been lately? Have I missed something? Was she the one who was going to be flying soon?


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my moby d wrap, it has sick stains but I can't bear to be without it so it doesn't get washed very often. My girl just sleeps all day long in the moby, the dog gets walked, the toddler goes to the park, it's all pretty cruisy here.......

anyway enough with the penis stuff, don't you all know there are lesbians present


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Speaking of DTD, at what point postpartum did you DTD? It's been nine weeks and we still haven't. I just have not had the slightest desire to have sex at all this time. After the last two babies, the sex drive came back pretty quickly. But this time I've got nothing. Is this what three children does to you? Dh has been great and hasn't said anything, with the exception of one little joke before he went out of town. He knows it's been a rough time for me. I'm just wondering if I will ever feel like DTD.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Claire, yoniyoniyoni. That's for you. Or, vaginavaginavagina, vulvavulvavulva, if one prefers scientific nomenclature. Your post reminding us all that there are lesbians present made me giggle. That's RIGHT!

And Jessica I didn't know we were talking about the big ones.







: I guess the little ones are willies?

mamatigress I put amara to sleep on her tummy all the time. I do think she sleeps better for it. I have to do some fangle-dangling when she wakes to nurse, though, it's kind of a procedure that involves care of the lower arm that can be hard when I'm sleepy.

We DTD 6 wks postpartum both kids...but only because it's one of the only things we do well together.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Anyone know where Sabbath's been lately? Have I missed something? Was she the one who was going to be flying soon?

She was getting ready to fly, I think she was going to be gone about a week - but I can't remember exactly.

Maybe she's scared of penises?

Tanya, we have DTD twice (I think it was about 6 weeks pp) but I'm with you on the complete lack of interest. And I am truly terrified that I'd get pg again. My cycles have returned at 6 months with both previous babies, so I anticipate it would be the same this time, but the universe likes to slap me around from time to time and I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

My AF showed up last night







: That's why I had such bad cramping all day...

Sabbath is back, she PMed me last night. I'm sure she'll post today


----------



## rainbowsprite (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi can I join you all?? I have lurked for a long time in the DDC and have watched all the threads.

My babe was born 08/08/06 but was very late, she was due around 22nd July, so even though I have an August babe I still check up on the July babes.

My quick version of my birth story is - planned waterbirth at very chilled local community unit with a grogeous pool, actual birth was an induction that didnt go quite as planned at the huge regional hospital with no pool allowed but I still managed to have as natural birth as possible with only a couple of breaths of gas and air (I think you guys know it as entonox) to help me. However I had to spend my labour time on my own as the midwives told me I wasnt in labour and didnt check me and didnt listen when I said I was, so no husband there for support, no labour aids (i missed my ball!!) and no support which I could have really done with as it was my first baby, still my dd is worth it~!









I have found it so helpful reading about how everyone is getting on and what the babies are doing, as a first time mum I still feel fairly clueless about a lot of things but I am slowly getting the hang of it all.

I read the posts about moving to the West coast, I want to move there too (and I live in England!) but I have family in Northern California and I love the Oregon coast, it is so beautiful.

I would add a signature to tell you more about me but I havent worked out how to do it yet!

Linda


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

We've DTD twice, but it seems like we have to schedule sex. I do the baby's routine and he does the toddler, then we meet downstairs for dinner, and then it's usually time for bed. Or we watch a show that we wanted to see and THEN it's time for bed. Yes, tv has been taking precedence over our sex life. Sad, no?


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

I only have one DC mind you but 3week PP we were back DTD, and we have been very active since(3-4 days of the week







: ). My AF returned 1 month pp and is quite regular. Although we have no disire to TTC right now if ever again I'm quite happy about DTD and my AF.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, and welcome Rainbowsprite! Sounds like you had a lovely birth


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome Rainbow!

As for DTD, I think we've done it three times. We are normally very active (3 times a week at least) but dh knows that sex is just awful for me until AF returns. I had a real strong desire for it the first few weeks after birth and then it completely went away. I think it sounds good in my mind but my body is not interested. I'm also worried about getting pg!! I'm actually looking forward to the return of AF this time - though with ds nursing all day and night, who knows when it will happen! Also, my baby doesn't last long when not in the crook of my arm so sex is almost impossible at this point anyway...

Claire - LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore (Jun 11, 2003)

tv takes precedence here too. sad but true. i am also in the terrified of getting preggo again group. my body is such a wreck from growing twins- split ab muscles, saggy twin skin, little to no strength/endurance. i am 28 and have the midsection of an 80 year old. not that it wasn't worth it to have my full-term huge beauty babies, but still-- i mourn my party girl, midrift shirt, low rise pant wearing body some days. besides after a c/s it's not healthy for your uterus to get pregnant again within a year. hopefully though i wont have to worry about that at all. these 3 beautiful crazies are as much as i can handle and i am hoping the universe respects that!


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Hey Linda/rainbowsprite! Sorry you didn't get your water birth but congrats on managing a natural induction--that's hard to do!

We were back dtd at exactly 6 weeks pp. All was good but then DH started his surgery rotation so he's never around anymore, and when he is he's exhausted. Also, it's hard to get a period of time when we know the babe is going to be sleeping without needing me. So yeah, sounds like Cori/soapdiva and I are in the same boat.

I get crampy sometimes but no AF yet. I certainly don't want to get pregnant any time soon, but I would like to have babies fairly close together. But I don't want to lose my milk for DS, either. I nurse so much around the clock, and I wasn't exactly a wonder of fertility before (took us a year to get pregnant), so I wouldn't be surprised if AF doesn't show up for a while.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi, Linda! Welcome! You and I can have our own tribe of babies that won't come out. I was due 7/27 and dd chose 8/16 for her birth day. I spent all my time getting to know all the July mamas on the DDC, so here I stay!

I feel better knowing that I'm not the only one completely uninterested in sex right now. I guess I'm glad dh went out of town for two weeks so I wouldn't have to worry about it. I







him, so I feel for him when I get like this! Maybe I'll have to try to have some sympathy sex as his welcome home gift this weekend. After my nap, that is. I sure am tired these days. He comes home Friday night...only four days to get through!

Sunday night I was bathing both my older dc, and the baby was exhausted, but wouldn't sleep. I laid her on the bed to wash and dry the other two quickly and she fussed a little off and on. She was never hysterical, just that talk-y cry that says please help me go to sleep. Anyway, I finished with the kids and she was asleep! I let my poor baby CIO







: I felt so bad for her, but I have to remind myself that I'm only one person. Usually I sling her when she's like that, but it's too hard to do it and lean into the tub to wash the kids. Poor babe.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tanya, I am in awe that you could even do that at all (bathe the others, have three kids!!). Amara has done some very mellow and in-arms cio quite a bit, for the same reasons: I only can do so much, and sometimes one's gonna be crying while I tend to the other. Just now I put her down to change her diaper then went to make coffee, upon my return, asleep she is. Yeeeeesssss.

Linda/rainbow my heart went out to you reading that you labored without your support network, and not being believed (!) that you were indeed in labor how very frustrating! Anyway, welcome!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Claire, it's great to see you again! I hope you're having a lovely spring. It's getting colder by the day here and I am starting to freak out a little about how to keep DS warm enough this winter.

Welcome, Linda! There is a menu bar at the top of the page; bottom left says User CP. Click that and you will have an option to edit your signature.

Pavlina,







I've had a lot of pre-AF symptoms lately (notably CM changes and a desire to eat everything in the kitchen) so I suspect it's coming.

Re: DTD, my inclination has decreased significantly, but it isn't gone. We've managed about a half dozen times. We've tried more often than that, but apparently DS is on a, "No Siblings!" campaign.

ETA: Just to be clear, we aren't trying for more siblings just yet.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I haven't had any AF symptoms yet. I'm hoping to have a repeat of no AF like with #1. AF didn't return until 12 months! But with dd1, it returned at four months. Very disappointing after such a great experience. But dd1 sucked her two fingers from two months, so I think that had something to do with it. Ds had a paci, but it's not always there like your fingers I guess. I want to discourage the baby from using her fingers. I'd much rather nurse her if she wants to. I don't want an early weaner again or a fast return of AF!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome Linda! I had the opposite birth of yours ... 2 wks early and everyone else around me was convinced I was in labor, but I thought I had the flu! Sounds like you persevered through a tough labor despite the induction and lack of support. Way to go!

Jessica, you win the biggest babe award! WOW!

I'm getting some pre-AF signs ... lots of EWCM. I use NFP/FAM for BC, so I need to start paying attention to these changes ... I'm not ready for another little one quite yet. Give me another year, please! Luckily there isn't too much of a concern of getting PG, not much DTD here. Since Seth was born I have had zero interest. Poor DH.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

So far my AF is always 14-18mos, so I sure hope not yet. DTD desire, zilch as usual. DP is very patient, although it took many years for us to get to this level of understanding. After the first babies, it was not easy.

Someone asked about Sabbath - she's posted on her blog, but I don't know why not here.

SAAAAAABBBBAAAATHHHHH!!! where AAAARRRE you??

(To be read like one of those "Froggy" books, which probably means nothing to a lot of you mamas, but some with older kids can get the visual.







)


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Amy! Been missing you. Especially through the penis talk - you've got four of 'em!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Yes, tv has been taking precedence over our sex life. Sad, no?

No. Same here. TV takes a lot less energy. Now, if I had TiVo for sex...Sexvo? Pause, rewind, save for later...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sunday night I was bathing both my older dc, and the baby was exhausted, but wouldn't sleep. I laid her on the bed to wash and dry the other two quickly and she fussed a little off and on. She was never hysterical, just that talk-y cry that says please help me go to sleep. Anyway, I finished with the kids and she was asleep! I let my poor baby CIO







: I felt so bad for her, but I have to remind myself that I'm only one person. Usually I sling her when she's like that, but it's too hard to do it and lean into the tub to wash the kids. Poor babe.









That is SO not CIO. If she'd gotten really worked up, you'd have figued something out I'm sure. I hope you aren't beating yourself up. And yeah, what Elsanne said! If my DH left for a week, it's likely that NOBODY would get a bath, including me! Fed, clean dipes, mostly clothed, that would be my mantra. You're my hero!

Welcome, Rainbow!

Hey,







to us for all that we do.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
SAAAAAABBBBAAAATHHHHH!!! where AAAARRRE you??

(To be read like one of those "Froggy" books, which probably means nothing to a lot of you mamas, but some with older kids can get the visual.







)

We love Froggy books around here. I so get it!

Thanks to all of you for helping me through the last week and a half. I feel like I've had you all over for a playdate every day since dh has been gone and it's really, really helped. About being clean while dh is gone....if ds didn't have to go to school then they probably would've had one or two baths this whole time







But can't have him be the stinky kid in class, now can we!

I think I







his teacher. Today she loaded him in the car and said he smelled like shaving cream because they practiced writing letters in shaving cream. The montessori schools are too far from home to have sent him there, but this teacher is about as close as you can get.

Today they are really missing their Daddy. DD1 was fussing and wanted snuggles this morning. I picked her up and she said she wanted Daddy. I keep telling her Friday, and we started Xing days on the calendar this week. Ds is feeling it, too. Dd2 probably has forgotten she has a Daddy


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Am I a weirdo? I'm ready to be preggers again!!!







:


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Okay, after this post I have 5 more before I can revise my siggie.

DH got to come home early and he's playing with DS before bed!









sunshinestarr, I'm sort of ready to be preg again too







I doubt it will happen anytime soon though, which is probably a good thing.

Tanya, I really wouldn't call that CIO. She wasn't wailing or anything. And I agree that you're super-mama for bathing and taking care of all 3 yourself! I worry that DS is CIO in the car sometimes when he's screaming and then just conks out. But I don't have a choice if I have to drive somewhere--he hates the car!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I was wondering about sabbath too........ come out come out wherever you are!

Props to you ladies who are DTD already. We've tried about 3 times and each time it gets a little better. I thought with a c-sec it wouldn't be an issue but I feel like a virgin again!









Oh I know some of you have expressed a desire to listen to my birth story and I'm finally ready to share it so I'll get the nerve to finish it and post it soon. I'm happy that people want to read it. I've been shy to post it because it was SO not what I expected!

Hope you feel better Pavlina. *runs away before aunt flo dsesides to visit*
I wonder if this thread is like office women, or roommates who all get on the same schedule. I hope not!









elsanne, I got a huge kick out of the fact that you and your partner only DTD well together! I can think of worse things to have in common!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Claire, yoniyoniyoni. That's for you. Or, vaginavaginavagina, vulvavulvavulva, if one prefers scientific nomenclature. Your post reminding us all that there are lesbians present made me giggle. That's RIGHT!










Anyone watch Scrubs? When Elliot does a rotation in the OB/Gyn and she remarks "all I do is look at pachingos. Pachingo, pachingo, pachingo..."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
We are normally very active (3 times a week at least)

Holy crap! I will have to hide your post from my DH or he'll start campaigning for equal rights! Let's just say we are not nearly as productive as you guys!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sunday night I was bathing both my older dc, and the baby was exhausted, but wouldn't sleep. I laid her on the bed to wash and dry the other two quickly and she fussed a little off and on. She was never hysterical, just that talk-y cry that says please help me go to sleep. Anyway, I finished with the kids and she was asleep! I let my poor baby CIO







: I felt so bad for her, but I have to remind myself that I'm only one person. Usually I sling her when she's like that, but it's too hard to do it and lean into the tub to wash the kids. Poor babe.









Still not CIO!







A busy mama is a busy mama... you are doing great! And FTR my first got a bath every night... the second... well she's not totally stanky, but I certainly have lowered my standards!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
Am I a weirdo? I'm ready to be preggers again!!!







:

You're not crazy... about 2 weeks after I had DD2 I was feeling like hmm, I want to do that again! But then both kids start screeching and I remember that we're NOT HAVING ANY MORE!

(I reserve the right to retract that statement







)

No AF here either. I was nursing DD1 two times a day at 21 months (just for 10 minutes or so each time) and still no AF. I had to quit nursing almost entirely to get AF back. I'm hoping it goes that way again so we can take our sweet time deciding on #3 or the Big V.

Hey Amy! How are things?


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore (Jun 11, 2003)

with twins i have had to really adjust my def. of CIO. here's what i think-- if your babe isn't hysterical and is just fussing a little here and there and you have your hands full w/ other kids- not CIO. if your child is hysterical and you are still in the same room and are offering as much verbal comfort as you can to let your child know they are not alone and you have your hands full of other kids- still not CIO. to me- CIO is when you could very well go offer verbal or physical comfort to your child but deliberately choose not to because you'd rather be doing something else. to me it is the intent behind what you are doing at that time. i.e, conscious effort to care for multiple children at the same time as best you can vs. deliberate disregard for the upset child's needs because your own personal desires take prioirity. kids are resilient and it's not the individual incident that scars them for life, it's the mostly consistant pattern of love, respect and support that creates a secure childhood and healthy adulthood for them. all us crunchy mamas occasionally need to cut ourselves some slack.










ps- we are the stinky family these days. i'd tell you how often i and the 3 kids get washed but you'd uke (







haven't used that smilie since it was outlawed during our 1st trimester on the DDC)


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
I thought with a c-sec it wouldn't be an issue but I feel like a virgin again!









A c/s can wreak just as much, and in my case more, havoc on your sex life. It'll get better. After all, somehow I conceived two dc after a c/s!

I'm feeling the love, ladies. Group hugs and all! I know deep down what the difference is between CIO and what dd2 did the other night. I guess it was just so sad because my other dc didn't have to go through that. Of course there's the one exception where we tried it with ds







: But what can I say, it was our first try at parenting and we were trying to do what the "experts" said. Good thing we knew our instincts were better than any expert. He CIO less than five minutes and we never went down that road again. I tell you what...we were just winging it until I found LLL when he was three months old. It was through those wonderful moms that I learned to not only trust but rely on my instincts. I still







LLL five years later!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
I wonder if this thread is like office women, or roommates who all get on the same schedule. I hope not!









elsanne, I got a huge kick out of the fact that you and your partner only DTD well together! I can think of worse things to have in common!









about the office women on the same cycle. I don't want to be on Pav's cycle quite yet. I had 13 lovely blood-free months with Sol, I hope for the same this time.

And yeah, it's rough...great sex, shitty partner. What can I say? We begot some amazing treasures this way!

whoops, I said "sh!tty". Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







Amy! Been missing you. Especially through the penis talk - you've got four of 'em!









I've been reading - just not much to add. Penis is just another word around here. I'm really enjoying this thread and all the joking.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 








Anyone watch Scrubs? When Elliot does a rotation in the OB/Gyn and she remarks "all I do is look at pachingos. Pachingo, pachingo, pachingo..."


Or Grey's Anatomy last season when Bailey had her baby:
"STOP STARING AT MY VA-JAYJAY!"


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

DS slept through the night! 7 hours, woke to eat, then 4 more hours. The first 7 were in his side-carred crib, and the last 4 right next to be in bed. I love the side-carred crib--I can get in and out of bed, or move in my sleep, without waking him up, but he's also right there in less than an arm's reach.

We'll see if he keeps doing this. It's exciting, but part of me is a bit sad too--he's growing up so much!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Kate - well put - I completely agree with your definition of CIO. I've definitely had to modify my beliefs with the addition of a second child, especially one who is rather a handful!!! I remember how high and mighty I was with the first (and I see it here on the boards all the time) and I wish I could go back in time and slap myself.







I was also one of those who never gave myself slack or a moment to myself and I really burned out. There is no point in being a martyr. I've grown sooooooo much in the 6 years since having ds1.

Tanya - I agree with everyone - definitely NOT CIO!!!!!

Yeah Tigress - send some of those sleep vibes this way, would ya?

In other news, I got my Ergo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ds is sleeping on me right now. I love it so far! I think this will be the carrier for us. Yippee!!!!!


----------



## zane'smama (Oct 11, 2006)

You gals are so funny!! I've never posted before, but I've been lurking on these boards since 3rd trimester. DS will be 3 months this Sunday. He was sleeping well for about 5 hours straight until about 2 weeks ago when he started kicking constantly. He won't eat much during the day but wants to nurse constantly at night. I can't figure it out unless he is just noticing more things during the day and forgetting that he is hungry. He also has taken to sucking his hand constantly. AAARRGH!! It is driving me crazy. Any thoughts? I just bought him a jumperoo and he loves it. He has been standing since 4 weeks. I can agree with the rest of you gals on the 20x/2months. He he he he that is really funny. I could hear my DH use that as an excuse for sex too. We are working on it, but it just isn't the same quite yet. Hope we get there soon.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome Zanesmama!

Kate, your definition of CIO is right on! I especially liked this part:

Quote:

to me it is the intent behind what you are doing at that time. i.e, conscious effort to care for multiple children at the same time as best you can vs. deliberate disregard for the upset child's needs because your own personal desires take prioirity.
So very true.

sunshinestar, Not at all strange to want to be PG again. My biggest hesitation with getting PG(aside from not having AF back yet and so therefore probably not fertile) is that I don't want to compromise BFing. Therefore, I need to wait around another year.

Hi Amy!

April, I look forward to reading your birth story when you're ready to post it.

When does the leaking stop with BFing? At the rate I'm going I'm considering being a sprinkler for Halloween ... but I doubt my friends, neighbors, and the trick-or-treaters would appreciate being sprayed!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
When does the leaking stop with BFing? At the rate I'm going I'm considering being a sprinkler for Halloween ... but I doubt my friends, neighbors, and the trick-or-treaters would appreciate being sprayed!

I never did stop leaking with my first. Always had to wear pads. I let down at the drop of a hat.


----------



## rainbowsprite (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks for the lovely messages of welcome









we DTD at 6 weeks pp, not much fun to be honest, have done it a few times since but things definitely feel different to how they used to! I'm hoping that will change once all my stitches have healed

zanes mom - my dd is also chewing her fist constantly, she has just started cooing and I'm wondering if she has sore mouth muscles from making noises she hasnt done before, anyone else have any ideas??

gotta go... dd is waking up i think


----------



## luckymama (Oct 3, 2004)

waving "hi!" 9 pages of posts, ladies?







: egads ... going to settle in with a beverage and try to catch up, but browsing this page, i see i'm not the only one who ovulated? thought i saw the signs, then lo and behold last saturday morning, hellooooo aunt flooooooo.







: she held off a month longer than after the birth of my ds1, so that's my break, i guess. sigh.

'kay - i hope you are all well. i have some post reading and some blog reading and ... golly, i've got to get to work!

wanna see pics of my halloween baby jaguar? (with his big brother "diego"?) (5 pics in slideshow.) halloween06


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

When does the leaking stop with BFing? At the rate I'm going I'm considering being a sprinkler for Halloween ... but I doubt my friends, neighbors, and the trick-or-treaters would appreciate being sprayed!









Mind if I steal your idea? I don't give a crap what my neighbors think. We're pulling out of here the next day!









Sue- gorgeous kiddos!

Oops, gotta go. babe woke up!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

great pics, sue! adorable.

sewanee, it seems to vary. I still leak occasionally but mostly I've stopped.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Oh, and here's my guilty confession: I'm going back to work in exactly 2 weeks and I have yet to introduce a bottle - or anything other than my boob.

*sigh*

Anyone else doing bottles? What are you using? I bought a Soothie bottle since she took the soothie paci a few times (then spit it out in disgust when she realized it wasn't me). How did you introduce the bottle?

I had HORRIBLE luck with DD1 and bottles. She despised them. I pumped for a long time but a lot of my milk got wasted.

Gerber nuk nipples, I find they are the closest to replicating the shape of your nipple whiile your baby sucks. I know working sucks, but good luck anyways.


----------



## *Emily's Momma* (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm new here. My name is Amanda, I'm 22, my husband Justin and I got married last year on September 3rd, and I got pregnant last Halloween. I gave birth to my daughter, Emily Lynn on July 15th of this year. So anyways, can someone please help me here, I usually use Pregnancy Weekly but someone suggested I go to this website and I just can't figure it out. When you post something do you have to go back digging for it to see if anyone has replied? and there's like a million posts, isn't there boards for different things? Like on PW I posted on the August 2006 board (I was due in August origionally). I'm confused here, please help!!!







:


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Emily's mama - Welcome to MDC. if you click on your name, there will be a dropscreen that shows up (I don't know how else to describe it) and on it will be "find more posts by Emily's mama" and if you click on that you can check your other posts. Does that make any sense? There's lots of great info on this site, I hope you learn lots. I know I have.

April, if you really do the sprinkler idea, I need video footage ... that would be quite the site.









Sue, what wonderful pics, thanks for sharing. Your boys are gorgeous.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Welcome, Amanda! You can adjust your options by clicking "Quick Links" and "Edit Options" Under "Default Thread Subscription Mode" choose which one you want to apply to every thread that you post on.

Or you can do this individually. When you click "Post Reply" scroll down below the buttons for Submit or Preview Post. There is a thread notification option that you can use for that particular thread.

Instant email notification will send you messages as they post, but I've had trouble getting messages when the thread is very high volume. You can unsubscribe from threads either through the email message or by selecting the "Subscribed Threads" option under "Quick Links".

HTH


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies!! Sorry I have been AWOL.

Checkin in here!

So, Autumn is doing great! A little cranky after the 10 days abroad, but good outside of that. She talks and giggles a lot now! So that's fun. Her reflux is getting better, and her colic is all but subsided. She is in 6-9 month clothes for the most part, so she isn't lacking in the weight dept!

I started CD again!! Yahoo!! Pavlina sent me some AWESOME pocket dipes, and I have been buying others back up slowly. Many of the Mom's in the Unpopulars thread (as well as Pavlina!) that I am part of sent them to me for nothing at all. Because they are awesome like that. I am REALLY low on the cash, so this meant a lot to me. It's awesome that there are still people like this in the world....

My plane ride didn't go as well as I would have liked, but it wasn't bad. On the way back, both of the plane rides had some nasty turbulence on the way down. On the plane they have these little screens in the back of the seat and you can choose to follow on a map and it shows altitude, mph ect, and at one point during descent we dropped 3000 feet in one second. A few people screamed. I would have to if I wasn't hyperventilating so badly.

I saw some discussion about dtd on here. We aren't yet either. I am too scared to. And my DH is NOT an initiator, and I think I kinda need him to be. I will admit







: it's been since our conception date, since we last had sex. So that's about a year.







:. I think I need to seek out some help with that. I can't believe that's normal.

I would LOVE to get a maid/housekeeper/helper...but I only have one kid. Kinda lame I know.

DD sleeps a lot during the day still. Is this normal? She takes 3-4 hour long naps between 8 am and 8 pm. That just feels like a lot. And sometimes, one of them will last for 2 hours. I just don't know.

Well, not much else here! I have to go and catch up with a few people's blogs (pancakegoddess what have you been up to? And how is lil Lochlan doing?), and unpack some stuff still, and get our lives back in order. My DH is out of town overnight today and tomorrow. I don't think I will be leaving the house much. Gotta get her and me back on a normal schedule and I am going to just take it easy for a few days.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

OT or on T or whatever...

Today at my office someone told me I must be losing my milk because my breasts look smaller.

I was so







:







:







: I don't know where to start. Have you seend the NINETEEN POUND 11-WEEK OLD OVER THERE??? And WTH are you looking at my boobs for??

Also yesterday one of my pts (very nice very gay man) said I looked more "coiffed" than usual, and was it that I got more sleep, or had more time to get ready in the morning? Nooooo, it was because after my crappy-ass 4 hours of sleep I actually put on EYELINER.

Grrr. Why do other people care more than I do about how I look??? I have always thought that who you are and what you do are more important that what you look like. I'm just feeling disappointed in humanity right now.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Sabbath,







you posted while I was busy ranting.
Good to see you!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

for Jessica. Rant away, m'dear! I think you should have whipped your boob out and squirted the person who had the audacity to make that comment!

Sabbath: Thats super awesome that the ladies helped you out with dipes! Yay for cloth! Lochlan is doing really well.....he's a super baby! In case anyone forgot the link to my blog its here


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Darn! MDC ate my post!

I was trying to tell you







, Jessica. It sucks when people don't think before they speak. Of course you don't have enough milk. Must be divine lactation going on to grow a baby that well outside the womb. We should wear signs that say "Warning: newborn induced sleep deprivation. Zero tolerance for stupid people. Think before you speak to me."

Sue, such cute pics! You've reminded me that I need to update my pics. I have an adorable one of my girls in matching hot pink fuzzi bunz while they're snuggling on the bed.

Sabbath, great to see you again! What's up with the unpopular thread anyway? I started reading it when it first came up, got pulled away from the computer, and when I came back it had taken off. Now it's too overwhelming to catch up. So is it a party over there or what?









Good news today. Dh's training will be finishing early. So he'll be home at 2:30 Friday instead of 7:30. Cost him a whole $5 to change flights. Gotta love Southwest. So 1 1/2 days to go!







: Good thing, too, because I noticed last night my eye was starting to twitch.







I should survive this last little bit as we'll be busy. Tomorrow is baby's well visit. I usually do a couple a year, but not on the normal schedule since we don't vax. We'll find out just how much this sumo baby has grown. She grew a fat dimple at her elbow the other day. Then Friday is ds's field trip to the pumpkin patch. It was rescheduled from Monday due to rain. I was going to meet a bunch of LLL moms out there on Friday while ds was at school, so now it's a playdate/field trip all in one! It'll be great so that the moms will see that I'm not the only smart mama wearing my baby.







:

ETA: Anyone ever dealt with plantars warts? Ds had one show up on his foot several months ago, and most of what I read said leave it alone. Well, it's multiplied like crazy and the area of wart is about the size of a nickel now and it hurts him. Plus there's a new one that looks really ugly on the side of his toe. I've tried some home remedies, including breastmilk after a study showed it helps, but nothing has worked thus far. It's hurting him so much he has consented to go to the doctor to have them freeze it off. Anyone ever done it? How bad does it hurt? Poor kid. He already has HPV.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Sue - ADORABLE pics!

Sabbath - glad to see you back. Ugh on the turbulence - that sends me straight into panic attacks. Once flying over Lake Michaigan we hit "jet wash" (ever see Top Gun?) and the plane turned so far sideways that I was staring at the water. Thank goodness we had an experienced pilot and he was able to correct it. I hate flying!! And what the heck is the "unpopulars thread"?

I'm not sure if this is normal or not, but Nathan has a very short sleep/wake cycle so he naps frequently throughout the day. He still eats every 2 hours and the will nap in between each feeding. (Anywhere from 30-60 minutes if I'm wearing him). I'm guessing that will change soon - can't remember when ds1 did - need to pull out journals!

Tanya - Yeah - so glad dh is coming home early! Hopefully that eye will stop twitching!

Jessica -







Some people are morons!

April - I like your haircut!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Sabbath, great to have you back! How wonderful for you to have a great group to gift you with dipes! I was always great with flying until a scary time when I was on a flight with a very quick drop in altitude and sent the flight attendants flying through the air. Turbulance used to be fun for me, now it's just scary.

Jessica, what lovely comments you have gotten. Some people really need to learn to think before opening their mouths.

Tanya, Yay for the early return of DH. As for plantar warts, I can comisserate! I got them from the nasty locker rooms at swim meets growing up. I've heard that the over the counter remedies work well on pre-adolescents. My little sister had luck with them, I didn't. I had mine frozen off, dug out, and I tried every home remedy I could find (including duct tape, banana peels, vitamin C, potatoes, and even some quacky hocus pocus remedies I heard of) and the darn things still persisted. After 15 years of suffering from the stupid things, the only thing I found that worked (and I needed 3 rounds of treatment) was to go to a dermatologist who had a new technique that involved a very low dose of bleomyacin (a drug that used to be used in chemotherapy). I had that done 3 years ago and I haven't had another one turn up since. Just a warning, having them frozen off and dug out REALLY HURTS! Getting injections in the foot is not at all fun, but one thing that I found to help is if the injections were administered slowly. Good luck with them, they are not at all fun.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Sabbath, great to see you again! What's up with the unpopular thread anyway? I started reading it when it first came up, got pulled away from the computer, and when I came back it had taken off. Now it's too overwhelming to catch up. So is it a party over there or what?










Well, yeah it is a party over there! Most of us (well, I do







) don't go back and read through the posts, we just jump in wherever and maybe read back a page or two. That's the best way to handle it. It has only been around since what.....mid August? And we have about 8000 posts in there. It's sorta obnoxious, but it really took off. It's basically just a chat room for a bunch of people. We talk about the WEIRDEST stuff, but it's relaxing. So, if y'all wanna pop in, don't feel like you have to catch up with anything. It's okay really. You may get scared off by some of the stuff we have talked about anyways!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Sue - ADORABLE pics!

Sabbath - glad to see you back. Ugh on the turbulence - that sends me straight into panic attacks. Once flying over Lake Michaigan we hit "jet wash" (ever see Top Gun?) and the plane turned so far sideways that I was staring at the water. Thank goodness we had an experienced pilot and he was able to correct it. I hate flying!! And what the heck is the "unpopulars thread"?

I'm not sure if this is normal or not, but Nathan has a very short sleep/wake cycle so he naps frequently throughout the day. He still eats every 2 hours and the will nap in between each feeding. (Anywhere from 30-60 minutes if I'm wearing him). I'm guessing that will change soon - can't remember when ds1 did - need to pull out journals!

Tanya - Yeah - so glad dh is coming home early! Hopefully that eye will stop twitching!

Jessica -







Some people are morons!

April - I like your haircut!

Cori and Laura - UGGHHHH. I hate flying. Sorry you guys both had bad experiences! I used to be just fine with flying, but then all of the sudden a few years ago, I just HATED it. Don't know what caused me to change my mind.

Cori - here is the unpop's thread. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=520835


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

April you look very beeyooteeful and the wrap with your babe in it is way cute.

Unpops are having way too much fun. I just got sucked into the thread and had to forcefully click the red x to make it go away. It was hard. Like cutting myself off when I want just _one more_! I would love to play but I need to focus my energies...nneeeeeeddd toooo fooocusssss....

plantar's wart: I had one and it eventually went away, I think. Wish your ds didn't have to deal with that! hpv no fun! but common. I remember having a wart on my finger in first grade, and my best friend was holding my hand until she remembered that was the hand with the wart on it, and she skipped over to my other side and held _that_ hand.

Must get going. It's been a hard morning here, Sol (dd1) woke up at 5 am begging for teta (nurse), and I stuck to the "rule" of "you can have teta when it's light outside", so she tossed n turned n fussed until it got light outside at 7.30. Arrrrrgh. Not sure if that's the right way to deal with this, but oh well. We'll see what happens next time she wakes up at 5 am.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Hello Sabbath, nice to "meet" you







I hate airplane turbulence







I flew with DS to visit my family when he was 7/8 weeks old, and it worked out fine, but thankfully it's a short flight.

Love the pics posted.

Lots going on in this busy thread!

Anybody dealing with a 3-month growth spurt? I guess that's what we have going on--he's all about the boob today







He's also refusing to nap for more than 20 minutes at a time, so he's chronically fussy. Maybe he'll sleep well tonight. He has days when he practically sleeps all day, and then other days when he barely sleeps at all. When I think about it, I'm more tired some days than others, so it makes sense. He's also started increasing his happily awake periods to about 1.5 hours from 1 hour, and he still wants to eat every 2 hours, so it confuses his naps a bit I think. He'll probably figure it out eventually.

He's officially 12 weeks tomorrow


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

elsanne, we did the night weaning with dd1, but not with breastfeeding. Unfortunately, she weaned during this last pregnancy. So disappointing because she was only 18 months old. Ds weaned at 3! Anyway, we did what you are doing with ds and it worked great. We had a couple of days where he'd be sleepy and wake in the night and try hard, but by being consistent he settled quickly with snuggles instead. He was 2 1/2 at the time. The only time I was flexible with the rule was when he was sick.

What, you ask, did I wean dd1 from if not breastfeeding??? Well, it was my hair. From the time she was a young babe, she would suck her two fingers, lay her head on my shoulder and reach around my neck with her other hand to twiddle my hair. Even before she weaned, it became something she had to have to go to sleep. She'd ask for "hair" in the middle of the night! It literally drove me insane while I was pregnant. So "hair" went nite-nite and she could have "hair" at nap or any other time the sun was up. It's just weird!

mama tigress, we're not three months old yet, but we went through the mother of all growth spurts at six weeks. It passes and you'll get back to normal soon.

We went to the well visit today, and I left wondering what the heck I'm doing going to a well visit when I'm not vaxing. The doc and I didn't have much to say to each other, so we talked about nutrition and studies we've read. Then I remembered that I need to go so that I can build a rapport with my kids' doc and decide if it's where I want to stay. We moved a little over a year ago and we only found this pedi just before I had the baby. We've been twice since we first met him.

Anywho, he got a thumbs up from me today. Dd is at the tail end of a cold that both older dc have had over the last two weeks. Very minor, just runny nose and a bit of cough and no fever, thankfully. He looked at her ears during her check and said he saw a little bit of redness, but not enough to warrant any kind of treatment, but to keep an eye on it. Any other doc I know would've sent me with a scrip for antibiotics. I'll probably express some milk and put it in her ears for a couple days to make sure it clears up.

My little sumo baby is a whopping 14 pounds, 2 ounces at nine weeks old! She's in the 100th percentile for her weight. I hardly ever remember when they tell me about percentiles, but how can you forget 100? Such a fatty. I love it! Her weight is how we got on the nutrition discussion. I told him that I wasn't worried because she's breastfed and this is what she's supposed to weigh. Ds has an appointment next Friday to freeze the warts off. I hope it works the first time for him.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Tanya, hooray for chubby babies! DS weighed 13.5 lbs at his 2-month. At first I was self-conscious, but now when people say I have a big baby I just smile and say "thanks!"

About freezing the warts--give him some painkillers beforehand! One of my brother's most unpleasant childhood memories is from having warts frozen off. It can hurt a lot. My mother was totally pissed, also, because the doctor didn't do anything about the pain--just took his hand and froze. Ouch! I remember that well, and I was probably only about 8, because my brother was crying and he was such a stoic little kid. I really don't mean to scare you--sorry! I guess my point is just to be prepared.

We also go to well visits to get to know the ped. The first time we went she wanted to make sure I'm going to let him decide on his own when to wean, so she gets thumbs up from me.

Oh, and I don't mind the growth spurt, except the fussiness. Feeding him all the time is fun for both of us







He's hit all of his spurts about a week or so "early", so the timing is right on for him. Right now he's taking his first real nap of they day (in the wrap), and it's a long one...I hope he sleeps tonight.


----------



## naturallia (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Emily's Momma** 
Hello everyone. I'm new here. My name is Amanda, I'm 22, my husband Justin and I got married last year on September 3rd, and I got pregnant last Halloween. I gave birth to my daughter, Emily Lynn on July 15th of this year.

Just wanted to say hi- we got pregnant on Halloween and our baby wasw born right on his due date of July 15th too!!!


----------



## naturallia (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

ETA: Anyone ever dealt with plantars warts? Ds had one show up on his foot several months ago, and most of what I read said leave it alone. Well, it's multiplied like crazy and the area of wart is about the size of a nickel now and it hurts him. Plus there's a new one that looks really ugly on the side of his toe. I've tried some home remedies, including breastmilk after a study showed it helps, but nothing has worked thus far. It's hurting him so much he has consented to go to the doctor to have them freeze it off. Anyone ever done it? How bad does it hurt? Poor kid. He already has HPV.

I've had both. Freezing (cryotherapy, I think) hurts. They do spray the area to numb it up first and then they go in. If it's in a cluster, it should be over before he knows it, but if it's seperate warts, it could take a while. It feels like icy needles to me.


----------



## zane'smama (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Anybody dealing with a 3-month growth spurt? I guess that's what we have going on--he's all about the boob today







He's also refusing to nap for more than 20 minutes at a time, so he's chronically fussy. Maybe he'll sleep well tonight. He has days when he practically sleeps all day, and then other days when he barely sleeps at all. When I think about it, I'm more tired some days than others, so it makes sense. He's also started increasing his happily awake periods to about 1.5 hours from 1 hour, and he still wants to eat every 2 hours, so it confuses his naps a bit I think. He'll probably figure it out eventually.

He's officially 12 weeks tomorrow









That sounds exactly like DS!!! He will be 12 weeks on Sunday. I was wondering if it was a growth spurt but wasn't sure. I swear he has grown 2 inches since his last appt. and he has gained 1.5 lbs. He's getting so big so fast!!!!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

All this talk about our babies' development reminds me that we need a refocus here:

penis


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I like the way you think.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Sabbath, I was just looking through your blog (wonderfully cute pics of your DD, BTW) and noticed that you are from K'zoo! I grew up an hour south of there in a tiny town called Sturgis and K'zoo was the closest mall. Small world! I only get back to the area about 1-2x per year.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Sweet! Well, I didn't grow up there, but my Grandparents and Aunt/Uncle have lived there my entire, and their entire as a matter of fact, lives. My parents both grew up there, and so it is sorta like a second home to me. I grew up ALL OVER THE FREAKIN place. I love it there! I like South Haven a lot too. Great little area!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

penis
Oh come on now, don't be shy!

PENIS!!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I grew up ALL OVER THE FREAKIN place.

Mee too! I can count 8 homes (trailers and teepees included) in New Mexico alone. Plus Floida, Virginia, California, Colorado, Arizona - wow, we got around a lot. The longest we ever lived in one place was when I was in High School - stayed in the same house for 4 years! No wonder my dream was to own a home and a car and a *gasp* washer and dryer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Oh come on now, don't be shy!

PENIS!!!
























Funny you should mention this! My DS seems a little red around the tip - I have him some nice nakey time earlier. Anybody else experience it? If it doesn't go away I'll mention it to the ped when we go in for our 8-week visit (at 11.5 weeks) on Monday.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Sabbath, South Haven is nice! At times I consider growing up in the same small town my entire life to have been boring, but at the same time it is a bit comforting as well.

Jessica, you reminded me that I have to bring up a reddness on my DS's penis at our ped appt on Tues. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Guess what???

We pick dh up from the airport in an hour!







:





















:

We're all so excited. Spent the morning at the pumpkin patch. Ds's teacher is so cool. The moms were all amazed at my sling, amazed that I'm "out and about" with a 10 week old







:. Amazed at "how I do it all" especially with dh out of town. You should've seen their faces when they found out dd was born at home. I'm not into shocking people much, but I sure do love to wait for the reaction when they learn I had my baby at home. On purpose.

I won't be on much today or tomorrow. Fun family time. I'll miss you guys! Couldn't have gotten through the last couple weeks without you! I've not met a whole lot of people in the last year since we moved, so I don't have many people I am very close to here. My best friends live in other cities, so now we've taken our friendships online, too. My goal this next year, now that I'm done growing and birthing a baby, is to get to know those few moms I have met IRL a little better.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah Tanya - have fun!

I subscribe to Working Mother magazine and they had an article on getting kids to sleep that annoyed me. Well, anytime I see an article with Mindell as the sleep expert I know I'm going to be steamed!







: The odd thing was that it talked about the usual stuff with regards to a baby but then in the toddler section said it was okay to let them in your bed if you wanted?!?!







: So I wrote a letter and just got an email back asking for permission to publish it. WHat do you think? I know they will edit it - will be interesting to see what the final version looks like if they do end up printing it! When my first ds was a baby, I subscribed to Parenting (it was a gift, and I didn't renew it - dh used to laugh at how upset I got!!) I was published twice for comments about CIO and Baby Whisperer articles! So I'm keeping the tradition going. Since I only subscribe to Mothering now, I guess I needed my fix at getting angry, LOL

Here it is:
My son was rocked or nursed to sleep every night and put to sleep in my bed. I'm so glad I followed my instincts and didn't listen to sleep 'experts' like Mindell ('Sleep Tight' October 2006). Some of my favorite memories are the two of us staring into each others' eyes as he drifted peacefully off to sleep - no tears involved and no regrets for not going with my gut. My son is 6 now and sleeps great in his own room without issue. Why not present the opinions of other doctors like Sears (Nightime Parenting) or Gordon (Good Nights) or Pantley (No Cry Sleep Solution) who recommend other solutions instead of crying and for whom co-sleeping is a recommended approach? My children are away from me during the day - I couldn't imagine then leaving them to cry alone at night. I loved co-sleeping with my son and felt like it was a great way to reconnect after spending time apart during the day. We now have a 3 month old who sleeps with us. Night wakings are a breeze - he wakes me up, I breastfeed while barely awake, then we are instantly back to sleep without ever having to leave the comfort of the bed!! For the record, even Ferber is okay with co-sleeping now! There are also several studies pointing out the detrimental affect on baby's brain and attachment when left to cry. Here is one article for reference: http://www.hno.harvard.edu/gazette/1...enNeedTou.html


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Your letter is very thoughtful and very calm. Not at all a rant in any way. I say go for it. Let us know how they publish it in the end. I also love how you said that trusting your gut is ok, and even preferable. And that ....helllooo...he's not going to be in your bed until college.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Cori-









um, penis. surrounded by them!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
Gerber nuk nipples

kellen doesn't take a bottle but this is the only pacifier brand he'll take


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Hi Ladies!! Sorry I have been AWOL.
I saw some discussion about dtd on here. We aren't yet either. I am too scared to. And my DH is NOT an initiator, and I think I kinda need him to be. I will admit







: it's been since our conception date, since we last had sex. So that's about a year.







:. I think I need to seek out some help with that. I can't believe that's normal.

hugs, Sabbath. It's nearly true for me, and is for each pregnancy. I don't know what's "normal." We usually can pull off 2-3 x during pregnancy, but nothing for at least 6 mos after. It was a major problem for us the first two times but I think we are settled into the expectations now. I just don't think we'll be more than monthly until the kids are all over 2-3. PM me if you want to talk more, or email.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

ETA: Anyone ever dealt with plantars warts? Ds had one show up on his foot several months ago, and most of what I read said leave it alone.

My son had one that went away with OTC medication and ducktape/bandaids sealing it from getting air. His wasn't as big as you describe and it didn't hurt him yet.

I had one about the size of a dime on my heel as a child, and had it cut out. I will be honest - the numbing needle in my foot was the worst pain I'd ever felt in my life until labor. I'd really go out of my way to avoid ever having that again.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Cori - your letter sounds great! I'd say give them permission to publish it. Please let us know what kind of editing is done!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I will be honest - the numbing needle in my foot was the worst pain I'd ever felt in my life until labor. I'd really go out of my way to avoid ever having that again.









I completely agree! I think having it dug out without the numbing would have been less painful.


----------



## luckymama (Oct 3, 2004)

well, i thought i was going to catch up on posts and then respond, but i don't think that's in the cards ... so i'll just pick up as best i can.

penises - don't know where this conversation started, but i'm surrounded by them. even the cats here have them! egads. well, there is one old (19 year old) cat who has been with me since she was 6 months, but otherwise, everyone here has a penis. i'm beginning to feel out of the loop.









dtd - tough topic around here. even the part about needing dh to initiate and him not being an initiator ... we have issues even without the pregnancy & post-partum jitters. i'm very sad about it these days, actually. (((hugs)))) to anyone else going through it.

cori - nice letter! i stopped reading magazines that had the articles that pissed me off. gift subscriptions went from the mailbox to the recycling bin ... now, i think, i'm ready to start writing letters to the editor, but up until now, i just had to ignore them or i'd make myself crazy. kudos to you for staying active about letter-writing!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Cori, wootie woot woot about the letter you wrote. Very eloquent and interesting and sane! I think their readers will get a lot out of your thoughtful contribution.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Well, dh is putting the two older dc to bed. So nice to have him home. Ds and I made a sign that said "Welcome Home Daddy" in kindergarten manuscript. Ds is so proud that he can write now. We made it out of neon orange posterboard. He drew pictures and signed his name. I drew pictures and signed the dd's names. He carried it through the airport and we were meeting dh at baggage claim. He made so many people smile carrying his sign through the airport. One couple even stopped (older, yuppie looking couple) their rushed walk to tell him they thought his sign was cool.

Daddy saw it a mile away and had a huge smile on his face. You just can't miss a five yo holding a neon sign at the airport. I almost cried when dh saw the sign from far away. It was so cool. And so simple at the same time. We love Daddy.









Alright, ladies. Now that the mushy stuff is done. Dh must've heard all this talk about "penis" again, because I think he wants to DTD. The making out in the closet when we were changing clothes is what gave it away. Why is the first DTD after birth so, I don't know, nerve wracking?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Sue, cute pics!

Sabbath, welcome back! Glad to hear you survived the plane trip with the little one. I got so panicky traveling with my kids... thinking they'd throw a fit or scream the entire way or have a gigantic poop blowout... all went well though. Actually we had a poop blowout but it was all over me so at least I didn't ruin any plane seats. We had a few compliments from people around us on how quiet and good the kiddos were but they waited until they were walking off the plane









Thanks for the advice on bottles and nipples. I still have yet to introduce either... maybe I'll pump a nice fresh bottle and see if DH can get her to take it...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Or Grey's Anatomy last season when Bailey had her baby:
"STOP STARING AT MY VA-JAYJAY!"

















A friend of mine calls it a va-jayjay. So her daughter runs around saying I have a vajayjay! all the time









I hate to bring it back to Scrubs, but speaking of penises I saw a good bit of anti-circ tonight on the comedy central reruns. Dr. Cox is complaining that his wife Jordan gets to make all the decisions, which is why their son will be asking why daddy's penis doesn't have a turtleneck like his... yes he was complaining, but his wife made a good decision!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OT or on T or whatever...

Today at my office someone told me I must be losing my milk because my breasts look smaller.

For the record, there is no on or off topic... this is a DDC-forum-in-a-thread. Sounds like bed-in-a-bag. I wonder if you can buy a DDC-forum-in-a-thread at Bed Bath N Beyond?







:

Anyhoo, next time someone comments on your boobs call them a perv. Or say they are quite full and ask if they'd like to feel them (you must be deadly serious in delivery, and you must be absolutely certain that they wouldn't agree enthusiastically







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I subscribe to Working Mother magazine and they had an article on getting kids to sleep that annoyed me.

Loved your response! I used to get that magazine but the articles seemed so mainstream that I finally dumped it in disgust. That was over 2 year ago though. How is it now?

It's weird - we have this awesome mother's room at work where I go to pump. I keep finding Parents' magazine there. You'd think pumping at work and this publication would be incompatible... so just in case they are and it's going to convince anyone to stop pumping I throw the magazine in the trash and dump liquid all over it







: Maybe I'll put a copy of the No-Cry Sleep Solution in there to replace it


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

And here are a few pics









Smiley

Tummy time

The girls


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, Tanya. Enjoy your homecoming night with your lover and husband! I could feel your positive, loving energy emanating out from that post.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

check this out mama's!!
it's my baby!!

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p...edium=text_url

warning there is sound......


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

check out this thread, as it mentions our dear Ying Yang!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=543097


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Elsanne, who DDDDC'd you?!?! I must have missed it cuz I'm adhering to a pretty strict drug, uh, regimen to keep my mind, you know, uh, limber









Nice stash Sabbath!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

i thought i lost you all!!! I'm so glad that i found this thread again.

Well, let's see. DD3 is getting big and beautiful by the day. This past wednesday, she got weighted. She now weights 15lbs and 6oz with a disp dipe(i didn't have cds, they were all dirty), and her height is 25inches and 1/4.

She is smiling and interacting more with us. She started to make lots of sounds, trying to talk to us. My olders girls just adore her and wants to care for her, even try to nurse her too.









I need to catch up with everyone. bbl


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Quag,
I don't know who ddddc'd me....oh wait a minute... yes I do. One of the gals from my dd1's group (the maymamaforever group). Last week I had some serious Lebowski moments, I think one was recorded in my blog (me saying to my 2 yo when she was hitting me: "This aggression will not stand, man!"). I just adore that flick.

Stay off that drug regimen, Quag, or else your mind will be so limber you might lose that rug that really ties the room together.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Hey Quag,
I don't know who ddddc'd me....oh wait a minute... yes I do. One of the gals from my dd1's group (the maymamaforever group). Last week I had some serious Lebowski moments, I think one was recorded in my blog (me saying to my 2 yo when she was hitting me: "This aggression will not stand, man!"). I just adore that flick.

Stay off that drug regimen, Quag, or else your mind will be so limber you might lose that rug that really ties the room together.









Her life is in your hands, dude.

He wanted me to repeat that.

Her life, is in your hands.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

CLASSIC!!!

the necessary means for the necessary means for


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

I finally got my pics of DD e-mailed to me and I want to share them with all of you, but I don't know how. I'm pretty challenged when it comes to figuring out technology and would really appriciate the help, anybody please.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
I finally got my pics of DD e-mailed to me and I want to share them with all of you, but I don't know how. I'm pretty challenged when it comes to figuring out technology and would really appriciate the help, anybody please.









you need to post them into an internet photo or online storage spot, such as yahoo photo's, snapfish, imagebucket ect. And then they give you URL's or links to those photo's. Then it's just copy and paste the URL into your blog posting!

A lot of people here use imagebucket:

http://www.imagebucket.net/bucket/

But I like imageshack

www.imageshack.us

Both have unlimited storage for free which is pretty rare.

Sign up with one of them, make sure you save the images from your email onto your harddrive, or download them onto your computer, and upload them to one of these two sites. Then, like I said, just get the URL, they will help you with that, and then copy and paste! Voila!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok I think I have this figured out. I couldn't be there when the pictures were taken







, they had to wake her up from her nap and at 9 weeks only mommy could get smiles from her, but here are pictures of Kiana Taylor at 9 weeks old...

http://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ahhhhhhdh9.jpg
http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?i...flybabypg2.jpg
http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?i...theloomru2.jpg
http://img344.imageshack.us/my.php?i...flowersre2.jpg
http://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?i...cureyetab3.jpg

Oh yeah, Oma is reminding me to tell you all she hand-made the multicolored quilt.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
Ok I think I have this figured out. I couldn't be there when the pictures were taken







, they had to wake her up from her nap and at 9 weeks only mommy could get smiles from her, but here are pictures of Kiana Taylor at 9 weeks old...

http://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ahhhhhhdh9.jpg
http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?i...flybabypg2.jpg
http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?i...theloomru2.jpg
http://img344.imageshack.us/my.php?i...flowersre2.jpg
http://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?i...cureyetab3.jpg

Oh yeah, Oma is reminding me to tell you all she hand-made the multicolored quilt.

OMG!! Cute Baby! I love the one with the wings!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
OMG!! Cute Baby! I love the one with the wings!

I'm ver proud to say thank you I know she's the cutest baby out there









I just finished looking at all the picture posted in this thread, and I think evenyone is entitled to make this same comment because they are all so cute, except one chunky monkey, he's adorable. Keep the pictures coming Mommas.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I must say that we all have made some very pretty babies. Sabbath, my dd1 thoroughly enjoyed your video pics. She kept saying "It's Keira" and I kept saying, "No it's a different baby." She caught on because she finally said "Different baby".

Don't know why I was so worried about DTD. Let's just say a good time was had by all.







I think it was the absence makes the heart grow fonder thing. Kids have stuck to dh like glue all day. Baby looked at him like "who are you?" but gave him a complimentary smile anyway.

We went to garage sales today. Found more toys that we don't need. We're keeping an eye out for a fish tank.

I just wanted to jump in and say hi.

And

Penis







:


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

oh wow, what cute babies!!

here's my sweet little boy...although this pic is a few weeks old, he's chubbed up since then









http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...2mosonline.jpg

I have a cute video of him rolling over but I won't post it online because it was during his nakie time









Cori, that is an awesome letter. It would be great if they publish it! It has the perfect tone, too--not angry or anything.

Tanya, congrats on having your DH home, and glad everything worked out well







I love that story about your DS's sign--how cute.

Chrissy, my DS has an Oma, too! Love the pics, especially the one with the flowers around her.

So...DS stopped sleeping so well at night, unfortunately. He's up all the time
nursing, but the big problem is sometime between 2 and 3 a.m. when he wakes up and is wide awake and won't go back to sleep. We're not sure what to do about that--I don't want to play with him, because he needs to learn that it's still nighttime, but on the other hand the poor guy is just awake and not sleepy at all. Plus I'm not always in the best mood at 3 a.m., and as much as I love the little dude I just want him to sleep!

I love this Mom & Me group I go to at the local birth center where DS was born, but there's this one woman who's into the whole Babywise thing (I don't even know what that means; I just know she likes the book, and I know the stuff she says to me) and she keeps telling me that DS should be sleeping all night because he's big enough, and implying that DS is too fat because I feed him too much







: Plus the facilitator person gives out these articles, many from mainstream magazines, and one about vaccinations really pissed me off. And I'm not even anti-vax! But I love the other women and it's nice to chat about what's going on with our babies, who are all around the same age.

I'm thinking of staying up tonight to clean this darn apartment! Easier to do at night, when even if DS wakes up to eat he'll usually go back to sleep pretty quickly.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

mamatigress I read Babywise, just to see "the other side's perspective". It's basically promoting a strict schedule and routine for baby to get them to sleep predictably. It is totally against the mothering pov in every way.
I participate in a MamaCitas group down here, all foreign mamas (and the occasional Mexican mamacita too), mostly with Mexican men. Funny! Anyway we had an event yesterday and it was fun to be around TEN BABIES all less than a year old. TEN BABIES.

Tanya, yay for nice times with your mate. Fun was had during nap time around here today as well. Nighttime I'm just exhausted, can't do much.

I have discovered that here in my new casita I can be NAKED OUTSIDE!! I am in a walled-in compound and NO ONE CAN SEE ME!! So, there I am, with my naked girlies too, hanging up laundry....yay! Amara & Sol getting a little Vitamin D action...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Chrissy-she is a doll!!!

Mama_Tigress - oh my, what a smile he has! Cute!! Babywise? Ack! Very scary stuff. Strict scheduling - most moms lose their milk and babies are often declared failure to thrive. The AAP has actually released statements about how horrible the bok is. Strict discipline like hitting babies with spatulas if they don't sit still in their highchairs. Ugh. Very dettached (sp?) parenting.

Sabbath - checked out your blog - WOW! That's wonderful! At this point, wouldn't I be too unpopular for the unpopular thread??














Isn't that the place to be now? I hope when I'm back at work







maybe I'll have time to check out those fun threads. I also saw you are planning to move next year - good luck! We moved from DC area to CT last year and it was a huge deal for us. A big risk too as we left a very lucrative job market for a not-so-good one to be near our families. So far it has been more than worth it.

Tanya - so glad you had a great time DTD!























I asked dh what he wanted for Christmas and he said, "SEX!!!!! Please????" Poor guy!







I told him I'll ask Santa for my period back.









Thanks everyone for the comments about the letter. Will be interesting to see if it is published and if so, what they actually print!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hitting babies with spatulas?? I don't remember that part!!!

I love seeing the babies!! They look a lot like mine only different!!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

The spatulas might be in the Church-based curriculum - last time I read any of his stuff was in 2000. I read exerpts online after I heard how bad he was - he has quite a reputation (embezelment). Awful, awful.


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore (Jun 11, 2003)

Cori- this is what we are thinking of doing w/in the next year- moving out of the DC area to a less lucrative yet also less expensive area. we barely break even here and saving for retirement or 3 college educations? forget it!! right now we're thinking about portland. i need to live in a community where i am not the "weirdo" who nurses twins, hasn't sent my 3yo to preschool yet and drives 20 miles to buy over-priced organic.







:

i have discovered wrap carriers! i can carry both babies is all sorts of cool ways comfortably with two wraps! maybe i will get some laundry and dishes done occasionally now.

went to let's dish again today to get some freezer meals. i anticipate november and december being rough months for us. DH is a new home construction manager and the close of their fiscal year is dec 31st so he usually ends up working 6 days a week from halloween to new year's to finish up and close the houses needed to make their year. knowing i have dinner/lunch in the freezer ready to heat up will make dealing w/ all that nonsense easier. and blessed be, do i need all the help i can get with three kids 3 and under.

was going to post this morning, but i couldn't get through reading all the new posts with my first post-preggo migraine.







: was hoping they'd stay gone a little longer at least, but no luck. i may have to cave and take the drugs to deal with them. i don't know if i can use/do my non-drug rememdies with the babies.... relaxation is kind of out of the question lately. urg.

congrats to anyone/everyone who managed to successfully/enjoyably DTD this week/weekend.







you have inspired me. perhaps i should stop typing now and "distract" DH from world series game 1.......


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Good luck Kate - both with potentially moving and distracting dh!







Wish I had a food option like that around here - I bet we'll get something before long. I'm not an expert but have you gone to the Health and Healing forums to get migraine help? I think they can be a sign of magnesium deficiency if I recall correctly (but I have swiss-cheese brain so I'm probably wrong)!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Forgot to say - Quag your dds are precious! Your older dd has beautiful eyes!! I love your younger dd's smile! As for Working Mother mag, yes it can be pretty mainstream though it does surprise me occassionally. It is just nice to have a place I can read and not be made to feel like the worst mother in the world for working, ya know?


----------



## naturallia (May 26, 2005)

I'd like to share pictures but I'm worried that a lot of people will see them. How secure is this forum? My DH is paranoid about posting pictures online and I respect his feelings.

Everyone else's babes are soooooo cute! MDC makes cute babies!









Are there anyone else here trying to lose weight too? I am working on it and I lost some, but it's coming back! Ack! I'm very fluffy now and I *am* able to wiggle myself into my pre-pregnancy clothes, but it looks so weird on my body, like it's distorting my body. Anyone else have this issue?

Are anyone else's babies getting themselves frustrated and mad because they can't sit up, move around, etc? I tell him "Slow down, kick back and relax, you got the job!" He's so eager to get going and he's only 3 months old!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I've been lurking so many days now, with baby on my lap desperately leaning forward and gazing into the screen - now there's too much to answer - but














for all those gorgeous babies, and here (thanks for the how-to Sabbath!) is mine!

http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?i...pt20061eo4.jpg

can't believe it works...

and can someone tell me what DTD actually means? I mean I've guessed from context







and we've managed it too!..forgot just how horrible birth control is....

naturallia, absolutely, I can wiggle in, but it's not really like wearing the clothes YKWIM? Yes, Daisy is desperate to be up and forwards now....and we have real laughter!! No sleep though, day or night!!

can anyone recommend the best sling/position for me? I have lots of back pain, chiro says I shouldn't lift her at all, but that's just too hard







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Forgot to say - Quag your dds are precious! Your older dd has beautiful eyes!! I love your younger dd's smile!

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
As for Working Mother mag, yes it can be pretty mainstream though it does surprise me occassionally. It is just nice to have a place I can read and not be made to feel like the worst mother in the world for working, ya know?

Yes, yes I do know.







PM me if you ever want to commiserate.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturallia* 
I'd like to share pictures but I'm worried that a lot of people will see them. How secure is this forum? My DH is paranoid about posting pictures online and I respect his feelings

You can always put them up for a bit, then take them down. A lot of people do that. I am a little paranoid about sharing pics and personal info myself... you never know who's looking for it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturallia* 
Are there anyone else here trying to lose weight too? I am working on it and I lost some, but it's coming back! Ack! I'm very fluffy now and I *am* able to wiggle myself into my pre-pregnancy clothes, but it looks so weird on my body, like it's distorting my body. Anyone else have this issue?

Um yeah. Argh. I was hoping to be back in my old clothes by now and I am but it's still tough. There's usually a red line around my waist by the end of the day especially when I wear jeans. I cut sugar and white flour from my diet and that seems to be helping somewhat. But it's definitely not as easy this time around.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
and can someone tell me what DTD actually means?

Doing the deed...

Everyone's babies are so so cute!!!!!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

dtd, pah! paha!

http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?i...pumpkinmr7.jpg

http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?i...wingpicpi0.jpg


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarenka, GORGEOUS BEBE!!! Everyone says the best carrier for the parents (parents' backs) is the Ergo. I have one and I agree, although my favorite carrier for quickness and variety of positions is my ring sling.

Kelly, Kevin looks so cute in his pumpkin getup.

Too friccin cute, everybody!!!

Quag, something to say to you but I fergit....hmmm anyway there ya go.

Gotta run wipe my girl's butt...aaah toilet training...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

can anyone recommend the best sling/position for me? I have lots of back pain, chiro says I shouldn't lift her at all, but that's just too hard
I would say that the sling would probably be one of the worst for the back. No matter what everyone says, it just does not feel like it distributes the weight correctly. I stopped using mine because I couldn't get either me or the babe comfy. I bought an Ergo and I love it.

Quote:

Yes, yes I do know. PM me if you ever want to commiserate.
Quag, feel free to do the same!

Quote:

Are there anyone else here trying to lose weight too? I am working on it and I lost some, but it's coming back! Ack! I'm very fluffy now and I *am* able to wiggle myself into my pre-pregnancy clothes, but it looks so weird on my body, like it's distorting my body. Anyone else have this issue?
I'm actually really mad at myself about this. I was down to pre-preg weight after about 2 months. (But I still have a good 40-50 to lose). But the last few weeks I have been eating like it is going out of style and frankly I am quite sure I've put at least 10 pounds back on! I can feel it! I am an emotional eater and I'm so upset about returning to work that I'm stuffing my emotions with food. I know I will get on track once back at work but...ugh! I should really try my work clothes on in case they don't fit!!

Sarenka - she is sooo sweet!

Kelly - CUTE, cute, cute!!!!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I need to write something down but I don't know where my penis.

Hi everybody!! Been watching, unable to post - glad to see everyone doing well!

Cori - awesome letter. Good for you for SAYING something. I always mean to, but get so tired...

Tanya I'm so glad your DH is home. Your description of his homecoming brought tears to my eyes.

Elsanne you have inspired me to add The Big Lebowski to my netflix Q. Never seen it (never seen a lot of things, and with all this free time I don't know where to start!)

Hugs to cori, Quagmire, and anyone else who's working or getting ready to go back. It's hard, hard, hard. I know it's a sore subject, but Cori and Quag are you going back FT?

Weight loss. Ugh. For some reason my bathroom scale and my closet seem to be in opposite universes - the scale says I'm losing weight but the closet disagrees - more like I'm shape-shifting or something. Maybe my wrists and ankles are skinnier or something 'cuz it's certainly not coming off my middle.

I'd be willing to DTD but I am sooooo scared of getting pg.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Weight loss: I guess the 6 muffins, 2 empanadas, 3 tamales, 1 pb & j sandwich, 3 tacos, etc etc from yesterday alone aren't going to help any.
I weighed myself and could not believe it: 184 pounds! I am usually 135-140 (well, before kids, I guess. I really want "usually" to be me again, but maybe I should just _let it go_. I am not who I was before having children.) Anyway I am suuuper active, every day I'm out there jogging or yoga or pilates or bellydancing...so as long as I have energy and feel good and don't go into the "bad place" I will just let myself eat. I do adore moving my body, in fact aim to go to a freeform dance thing very soon here. Last time Amara slept through the whole thing, loud music & all!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

p.s. Jessica you MUST SEE the big Lebowski. It is just a classic, for some reason it really tickles my funny bone and it makes me happy. That reason alone: it makes me happy!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
mamatigress I read Babywise, just to see "the other side's perspective". It's basically promoting a strict schedule and routine for baby to get them to sleep predictably. It is totally against the mothering pov in every way.
I participate in a MamaCitas group down here, all foreign mamas (and the occasional Mexican mamacita too), mostly with Mexican men. Funny! Anyway we had an event yesterday and it was fun to be around TEN BABIES all less than a year old. TEN BABIES.

Tanya, yay for nice times with your mate. Fun was had during nap time around here today as well. Nighttime I'm just exhausted, can't do much.

I have discovered that here in my new casita I can be NAKED OUTSIDE!! I am in a walled-in compound and NO ONE CAN SEE ME!! So, there I am, with my naked girlies too, hanging up laundry....yay! Amara & Sol getting a little Vitamin D action...


My DH hates my nudist habits, but that's just because we are living in a city right now. We want to move to the country next year and sheltered or not the clothes are coming off of DD and me whether DH likes it or not


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:

I need to write something down but I don't know where my penis.








:

thanks elsane and soapdiva!

yep, the sling was killing me. And running round the house with a pushchair is just not cutting it...I'm going to check out the ergo. My problem is with ordering as I don't have a visa card - I can only order stuff from the UK...blah blah I'll sort it out.

I must say I am so happy that this time I don't have to go back to work and







to all those who do.


----------



## puddleduck (Jan 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say








I can't believe how manic its been trying to look after 2 - its not the babe thats the problem, its the toddler - boy he is haard work, i guess he is getting used to having a baby brother but its hard when he just screams at me all day.
Ds2 is a very chilled baby, sleeps so much better than ds1 ever did at night, not through the night but some nights he only wakes once or twice, its nice because i kinda blamed myself for ds1 lack of sleep (he used to wake 5-6 times a night until he was 18 months) but we have done all the same things with ds2, so i guess its just a personality thing.
I joined weightwatchers yesterday in a desperate attempt to stop eating crap and loose weight, its silly, i'm doing a degree in nutrition, i am a sensible rational person, yet i cannot stop eating junk like its going out of fashion. Its my 30th birthday next may and i'd like to have lost 30lb+ by then but obviously i've got to take it slowly to keep my milk supply.
anyway as i've got some time to myself now i'm going to go back and read this thread!
hope everyone is doing well
vikki


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *puddleduck* 
Just wanted to say








I can't believe how manic its been trying to look after 2 - its not the babe thats the problem, its the toddler - boy he is haard work, i guess he is getting used to having a baby brother but its hard when he just screams at me all day.

Toddler is going to be the death of me as well. Mine doesn't yell so much, but she absolutely ignores every thing I say. It really gets to me. I try to be patient, but sometimes I just want to ... grrr.

Elsanne I WISH there was decent mexican food anywhere near here. I grew up in New Mexico, and I miss the food SO MUCH. Last night I made some green chile/cheese enchiladas that were really really yummy, but I don't have the time to do it very often. I used real NM chiles, too









Anyway, here's a recent picture of Ethan. If you flip through the album our pumpkin carving last night is in there too.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

dd1 is nearly 9 so neither toddler behaviour nor teenage behaviour should apply, but.....







:


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I need to write something down but I don't know where my penis.

Hi everybody!! Been watching, unable to post - glad to see everyone doing well!

Cori - awesome letter. Good for you for SAYING something. I always mean to, but get so tired...

Tanya I'm so glad your DH is home. Your description of his homecoming brought tears to my eyes.

Elsanne you have inspired me to add The Big Lebowski to my netflix Q. Never seen it (never seen a lot of things, and with all this free time I don't know where to start!)

Hugs to cori, Quagmire, and anyone else who's working or getting ready to go back. It's hard, hard, hard. I know it's a sore subject, but Cori and Quag are you going back FT?

Weight loss. Ugh. For some reason my bathroom scale and my closet seem to be in opposite universes - the scale says I'm losing weight but the closet disagrees - more like I'm shape-shifting or something. Maybe my wrists and ankles are skinnier or something 'cuz it's certainly not coming off my middle.

I'd be willing to DTD but I am sooooo scared of getting pg.

After much discussion about Big Lebowski, we watched it last night. He he!

"







it dude. Let's go bowling."

Do you like sex Jeffrey?

Sex?

Yes, sex, coitus, the act of making love.

...

He's good Jeffrey, and thorough.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

need to write something down but I don't know where my penis.
I seriously just spit out my water!

Quote:

Hugs to cori, Quagmire, and anyone else who's working or getting ready to go back. It's hard, hard, hard. I know it's a sore subject, but Cori and Quag are you going back FT?
Close...32 hours so I'll have Fridays off. Not sure how long I'll be able to afford it (I'm the breadwinner so losing 20% of income is a big deal) but we'll try as long as possible. The agreement with work is 6 months and then we'll re-evaluate. I'm not confident they'll let me continue but we'll see...

Quote:

dd1 is nearly 9 so neither toddler behaviour nor teenage behaviour should apply, but.....








: except mine is nearly 7.

Quote:

I joined weightwatchers yesterday in a desperate attempt to stop eating crap and loose weight, its silly, i'm doing a degree in nutrition, i am a sensible rational person, yet i cannot stop eating junk like its going out of fashion.
I mentioned my eating to dh and in addition to the emotional stuff, he reminded me that I was always famished last time I nursed too. So maybe it just affects some people that way?


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello to all! It's so hard to believe that on Tuesday it will be a year to the day that we found out I was PG after doing the IUI. Everytime I look at Andrew I just can't believe he is here to stay!!!!

I'm really enjoying not working, but starting to wonder how much debt we are going to go into before I go back to work....eventually. I'm struggling like a lot of people with being torn between working and staying home with my DS. I keep telling myself that everything will work its way out. It doesn't matter what's in my checking account or how much credit card debt I have as long as I am raising a happy healthy son. Ugghh. The funny thing is that I wasn't making much to begin with and if I had to go back to work and pay full-time daycare rates, I would only be bringing home about 200.00 a week. Is it really worth it? This is the one area of our life that I have a hard time talking to DH about. He wants to be a saver and I have never been good about it. Can anyone relate?

Andrew is doing well and already starting to watch us very intently when we are eating. I'm still planning on holding off until he is 6 months old, but I'm not sure he is going to be that patient.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

HI mamas,
just wanted to check in quick, since I don't have much time for computer these days. It's kind of odd since my mom is here I have less time to do anything......can't figure out why.







: It's very busy around here.
I still have to go back and read last 2 pages of posts I've missed since Wednesday.

Hope everyone is doing great, and having lovely weekend.

Pavlina


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Well, I'm not planning to go back to work anytime soon, and we have NO income because DH is a student.







We're living off of savings, family loans, and student loans--and yes, we're in debt way past our ears, since DH is a medical student. But it's just worth it to us. We live frugally anyway, so we'll just have to continue to live frugally for a long time. I do intend to find some sort of work within the year, and I also intend to have a career of some sort (I was supposed to go to med school also but I've decided I'm not that insane







)

I'm struggling with weight, too, but in a different way--I don't weigh enough







To some people that sounds great, but it's actually a real struggle to stay healthy. I lost all my preg weight (26 lbs) within a week, and then went down another 5 pounds that I couldn't afford to lose, since I started the preg with an "underweight" BMI (although really at probably my ideal weight). Believe me, it's no picnic this way either, because I just end up getting sick and not feeling good. I decided I can't start back running until I'm up to my pre-preg weight again, so I'm working on it.

Here are some pics of my babywearing babydaddy







from today:

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...apssiggie2.jpg
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...rapssiggie.jpg

I've never seen The Big Lebowski but I know my brother likes it. hmm...

Oh! DS started trying to reach and grab in the past two days. Very cool. He also "pets" his stuffed giraffe--I think he likes the way it feels. He's still incredibly uncoordinated with the reaching, but I noticed a difference even overnight from yesterday to today. It's amazing how quickly they grow up!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Mama Tigress
I have weight issues to with being underweight and your right alot of people think it's a good thing. I could fit my prepregnancy clothes at about 3 weeks pp. But that's not why I'm posting. Me and DD have discoved a back cross carry with our wrap and as a result DD has discovered my hair







, it's so cute she thinks it's fasinating. She picks up chunks with her fingers then stares at it in amazement before she shoves it in her mouth laughing








. I must say it was nerve racking figuring out how to toss her over my shoulder in her wrap, she sits just fine but she's so small, it doesn't take much for her to slip through the cracks.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Wow, this thread is moving!









Cori,









nak

we introduced ds to a bunch more family this weekend at a family funeral. dh's step-uncle died in an accident (he slipped on a ladder going up to the loft in his cabin.) he was only 46 and was really close with his siblings, so it's been a tough week for the family, but they appreciated meeting ds. a few people mentioned how it's healing to have babies at funerals to emphasize the circle of life.

on a much lesser scale of sadness, our freezer broke. i'm so glad i didn't have any expressed breastmilk in there, but the loss of the homemade bread is almost as tough to take.

i love all the photos. i've been clicking through them all. such gorgeous babes and families! i uploaded a bunch today:

edible cheeks

me and ds with the $5 wrap

ds laughing at dh

me and ds in sunset silhouette

elbow dimples

not too sure about the camera

discovering toys!

eta: re: pp weight ... i'm back at the pre-pg number now, but nothing is in the same place and my clothes don't fit right anymore! it's coming, though. i'm taking a hard-core mom and baby exercise class that kicks my butt regularly! the dvd is good, too:

https://www.fitmommagazine.com/xcart...id=16133&cat=0


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Wow, this thread is moving!









Cori,









nak

we introduced ds to a bunch more family this weekend at a family funeral. dh's step-uncle died in an accident (he slipped on a ladder going up to the loft in his cabin.) he was only 46 and was really close with his siblings, so it's been a tough week for the family, but they appreciated meeting ds. a few people mentioned how it's healing to have babies at funerals to emphasize the circle of life.

on a much lesser scale of sadness, our freezer broke. i'm so glad i didn't have any expressed breastmilk in there, but the loss of the homemade bread is almost as tough to take.

i love all the photos. i've been clicking through them all. such gorgeous babes and families! i uploaded a bunch today:

edible cheeks

me and ds with the $5 wrap

ds laughing at dh

me and ds in sunset silhouette

elbow dimples

not too sure about the camera

discovering toys!


Gorgeous photos!! Gorgeous baby and his parents too


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I am finally starting to lose some more weight. It's been very slow at the biginning but it's speeding up because I am on SC diet. Having no sugar in my diet for past 4 weeks definetly helped. I am finally moving along and I know I will be loosing weight for a long time now







because I intent to stay on this diet for very long time.
Now I need to incorporate some sort of excercize as well.







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

Quote:

I need to write something down but I don't know where my penis.








:

Sadly, I did not totally get this until your post. I thought there was something funny about it, but I just glazed right over it. Reminds me of SNL Jeopardy parody with Sean Connery saying "The Penis Mightier"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Tanya I'm so glad your DH is home. Your description of his homecoming brought tears to my eyes.

It was so cool in the airport, because that little boy carrying his neon sign for his Daddy made so many people smile. Sharing a little happiness was an unexpected pleasure.

Back to catch up on the rest of the thread. It just might catch the unpops thread at this rate!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Jessica, Maria, Mama Tigress, Kelly... cute babies (and toddlers!) Maria, I love your silhouette pictures... wherever you are in the outdoor ones is beautiful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I need to write something down but I don't know where my penis.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Hugs to cori, Quagmire, and anyone else who's working or getting ready to go back. It's hard, hard, hard. I know it's a sore subject, but Cori and Quag are you going back FT?

I'm going back 4 days a week: 3 in the office, 1 at home. I was having stomach aches for weeks leading up to the time when I finally sucked it up and called my VP to ask for a schedule change. Fortunately it was no big deal at all - he was happy to accomodate me and said "just please, come back" a few times







Unfortunately there are folks outside our immediate family of four who depend on us, so I wouldn't be able to take more of a paycut than that. But that extra time goes a long way toward balancing my work life, especially with the one day at home.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Toddler is going to be the death of me as well. Mine doesn't yell so much, but she absolutely ignores every thing I say. It really gets to me. I try to be patient, but sometimes I just want to ... grrr.

Mine yells *AND* ignores me







When I tell her please don't hit the cat for the 45th time of the day (after redirecting, instructions of gentle hands on the kitty, many many lessons in Understanding the Body Language of Felines, etc.) she says "NO!" very loudly and then hits the cat again







: She has also picked up on the fact that she can get away with more when I'm trapped under a nursing baby. All very frustrating.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Oh! DS started trying to reach and grab in the past two days. Very cool. He also "pets" his stuffed giraffe--I think he likes the way it feels. He's still incredibly uncoordinated with the reaching, but I noticed a difference even overnight from yesterday to today. It's amazing how quickly they grow up!

Totally noticing over the past couple of days that DD is very purposefully grabbing toys and studying them







Sometimes though she grabs something and then her hand drifts off to the side and the toy falls out of her field of vision so she loses track of it! Heh. I forgot about the object permanence thing. Playing peek-a-boo with her is hilarious! She really doesn't know where I've gotten off to


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, and re: the weight discussion... my body definitely did some sort of fat reorg when I wasn't looking







: I have not too too many pounds left to lose but my butt feels huge and there is a lot of pooch going on in the belly area. Sucks.
Between my nosy infant and the pale flab around my midsection I am totally covering up to nurse, which is not what I want to be doing!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Maria - such gorgeous photos ( of course the subjects are gorgeous too)!

Tigress - great photos of Dad and your cute babe! I don't think I could ever get my dh to wear a wrap! Awesome!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Unfortunately there are folks outside our immediate family of four who depend on us, so I wouldn't be able to take more of a paycut than that.

Miss Q, you give so much. I know you're also donating breastmilk







Don't think these things go unnoticed.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 

I'm struggling like a lot of people with being torn between working and staying home with my DS. I keep telling myself that everything will work its way out. It doesn't matter what's in my checking account or how much credit card debt I have as long as I am raising a happy healthy son. Ugghh. The funny thing is that I wasn't making much to begin with and if I had to go back to work and pay full-time daycare rates, I would only be bringing home about 200.00 a week. Is it really worth it? This is the one area of our life that I have a hard time talking to DH about. He wants to be a saver and I have never been good about it. Can anyone relate?

This would be my case if I worked. Add in the additional stress, and the $200/week just wasn't worth it to me. Sure, that income would be nice, but we just make it work. We have cc debt that has been around since before we had our first. Sad, yes, but there is not a lot of room to pay off extra right now. We have downsized vehicles, reevaluated what is a necessity, and we are constantly looking at things with a new perspective. That's how we make it work. At one time the satellite was important to us, so we kept that bill. Later, we reevaluated and got rid of it. Know what? We haven't missed it. We will be in excellent shape when we get rid of our debt, and anticipate getting there within two years (except one car payment and mortgage).

Read The Complete Tightwad Gazette. Some things in there are outlandish, others great ideas, but overall I came away with a whole new way of looking at our finances. You are right that money does not matter in the end. It just doesn't. We had so much fun today doing something free. The free airplane museum at the airport followed by watching planes take off and land at the end of the runway for 20 minutes. My ds is still talking about it and it only cost a bit of gas.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
HI mamas,
just wanted to check in quick, since I don't have much time for computer these days. It's kind of odd since my mom is here I have less time to do anything......can't figure out why.

Same thing happened here when my mom was here to help after the baby was born.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Here are some pics of my babywearing babydaddy







from today:

babywearing babydaddy....love it!









So many pretty babies, not enough time to say how beautiful they are individually. I will try to get some from the camera to MDC tomorrow.

My baby did a beautiful thing today. She just made my heart melt. I laid down on the bed to nurse her a bit before we left the house. Dh and I were talking and I look down to see that she let go to smile at me. She kept latching, unlatching and then smiling. I got my first booby smile!

I have also learned that my baby is a glutton for punishment. She is just getting over the cold that the other dc had, and everytime I suck the snot out of her nose she smiles with delight. Weird. Every other child I've had has screamed at the onslaught of the dreaded nasal aspirator.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Maria - such gorgeous photos ( of course the subjects are gorgeous too)!









:
I LOVE the silhouette one. Wow.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

there are folks outside our immediate family of four who depend on us, so I wouldn't be able to take more of a paycut than that.
Same here, with no end in sight.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I have also learned that my baby is a glutton for punishment. She is just getting over the cold that the other dc had, and everytime I suck the snot out of her nose she smiles with delight. Weird. Every other child I've had has screamed at the onslaught of the dreaded nasal aspirator.

I pick everyting on my DD and she's a very good sport, but that's the one thing she absolutely cannot stand - she turns her head very quick if I try to do anything with her nose, including wipe it with my finger. I ended up poking her up the nose a few times because she was so wiggly. But I did suck many large wet boogers out of there. Very satisfying














:

Thanks Jessica for your kind words
















Cori


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I forgot to tell you all one more thing....dd fell off the bed







She was laying face down on the floor. She didn't cry after we picked her up. And wasn't hysterical, just crying "someone come get me". We have the bed on the floor, no frame, so the fall wasn't very high. She's just suddenly a wiggle worm and so much earlier than the other two. Pillows will surround her until she crawls, I guess.

ETA: Speaking of "elbow dimples"...I noticed my dd grew these the other day


----------



## naturallia (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I'm actually really mad at myself about this. I was down to pre-preg weight after about 2 months. (But I still have a good 40-50 to lose). But the last few weeks I have been eating like it is going out of style and frankly I am quite sure I've put at least 10 pounds back on! I can feel it! I am an emotional eater and I'm so upset about returning to work that I'm stuffing my emotions with food. I know I will get on track once back at work but...ugh! I should really try my work clothes on in case they don't fit!!

Awww, I'm in the same boat, it's coming back but I don't know where it's coming from. As far as I can tell, I haven't changed my eating habits. Hmm, maybe that's my problem right there! I need to change my eating habits....


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Oh, and re: the weight discussion... my body definitely did some sort of fat reorg when I wasn't looking







: I have not too too many pounds left to lose but my butt feels huge and there is a lot of pooch going on in the belly area. Sucks.
Between my nosy infant and the pale flab around my midsection I am totally covering up to nurse, which is not what I want to be doing!

I am down below my pp weight, and my pants sorta fit. But I agree with whomever said that it's all redistributed. It's strange, I always sorta had some extra around the middle, but now I look seriously out of proportion. But, I weigh like 10 lbs less and I dropped a pant size. Go figure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
This would be my case if I worked. Add in the additional stress, and the $200/week just wasn't worth it to me. Sure, that income would be nice, but we just make it work. We have cc debt that has been around since before we had our first. Sad, yes, but there is not a lot of room to pay off extra right now. We have downsized vehicles, reevaluated what is a necessity, and we are constantly looking at things with a new perspective. That's how we make it work. At one time the satellite was important to us, so we kept that bill. Later, we reevaluated and got rid of it. Know what? We haven't missed it. We will be in excellent shape when we get rid of our debt, and anticipate getting there within two years (except one car payment and mortgage).

Read The Complete Tightwad Gazette. Some things in there are outlandish, others great ideas, but overall I came away with a whole new way of looking at our finances. You are right that money does not matter in the end. It just doesn't. We had so much fun today doing something free. The free airplane museum at the airport followed by watching planes take off and land at the end of the runway for 20 minutes. My ds is still talking about it and it only cost a bit of gas.

Same thing happened here when my mom was here to help after the baby was born.

babywearing babydaddy....love it!









So many pretty babies, not enough time to say how beautiful they are individually. I will try to get some from the camera to MDC tomorrow.

My baby did a beautiful thing today. She just made my heart melt. I laid down on the bed to nurse her a bit before we left the house. Dh and I were talking and I look down to see that she let go to smile at me. She kept latching, unlatching and then smiling. I got my first booby smile!

I have also learned that my baby is a glutton for punishment. She is just getting over the cold that the other dc had, and everytime I suck the snot out of her nose she smiles with delight. Weird. Every other child I've had has screamed at the onslaught of the dreaded nasal aspirator.

Two things.

I was going to go back to work, and I didn't. Well, I sorta am, but it's about 5 hours a week, out of the house. Not exactly huge paychecks here, but my paychecks basically pay for the groceries for the two weeks. I actually, even with just that, HATE it. I should be getting more hours and more money, but I hate doing the 5-6 hours I do get in. It's gotta be done during her naps, and I have so many other things around the house to be doing.

And the other thing is that my DD has been doing that for about a month now and it's SO PRECIOUS!! However, every once in a great while, it's sorta like, okay, your adorable, now EAT already, so I can get us out of this nursing lounge already. But, it's so hard to get frustrated with her, cause it's SO CUTE!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







:
I LOVE the silhouette one. Wow.

Yeah those are awesome pictures!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I forgot to tell you all one more thing....dd fell off the bed







She was laying face down on the floor. She didn't cry after we picked her up. And wasn't hysterical, just crying "someone come get me". We have the bed on the floor, no frame, so the fall wasn't very high. She's just suddenly a wiggle worm and so much earlier than the other two. Pillows will surround her until she crawls, I guess.

ETA: Speaking of "elbow dimples"...I noticed my dd grew these the other day










Autumn rolled over in the bed for like the fourth time ever in the middle of the night. She sleeps between us, but rolled toward daddy and she SCREAMED. We both jumped about 6 feet in the air, and it took us minute to gather ourselves to realize what the heck was going on!

My friend told me that her DD fell off the bed too. I guess she put her down to a nap, and her husband went upstairs to check on her, and he came back downstairs with a perplexed look on his.

"Did you put her to sleep on the floor next to the bed?"

"No, why?"

"Cause she was asleep on the floor half under the bed."

I guess she had rolled off the bed, and just gone right back to sleep. Again, go figure.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I need to write something down but I don't know where my penis.

How sad is it that I just now got this joke?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
wherever you are in the outdoor ones is beautiful!

That's my mom's place. We're very lucky in that many of our extended family work for and/or live next to provincial parks, so we can visit family and get a taste of the outside in one go!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Between my nosy infant and the pale flab around my midsection I am totally covering up to nurse, which is not what I want to be doing!

I'm so with you.







DS simply cannot stay on, and he always pops off at the most inopportune times. On the plus side, since he tends to yank/slide off rather than unlatch properly, I now have nipples of steel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Miss Q, you give so much. I know you're also donating breastmilk







Don't think these things go unnoticed.









: And that's great that you were able to negotiate a change of schedule!








to Cori, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
babywearing babydaddy....love it!

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I have also learned that my baby is a glutton for punishment. She is just getting over the cold that the other dc had, and everytime I suck the snot out of her nose she smiles with delight. Weird.

Yeah, that is weird. DS is regularly congested (after ruling several other things out, we now suspect air pollution














 so I suction regularly, and he is not a fan. (Like Quag, though, I find it strangely satisfying.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
ETA: Speaking of "elbow dimples"...I noticed my dd grew these the other day









I love all the dimples! DH mentioned the other day while changing a diaper that in the time he was at work, DS added a new leg fold.


----------



## puddleduck (Jan 3, 2005)

anyone know a cure for cradle cap? ds2 has loads. I never did anything with ds1's and he still has it







might have something to do with us never washing his hair


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *puddleduck* 
anyone know a cure for cradle cap? ds2 has loads. I never did anything with ds1's and he still has it







might have something to do with us never washing his hair









My midwife told me to put olive oil in threre, let it soak few minutes and scrape it out with a think comb or something like that.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I just got back from the ped. Lochlan is 13#10oz and 27in long! I noticed that last week he finally grew out of his NB proraps ans he is growing out of his infant prefolds in the rise!

cradle cap: i used oil and then picked it off when we were nursing.

maria- LOVE the photos!
Sabbath: I liked your montage!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
My midwife told me to put olive oil in threre, let it soak few minutes and scrape it out with a think comb or something like that.









That's what's been recommended to me, too.
Of course, I'm just not worrying about it at all. I'm not even picking at it much because he doesn't seem to like it when I do - unlike picking toe lint which makes him laugh.

We had our 8-week WBV today (yes, at 11.5 weeks...) and Mr. E weighs in at 18lbs 7 oz and is 26" long. I asked our ped about his spitting up so much - trust me it's a lot - and he almost laughed at me. Clearly he's growing and getting enough to eat. We talked a little bit about penises (that's my thing these days ya know) and that was that.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

April we crossposted - that is one long baby you have!!

I'm trying to decide what to do about diapers - We're out of NB and small entirely, but I haven't had time to buy mediums, and he's fitting really well into his sister's M/L Very Baby AIOS, so maybe I'll skip mediums altogether and move up to larges?? Seems ridiculous with a not-quite-three month old. Hmm.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

And just for the record, it's snowing here now. Real, big puffy, wintertime snowflakes. I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And just for the record, it's snowing here now. Real, big puffy, wintertime snowflakes. I'm not sure how I feel about this.

OMG! Where do you live? I envy you a little....not the early snow, but snow in general.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jessica--snow???? I guess it happens...I'll be wearing a tank top today....








I had to don a long sleeved shirt to take dd1 to school today at 9 am.

Puddleduck I KWYM about the cradle cap continuing there years later...I think my dd1 still has it! Eeeeew grooooosss I know...but scouring her head is NOT high on her list of fun-things-she-likes-to-do. Luckily, daddy has shown himself quite adept at bathing her without drama (unlike myself) so that's his duty. He is committed to getting her head clean (which is where the drama comes in).

I don't feel good today. I have had typhoid several times and I'm feeling typhoidish...







which sounds funny...it's one of those illnesses that never quite leaves your body (okay, so living in Mexico has its drawbacks) and comes back and gits ya! Every so often.
My first preg was a nightmare: at one point, I had two strains of typhoid, AND salmonella. Yeeeaaah! Add that on top of candida and just feeling crappy all the time and having a nonsupportive mate...oh boy did that SUCK. Then I got a 7 week flu. Yeah.

Anyway I just bought myself a bottle of wine (this NEVER happens) and typhoid attacks the liver, so yay, no wine for me. We'll see how it goes in the next few days. If need be I will just strut on down to the lab and order a blood test to see where I'm at with the antibodies. The beauty of Mexican health care: anyone can go to any lab and order up whatever they'd like to know about themselves. Nice to have control over your own health care like that. Also, in true DIY fashion, anyone can strut on down to a pharmacy (and yes, you must strut







) and order up their own prescriptions. Scary, yes. But also nice to have that freedom.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I wanted to show you some photos my mom took just this morning. I have not had any new photos in a while.
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061023


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Snow?? Ack! It's awfully cold here...

Y'all have some long babies. How long were they at birth? Ezra is short or something; he was 22.5 inches at his 2-month visit. Short and fat







He was 20 inches when he was born.

LOVE the photos, Maria.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

It's also snowing here. The girls are all excited to see it.

We are all sick except dh and dd3. I hope they don't get it.

I love picking the kids noses.







: lol I love that i worked so hard to get the bugger out and then they can breathe. I hate seeing them/ hearing them having a hard time breathing.

As for weight loss, well i just joined WW. I hope it will help. I am tho at my pp weight. Just need to lose 40lbs that have accumultated before having kids.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Mine's short too! I think 23 inches last we checked at 3 mo visit. 50th percentile.

Pav, your photos are SOOO BEAUTIFUL! Your baby looks so great and so do you...your smile is like a model! Very lovely. And such sweet tender moments your mom caught on film...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

About returning to work, we were so undecided until the last minute that I went back to work to give my two weeks notice. I would've just said I wasn't coming back, but they were laying people off in two weeks, and I took the place of someone else and got severance pay. So it worked for our favor. It was hard for those two weeks. I don't know how working moms do it all. That was over five years ago, and I've never looked back. There were a couple of times we considered part-time work for me, but we just trudged through whatever financial situation we were in at the time.

About falling off the bed....we're kind of sensitive to this in our house because ds crawled off the bed while dh was changing clothes. He was nine months old and fractured his wrist. Had to wear a cast for three weeks







: He screamed, nursed, passed out and it wasn't until the next day he was having trouble crawling and would hold his hand up like a dog with a sore foot and whimper. You know I got the third degree at the pedi's office. I told my story to three or four different people.

Dh has never let go of the guilt because he was the one who was "in charge" when it happened. He kept freaking out over the baby "she doesn't look right...let's go to Children's"


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Ugh, please don't mention snow. It is cold and windy here.

Jessica - holy big babies!! What did the ped say about the tip of the PENIS being red? Nathan's was like that for a day or so and it cleared up so I never asked about it.

Lochlan is sooo tall! Wow!

Pavlina - beautiful photos!

Elsanne - typhoid? Yikes. Take care of yourself!

I thought this babe was bigger and longer than my previous - then I looked up his stats and he is shorter and weighs less than my first! Weird!

I am feeling slightly better about work. We just spent the past few hours at Nathan's future daycare provider's house. It went GREAT, she is amazing with babies and he giggled and smiled with her the entire time. The little bugger even slept an hour in a pack and play!! I can never get him to take a nap that long here on my bed. So I have a feeling things will go quite well. We're going to visit every day this week and early next week to get him comfy before I start on the 1st. Tomorrow I'll bring a bottle for him to practice with her. So, although it kills me, I now feel better and I know we will get through it. Luckily I have my wonderful first son to remind me that daycare is the not evil of all evils and he is thriving and loving and very attached to both Mom and Dad.

The babe calls...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
We talked a little bit about penises (that's my thing these days ya know) and that was that.

Did the pedi say anything about the wayward pointing?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay, I am just convinced that the whole reason Claire has not come back on to post is because we are all obnoxious about the penis thang. More specifically, I think she's angry with ME because as we all know, it's all about me (talk about taking things personally!!!). So Claire, please accept my humble apology, and don't mind me. I am kind of obnoxious but it's all in good heart.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

It snowed here last week. Kind of a freak hour long blizzard. I was soooo not prepared but now that we have a hat and mittens for Lochlan and a really nice thick bundle-me for the carseat let it SNOW let it SNOW let it SNOW!

Yeah L is quite long considering he was 19.5 inches at birth. 7.5 inches in 3 months







: ! He is totally off the charts for height, yet in the 25th percentile for weight.

elsanne, take care of yourself! I didn't know typhoid was a problem anymore.
Speaking of diseases...... we finally made the decision NOT to vaccinate. The real hold up was the dtap. Hubby wanted to do just that one and after searching online and finding out ingredients and stuff we decided not to. But I'm really starting to freak out about anyone touching him and the potential for him being around sick people this winter. How do you all- that don't vax- handle that? Can I get a bubble to put him in?







:

Glad to hear that your mind is at ease about the daycare Cori. Sounds like a nice place!

Pavlina- beautiful photos! I've been meaning to take some nursing photos but I usually take my own photos and its kind of hard to set it up when you're sidelying. My husband sucks at composition. I'll just have to instruct him I guess.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
How do you all- that don't vax- handle that?

Well, we wash hands A LOT during cold and flu season. We put the baby in the sling when in crowds. People are less apt to get into your personal space to touch your baby. Baby in an infant carrier is fair game to kisses and touching a baby's hands, which go straight in their mouth.







: When we're at church, we shake as few hands as possible in the winter months. And we wash as soon as we leave church. Last winter we washed in the bathroom adjacent to the kid's room when we picked up the kids to go home.

I keep reading more and more about vaccines, because even though I've learned enough to know I don't want to vax, I still need to keep learning to fend off the ingrained fear of the VPDs. In the event one of my kids gets a VPD that I don't know how to treat, I will run, not walk, to MDC's vaccination forum for help treating the symptoms. I will also do my part to keep our germs to ourselves and stay home until it passes. I will also EBF to give my baby the immune support she needs.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, this thread wanders all over the place









Typhoid! Scary stuff. And salmonella plus yeast... blech. You have had more than your fair share. Definitely drink some wine to kill off all that nasty bacteria!









Cori, glad to hear your visit went well! We have been spending some time every day at daycare too. Today I left the room for a bit and Rachel did great. She really likes being around the other babies, and seems very comfortable with her teachers. We have a center that we love - older DD goes there too and is in with older kiddos. They are *great*







Very GD, mostly CL surprisingly enough, though I think the level of CL depends on the child. DD is great in group settings - very empathetic kid and very able to use words rather than hands or teeth to express herself, so I find that the teachers negotiate with her a lot and never have to force, even for diapers (when she was wearing them). A lot of that positivity has been reinforced at school so it's nice that our strategies are in line. The infant room is great too - they do signs with the kids from the beginning, art projects every day (even with the little ones) and everyone gets rocked to sleep







Not too long ago I arrived to find all the crawlers in their diapers covered in paint. They were making a mural with pretty autumn colors. They were having a blast!

Anyhoo long rant, but spending time there has made me feel good about leaving Rachel in their care. With older DD I know she is psyched to get there and see her friends, but babies are definitely tougher...

Re: vaxes. We went ahead with the 2 month shots and Rachel had a knot in her thigh the size of a chick pea, and ran a temp for two days. Grrr. I am in a place where I'm afraid to vax and afraid not to vax. Understand that my mom is a nurse and pretty much every decision I've made with my kids has gone against everything she knows, and she's not afraid to tell me that. Sigh. So after the 2 month visit I really really started reading. I'm not done yet. But we are switching peds - I got a great recommendation for a ped that recommends selective vaxing and is totally comfortable with none at all - and we're forgoing any further shots until we decide. Amazing how the CDC site can make you want to avoid vaxes at all costs









Pavlina, beautiful photos!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

OK so far this post has taken me almost an hour, ande I haven't even typed anything yet! (That's what I get for trying to post during bedtime.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Jessica - holy big babies!! What did the ped say about the tip of the PENIS being red? Nathan's was like that for a day or so and it cleared up so I never asked about it.

I am feeling slightly better about work. We just spent the past few hours at Nathan's future daycare provider's house. It went GREAT, she is amazing with babies and he giggled and smiled with her the entire time. The little bugger even slept an hour in a pack and play!! I can never get him to take a nap that long here on my bed. So I have a feeling things will go quite well. We're going to visit every day this week and early next week to get him comfy before I start on the 1st. Tomorrow I'll bring a bottle for him to practice with her. So, although it kills me, I now feel better and I know we will get through it. Luckily I have my wonderful first son to remind me that daycare is the not evil of all evils and he is thriving and loving and very attached to both Mom and Dad.

Same thing with our penis - it was a non-issue after a day so I didn't think to ask.

I'm SO GLAD your visit with DCP went well. Our first DD was in someone's home daycare, and it was so perfect for her. It is so hard to leave them with someone else, but if you know that someone else will do all they can, it's better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Did the pedi say anything about the wayward pointing?

No, and again I forgot to ask







He did ask if DS has any trouble peeing, and I said, "No, he can hit you in the face from several feet away" and the ped was satisfied with that. After some reading I'm not concerned - I don't think there is any constriction.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Okay, I am just convinced that the whole reason Claire has not come back on to post is because we are all obnoxious about the penis thang. More specifically, I think she's angry with ME because as we all know, it's all about me (talk about taking things personally!!!). So Claire, please accept my humble apology, and don't mind me. I am kind of obnoxious but it's all in good heart.

Oh, I hope you are either joking or poking fun at yourself! I really don't think Claire was offended - she's got two DS and I think she can take a penis joke (or 35). I think she hasn't posted because three kids is oh-so-much-to-deal-with. And I certainly don't think you are more obnoxious than anyone else







And if your whole comment was in jest, then I'm sorry I took you seriously! You just seem so sincere.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
I'm really starting to freak out about anyone touching him and the potential for him being around sick people this winter. How do you all- that don't vax- handle that? Can I get a bubble to put him in?

Honestly, I just don't worry about it AT ALL. My DS is exposed to people all day long - he comes to work with me. Sometimes patients will call and try to cancel their appointments because they don't want to expose the baby. I truly appreciate that, and yet my answer is always the same. "As long as you promise not to lick him, please come in." I'm not kidding. If your baby is exposed to something, you've likely been exposed too, and your body will make yummy breastmilk antibodies to help out the babe. Exposure to common things helps to strengthen the immune system. Yes, your baby might get "sick" but not for long, and not seriously. And you are unlikely to be exposed to a VPD this winter anyway. Eat well, nurse your babe, and don't worry about it!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Elsanne, I forgot to mention, take care of you! I'm sorry you're not feeling well.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

Cori, glad to hear your visit went well! We have been spending some time every day at daycare too. Today I left the room for a bit and Rachel did great.
Your center sounds dreamy!!!! I told Nathan's provider today about signing - I think she might be on board.







I Love, love, love my older son's center but they don't take kids until they are 3. We no longer live in the same state as when he was a babe - otherwise Nathan would be going to his old dcp's house and I wouldn't be worried at all. I'm feeling better now though.

Quote:

How do you all- that don't vax- handle that? Can I get a bubble to put him in?
I keep looking at the CDC site and seeing that most of them aren't even in existence anymore! Also, I am signed up for a homeopathy class starting Nov 8th so I will be armed with ways to treat these diseases if need be. Breastfeeding is key as well. My first son is selectively vaxed and honestly, I just never thought about it. The more I read, the more scared I am of them. Also, my first son did have a reaction to one. Mild, compared to most, but it really freaked me out. Especially when the ped office said it was just a "coincidence" and wouldn't report it to VAERS (I had to do it) and then tried to shoot him up with the same stuff the next visit. Um, I don't think so!

Quag - my mother is a nurse so I totally, totally understand what you mean. She thinks I am a freak about most things, though now she thinks organic is the best!







I haven't told her anything about the shots. I think she is just assuming they are getting done...


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I don't feel good today. I have had typhoid several times and I'm feeling typhoidish...









That sucks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I love picking the kids noses.







: lol I love that i worked so hard to get the bugger out and then they can breathe.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
About falling off the bed....we're kind of sensitive to this in our house because ds crawled off the bed while dh was changing clothes. He was nine months old and fractured his wrist. Had to wear a cast for three weeks







: He screamed, nursed, passed out and it wasn't until the next day he was having trouble crawling and would hold his hand up like a dog with a sore foot and whimper. You know I got the third degree at the pedi's office. I told my story to three or four different people.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
I didn't know typhoid was a problem anymore.

Only in some places. I evaluated a bunch of vaxes before I moved to South America; that was one of the ones I decided to get.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
I'm really starting to freak out about anyone touching him and the potential for him being around sick people this winter. How do you all- that don't vax- handle that? Can I get a bubble to put him in?







:

We do vax, but I don't think the vaxes that you might get at this age are going to help with most winter illnesses anyway. We work on sleep, good nutrition, etc. to help with immunity and are usually handwashing fanatics. I got a little lazy with handwashing last week and now this week we all have colds.







: On the plus side, DS just got a slightly runny nose for a day or so while DH and I got it much worse. Hooray for maternal antibodies!









No snow here yet, just lots of cold, wet, miserable rain.







: If I wanted this kind of weather I would have moved to Vancouver.







:

Cori and Quag, your childcare arrangements sound great.

Pavlina, gorgeous photos!

And Sabbath, I meant to mention earlier that the song from your slideshow has been running through my head ever since I watched it!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
=

And Sabbath, I meant to mention earlier that the song from your slideshow has been running through my head ever since I watched it!

Sandy Thom is the artist. New disc out. Good stuff!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quag, I am having that wine! mmmm...

Regarding vaxes: we don't vaccinate, based on my care provider's personal experience--when she was considering vaccinating her kids, she decided not to, but then carefully considered each illness and thought, "Which of these could I not live with myself if my child got?" The only one that was affirmative was polio, which is not unheard of in Mexico. So she got the polio vax, a little later in life (her kids, I mean). That is my plan as well.

I mean, I live in MEXICO, so many would think I should tend to vax. But no, or at least very much delayed. I mean, her little immune system is PERFECT, why should I mess it up? And "they say" that while a child is breastfeeding they receive all the immunities the mother has--and I should say I've got a lot. In the Peace Corps I got every vaccination known to humankind, and some of them every three months. Had I known then what I know now I would have had a real problem with that.
for the curious: Guatemala, 93-95.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

FTR, I am feeling much bettah right now. Maybe it's that wine.









Obviously all those vaccinations didn't do much for me regarding typhoid and salmonella!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
FTR, I am feeling much bettah right now. Maybe it's that wine.

















Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh god elsane, I'm glad you're feeling better! I've had a ridiculous run of viruses and stuff for the last 2 months and I'm also considering just going and ordering a few blood tests - you can do it in Poland too - love it- I mean it's not typhoid we're talking about but I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't some salmonella a while ago! The babe has been completely untouched by it all though - miracle milk!

I'm wondering about a glass of something stronger to kill it off too, just a bit uneasy about it getting into the milk, so far she's all 'untouched'...

pavlina and maria, gorgeous gorgeous photos. I love those beaky looks when they're looking up at you and cooing...

quag and cori - glad the daycare arrangements are so good...must make such a difference knowing that they're being looked after in your spirit...

and snow I do NOT want to hear about. Just the thought and my immune system takes a nosedive...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Elsanne, yay for feeling better. I'm addicted to your blog as well, and I love the pics of your house! Esp. the kitchen. Makes me long for New Mexico. Not the same, but still.

I'm gearing up for a loooong day - it's 6:15 and DH is already gone







He has to be at a hearing at 8:00 in a town 90 minutes away. So of course the toddler was up twice, and the baby was restless, and nobody slept. I'll be in the office until 2:00, pick up the girlies at 3:15, get DD1 to ballet class at 4:30 and we'll all roll in the door, exhausted, at 5:45, desperately wishing the Dinner Fairy would come over more often. It'll all be good - Tuesdays just tend to be long.

Hope everyone else has a lovely day!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Thank you so much for the reassurance ladies! I'm just a pranoid new parent. And someone echoed my thoughts exactly- He is new and has a perfect immune system so why inject him with a bunch of viruses!?

I'm feeling tired and have some swollen glands so I'm gonna try to knock out whatever I'm getting before it happens.







:


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

We haven't decided what to do about vaxing. Ezra hasn't had any at this point. I have a background in immunology (grad school) and DH is in med school, so I guess we come at the issue from a more medical perspective. I'm just not sure; pertussis is not uncommon in this area, and there have been some kids who had pretty bad complications from it, but the DTaP is one of the ones that is more worrisome. I've been reading a lot about the issue and trying to figure out risks vs. benefits, which is difficult. Right now I'm leaning towards getting all the vaccines but delayed and spread out. I'm not sure when we'll start, though.

Oh, and also since DH spends so much time in the hospital around sick people, including kids, we'll probably be exposed to whatever is going around. So that's another factor for us to consider.

I measured DS this morning and he was 23.5 inches. So I looked and that puts him at just above the 15th percentile for height? Well, DH is short, but I thought the ped said he was in the 50th percentile for height. Obviously it doesn't matter--I love him just the way he is!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
...I don't think the vaxes that you might get at this age are going to help with most winter illnesses anyway. We work on sleep, good nutrition, etc. to help with immunity and are usually handwashing fanatics.









:
Most of the things we come down with are just plain old cold viruses. Someone else said that they read on the CDC site that most of these illnesses are uncommon now. They also say on the CDC site that because of this, you are more likely to suffer an adverse reaction to the vaccine than catch the disease itself. Since many reactions are auto-immune in nature, this was the clincher for me. Auto-immune disorders run rampant on both sides of our family. It's just too much of a risk for us to take.

I've spent a lot of time on the vaccination forum. There are some seriously educated and knowledgeable women there. They have helped me tremendously by providing me accurate info to read as I researched, interestingly, most of it from the CDC themselves!

elsanne, glad you're feeling better! It sucks to be feeling bad and not be able to take a sick day. While dh was gone and the dc started in with that cold, I just knew I was going to suffer from it, too. After all, dh had taken it out of town with him. But thankfully I was being watched out for while dh was gone.









Jessica, where in NM are you from? My mom and sister live in Albuquerque. We visit once or twice a year. We're all originally from FL, but when my stepdad died, my mom and sister moved there to be near his family for support.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tanya, my family's in Burque too! I go there usually once a year for the holidays.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

It's still a small world. I keep wanting to go during the balloon festival, but the timing never works out. I know my kids would love that. My mom's been spending her weekends helping at a wild horse ranch. I forget the name, but their purpose is preservation...that's what she calls it...the horse preserve. She's been working hard at getting healthier, and last year for her birthday she climbed Sandia Peak, and did it again this year. Of course, it's not a major mountain, but I tell you what...until I don't have a child strapped while hiking then I'm not doing it! I'll take the tram, thank you


----------



## luckymama (Oct 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
They also say on the CDC site that because of this, you are more likely to suffer an adverse reaction to the vaccine than catch the disease itself.

ooooh - do you have any idea how i can find a link to exactly this on the CDC site? if i could just show it to my dh, we could maybe stop fighting.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I have it somewhere...let me find it for ya.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Jessica, where in NM are you from? My mom and sister live in Albuquerque. We visit once or twice a year. We're all originally from FL, but when my stepdad died, my mom and sister moved there to be near his family for support.

I'm from all over NM







: We lived in soome VERY small towns, Gila,
Pie Town, T or C, Silver City. We moved to Albuquerque when I was about 7 and lived there for 6 years, then moved to Taos where we lived until I went to college. My family imploded while I was in college and my dad and brother moved back to ABQ, but now he's moving back to Gila and my bro is going to live with my mom in VA - so for the first time in forever I have no "ties" to NM - except its special place in my heart.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







It's still a small world. I keep wanting to go during the balloon festival, but the timing never works out. I know my kids would love that.

The Balloon fiesta ROCKS! Go if you can.









So today, out of nowhere, DS has a rash on his *should I say it?* willy.







I don't know what's up with that! I gave him some nekkid time earlier and it looks a little better, but I feel like a mommy failure.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Tanya, my family's in Burque too! I go there usually once a year for the holidays.

Wow, small world is right!
How'd you end up in Mexico? (if you care to share)


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

you mamas can TALK.







I'm trying to keep up.

Kellen update - he rolled over a few times yesterday, from tummy to back. It was sort of shocking how easily he toppled. He's gone once from back to front but has to work like crazy for it.

He loves the ergo and meitai on my back - falls right to sleep. Tolerates the sling but mostly facing out. He is drooling/raspberrying like crazy, makes these really loud vocalizations that sound like a baby elephant (kellephant, groan...) and has taken one very bad bite on the hand from his 2yo bro.

That's it!


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

aw, poor Kellen getting bitten by his bro. That's cool that he managed to get from his back to his front. Ezra started sort of trying but he's not nearly there. Front to back has gotten easy with practice, so now sometimes he does these hyper quick rolls--it's so funny.

Amy how do you put him in the mei tai on your back? I got DS on once, but I haven't been able to get him comfy since then. I think he had one leg sort of frogged and another sticking out (remember, he's short!). I'm saving for an Ergo; hopefully we'll be able to afford it in a few weeks.

Oh, about penis rashes: for us it usually happens if he's in a wet diaper too long, just some red on the tip (he's circ'd, not sure if it makes a difference). Since we started ECing we haven't had that prob.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh Jessica, dont feel like a failure!

Cant wait for my ergo...still cant use the sling







poor spine of mine...

daisy did a couple of rolls back to front about a week ago and then seemed to just forget about it... Im most enchanted by the giggles and will do anything to provoke them!!

also deciding re vaxing, last time we delayed and selected. I am sure its better for the individual child not to vax, but I do believe the figures that childhood diseases are coming back in the uk and this may be because of people stopping vaxing...I think theres an argument for the greater good...but Im sure that as long as breastmilk is the main source of nourishment though vaxing is useless. Ive been so ill while feeding and babe is unscathed. and as elsane pointed out - the immune system is now perfect, why mess with it?

sorry for lack of apostrophes in this post, something really weird happens when I use them that isnt worth explaining!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarenka, sometimes apostrophes don't work for me either! Dunno what it is. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the name Daisy, by the way. So simple and sweet.

Jessica, give yourself a friccin break already! You give all of US breaks, so where´s YOURS? Yes, darling daught of mine gets the occasional redness on her prettyparts and I slather it up with some kickash cream I made, go me, anyway a few hours later it's gone. NON-ISSUE.

My family did the imploding thing you talk about while I was in college, having grown up in Oregon, and they all moved to New Mex. So I have no 'ties' there except friendships (Oregon)...the short version of my life and 'how I got here' is thus:
came for a dance workshop (contact improv), met Viet ('dh').
Went back to az, where I lived (prescott), quit job, sold house, divorced husband. (this is the short version, remember)
Came back to san miguel and have been makin it ever since. I keep thinking I'll stay until economically I cannot do it any more and that keeps being longer and longer. I have my immigrant status and all that. I have my 92 toyota camry. I have a part time job from home. I have a 'wife'. I don't have any debt. From the outside, and sometimes even from the inside, life is lookin pretty good.














:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckymama* 
ooooh - do you have any idea how i can find a link to exactly this on the CDC site? if i could just show it to my dh, we could maybe stop fighting.

Here it is:

http://www.cdc.gov/niP/publications/pink/safety.pdf

This is in the first paragraph under "Decreases in Disease Risk":

Quote:

At the same time,
approximately 15,000 cases of adverse events following
vaccination are reported in the United States each year
(these include both true adverse reactions and events that
occur coincidentally after vaccination). This number exceeds
the current reported incidence of vaccine-preventable
childhood diseases.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

What is it about college and families imploding? Mine did the same thing. My stepdad died during the spring semester of my first year. He was killed by a drunk driver. My mom got severely depressed and was out of it for a couple of years. She finally came out of the fog, but not before my little sister (she was 7 when he died) got seriously screwed up mentally. Then they moved to NM to live near his parents. They've gotten better over the years, my mom more so than my sister. My brother is still in FL, and I've been a gypsy with my dh until now. Now we live near his family since mine's scattered.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:

approximately 15,000 cases of adverse events following
vaccination are *reported* in the United States each year
And I believe (though have NO cite, just a recollection) that it is estimated that less than 10% of vax reactions are actually reported.

off to ballet!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I think that's on the CDC site somewhere, too. But I don't know exactly where.

Have fun at ballet...I'm sure it's more fun than cleaning the kitchen....


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 

Amy how do you put him in the mei tai on your back? I got DS on once, but I haven't been able to get him comfy since then. I think he had one leg sort of frogged and another sticking out (remember, he's short!). I'm saving for an Ergo; hopefully we'll be able to afford it in a few weeks.


I can try to find exact links later, nak and gotta get up, but try mamatoto.org for videos about getting baby onto your back. They'll be videos with wraps, but getting him up there works the same way.

More details later.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

They sure do look cute here, but don't let them fool you!

http://www.tsmith7.photosite.com/ThreeCrazyKids/

There's a lot of pics so don't feel like you have to see them all. I use this same page to share with family who actually like browsing 20+ pics of my kids.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Amy how do you put him in the mei tai on your back? I got DS on once, but I haven't been able to get him comfy since then. I think he had one leg sort of frogged and another sticking out (remember, he's short!). I'm saving for an Ergo; hopefully we'll be able to afford it in a few weeks.

There are also some good instructions at www.babyhawk.com I haven't tried it myself yet.

Oh, this poor babe is just screaming, in a way he hasn't in sooo long. Every time he fell asleep today I had to put him in the car. It was ... lemme count... EIGHT times in the past 5 hours. Every time he has fallen asleep I have had to get him in or out of the car. He's now been screaming for over an hour, won't nurse, doesn't need a diaper, just yelling. I know he is over-exhausted and I feel so bad.







Tuesdays suck.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OH jeez, Jessica. Hang in there! Only a few more hours before you can collapse exhausted into bed!

Tanya I couldn't get the pics to come up. I'll try again.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Cute pics Tanya! Jessica major







s for you!

I have a question -

my dd is STILL eating on the hour. And, as I am sure you could have guessed, that certainly puts a damper on our social lives (ha ha ha!!!). So, how far spaced out is everyone else's feedings? And does anyone have any thoughts about mine, and how to get her more spaced out (or not)? I am sorta getting tired of feeding on the hour, and it really means that we can't get out and do much still even with her closing on on 4 months old pretty fast here.

Thoughts?


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Hugs Jessica. I hate having to get in and out of the car with DS when it really doesn't suit his sleep schedule--he hates the car!

Cute pics, Tanya! Love the matching hot pink FBs









Thanks for the links. I guess we need to practice back carries more. The one time I got it to work was awesome--he napped in there while I cooked, and I felt like I could get a lot of things done that I couldn't with him in a front carry.

Sabbath, my DS basically eats every 2 hours, except at night. It's actually weird how accurate his internal timing is--often he'll wake up hungry exactly 2 hours after he last ate. Sometimes he eats after 1.5 hours and sometimes it's 3, but the vast majority of the time it's 2. The thing is, I've read in a lot of places that different women have different milk storage capacities. So if your DD is eating very frequently, it may be due to a small storage capacity. Apparently this is not related to breast size. Also I guess some babies just need to eat more often; I know some who never ate more frequently than every 3-4 hours! As far as getting out, are you not comfortable NIP? For me the hardest part about getting out is making sure DS gets his naps, but I'll feed him just about anywhere without a problem. Hmm...I don't have much advice about spacing out feedings more, but there was just a thread on this forum about that. Maybe if you were out and she got distracted, she would forget to get hungry, and then she'd learn that she doesn't need to eat as often? That would only work if it's more habit than actual need, though. Good luck!!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

ok, i'm totally inspired to try back carries now. as soon as we recover from this cold i'm going to try it.

tanya, i







the matching diaper shots! too cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Oh, this poor babe is just screaming, in a way he hasn't in sooo long. Every time he fell asleep today I had to put him in the car. It was ... lemme count... EIGHT times in the past 5 hours. Every time he has fallen asleep I have had to get him in or out of the car. He's now been screaming for over an hour, won't nurse, doesn't need a diaper, just yelling. I know he is over-exhausted and I feel so bad.







Tuesdays suck.











i don't know if this would work with other babies, but i learned a cool trick with ds. when he's exhausted but won't go to sleep, i stroke down his forehead towards his nose. 9 times out of 10 (unverified stat







) it makes him close his eyes and often that's all he needs to go to sleep.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
my dd is STILL eating on the hour.

we're still feeding very frequently during the day, too, although he's now going for a six hour stretch most nights. (thank you!) no answers here, but i hear you! i figure this won't last forever, though.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
nak

i don't know if this would work with other babies, but i learned a cool trick with ds. when he's exhausted but won't go to sleep, i stroke down his forehead towards his nose. 9 times out of 10 (unverified stat







) it makes him close his eyes and often that's all he needs to go to sleep.

funny--DS usually falls asleep fairly quickly if I go out for a walk with him when he's tired/fussy, but sometimes he still fights it if he's really over-exhausted. I've noticed that if the sun gets in his eyes so he's forced to close them, often he'll drop right off to sleep


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

My goodness, I'm away from the computer for a few days and everyone gets chatty. I can't keep up.

I wanted to share that my sister not only got to go to Game 1 of the World Series (they are HUGE Tiger fans and my BIL is the priest at the "Pray for the Tigers" church ... it's been mentioned in several papers and news broadcasts), she also nursed her 9mo daughter while there! I thought that was a fun place to NIP!

Seth had his 4mo WBV today and he is off the charts with his weight ... I knew he was chubby, but my goodness, he's now 21 lbs 10 oz and 26 inches! He's tripled his birth weight already! No wonder I'm developing biceps of steel.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Sabbath, my DS basically eats every 2 hours, except at night. It's actually weird how accurate his internal timing is--often he'll wake up hungry exactly 2 hours after he last ate. Sometimes he eats after 1.5 hours and sometimes it's 3, but the vast majority of the time it's 2. The thing is, I've read in a lot of places that different women have different milk storage capacities. So if your DD is eating very frequently, it may be due to a small storage capacity. Apparently this is not related to breast size. Also I guess some babies just need to eat more often; I know some who never ate more frequently than every 3-4 hours! As far as getting out, are you not comfortable NIP? For me the hardest part about getting out is making sure DS gets his naps, but I'll feed him just about anywhere without a problem. Hmm...I don't have much advice about spacing out feedings more, but there was just a thread on this forum about that. Maybe if you were out and she got distracted, she would forget to get hungry, and then she'd learn that she doesn't need to eat as often? That would only work if it's more habit than actual need, though. Good luck!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
nak

ok, i'm totally inspired to try back carries now. as soon as we recover from this cold i'm going to try it.

tanya, i







the matching diaper shots! too cute!










we're still feeding very frequently during the day, too, although he's now going for a six hour stretch most nights. (thank you!) no answers here, but i hear you! i figure this won't last forever, though.

It's not that I don't like NIP. It's that I have to use a nipple shield still, and it's just sorta a process to do it. We have tried and tried to make it fast, and it's just not. I used to be able to feed her every 2-2.5 hours, and the last month or so, it's been on the hour. She doesn't feed for that long at a sitting, usually less than 10 minutes, and I have tried everything to get her to eat more in one sitting but she refuses, and often times I know that there isn't that much more in the one breast for her TO eat. So, I try switching sides, and she refuses. I know that she is getting to the hindmilk, because it's like pulling away melted pizza cheese when she unlatches and there is still milk on her lips!! It's really really thick.

Autumn also sleeps for a 6 hour stretch at night, and then is every two hours after that. She is napping 3 times a day, but occasionally drops one of the afternoon naps, or it's very short. I guess I just feel like I can't get ANYTHING done, and I should probably just get over that!









Thanks mama's!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
It's not that I don't like NIP. It's that I have to use a nipple shield still, and it's just sorta a process to do it.









That must be so hard to deal with. I've not had to use one myself, but I know many moms who have. I wonder if the sudden increase in nursing frequency is because of the shield. Sometimes, they can cause a decrease in supply.

Are you using a contact nipple shield so that her nose touches your breast? Or are you using one of the ones that are a full circle of silicone? Have you talked to an IBCLC or a LLL Leader to get info on weaning from the shield?


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







That must be so hard to deal with. I've not had to use one myself, but I know many moms who have. I wonder if the sudden increase in nursing frequency is because of the shield. Sometimes, they can cause a decrease in supply.

Are you using a contact nipple shield so that her nose touches your breast? Or are you using one of the ones that are a full circle of silicone? Have you talked to an IBCLC or a LLL Leader to get info on weaning from the shield?

I have tried to get her off of the nipple shield, but to no avail. I wondered if I was having a decrease in supply, so I made attempts to increase my supply (oatmeal always makes me EXPLODE). Even when my supply increased, she wouldn't eat anymore. I am probably going to email my LLL leader that I like and see what she says. Thank you Tanya for your reply!

Oh, I am using a contact nipple shield by the way.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Oh, I am using a contact nipple shield by the way.









They're supposed to be easier to wean from. I don't want to worry you unnecessarily about your supply. The decrease doesn't happen to everyone, and nipple shields can definitely help sustain breastfeeding for some moms.

Sudden changes in frequency can also be due to teething (some babies start teething months in advance), a cold coming on, a growth spurt, or a case of the "I love my mommy. Her milk is soooo good."


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

nak...

Sabbath, Rachel still eats very often too and I was wondering if it was the suspected reflux. Apparently smaller, more frequent meals help keep the acid at bay without making the tummy uncomfortably full. For daycare (7hrs) we'll start with five 2oz bottles and they'll have some extra in the freezer. I think most babies do three bottles but I really don't want anything wasted!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

seth has rolled over once too-from tummy to back and he looked at me like what the heck just happened? i'm hoping he takes his time as far as mastering it goes cuz seems like it will complicate co-sleeping. also, for back carries, my favorite instructions are at www.kozycarrier.com.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Daisy has been eating about once an hour for the last couple of weeks - unfortunately that goes for day and night







: so i have nothing but sympathy for you Sabbath... I keep thinking 'just a growth spurt' but it does seem to be endless and the tiredness is making me feel totally 'defenceless' , like where I would normally be pissed off with dh and stand up for myself, at the moment I burst into tears. This one came up when I was pregnant too - and I remember not being alone!

I also use the sun in the eyes trick...will be trying the nose stroke too, thanks!

Jessica - remember to breathe!!! Sounds exhausting...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Nathan still eats every 1.5 to 2 hours here as well. And yes, it is a pin going anywhere! I don't have to use a NS but we can only do a football hold which is not vwry convenient in most places. I need a really good chair for it and often jsut go to the car because it is easier. So, I feel ya...I do agree with quag that I think a lot of it is small meals, frequently...but when I look back at my first ds who was fed only mm in a bottle (I exclusively pumped), he still only ate every 2 hours. Maybe it is just the way our babes/milk works! Getting things done? What's that?

Quag - is your baby satisfied with only 2 oz in a bottle? Nathan is taking 4oz without even blinking and it is freaking me out. I don't even know that I can keep up with that amount with pumping...I'm really worried about it! The dcp suggested 6 oz and I was like, "Um not!!!"

Tanya - Your kids are adorable!

On a positive note, in the past 2 days we've had some decent sleeping. 3 hour stretches instead of every hour! Whew! Please, please last for a while...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Ladies, I need help with something......I am having problems with my supply it seems. About 5 days ago I started to have problems with my let down. One day my milk would not let down ALL DAY!! I was freaking out and of course that did not help either. Last night I nursed DS about 6times because the milk just would not let down and he was still hungry!







: My supply is really decresing because of that. I ALWAYS had problems on my left side - I let down best when lying down and relaxed, but now it's even on my right side!! HELP!! I am starting to worry now. What is going on? I lost bunch of weight in last 4 weeks which I am thinking could be the problem - but it was not that dramatic loss, I think it was about 7 lb. I DO eat. I don't know what's going on here....

Sebastian is sick, was puking last night, had a high fever and his tummy was huring, poor thing he was crying and crying.....
ALso he got attacked by 2 dogs yesterday!! We went for a walk and he was draging behind me when I heard this crazy barking - I turn around and two little rats (chivavas sp?) are running toworads him, barking and growling like crazy. So I run to him and picked him up and he screamed. He LOVES dog, but he was pretty freaked out. I was thinking to myself - if you gonna bite me you gonna fly 100feet away!! I HATE those little rats!! Such a vicious dogs! And people will say that our pitbull mix is dangerous! They would have bitten him if I would not have picked him up.







: I was so pissed.

Anyway, enough rambling....


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Pav, I am so sorry and here's a big hug for all you are going through. SCARY about SEbastian!! And that he's sick, oh that's just too much for our poor Pav.
Pav, about the quick weight loss and lack of milk: thyroid? I have a friend who had thyroid issues after her child was born--apparently it happens to x % of women after childbirth-- anyway just a thought, although I hope it's not that. Make sure you eat and drink a LOT, although I know you know that.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Ladies, I need help with something......I am having problems with my supply it seems. About 5 days ago I started to have problems with my let down. One day my milk would not let down ALL DAY!! I was freaking out and of course that did not help either. Last night I nursed DS about 6times because the milk just would not let down and he was still hungry!







: My supply is really decresing because of that. I ALWAYS had problems on my left side - I let down best when lying down and relaxed, but now it's even on my right side!! HELP!! I am starting to worry now. What is going on? I lost bunch of weight in last 4 weeks which I am thinking could be the problem - but it was not that dramatic loss, I think it was about 7 lb. I DO eat. I don't know what's going on here....

YOU NEED TO MAKE SURE YOU ARE NOT FREAKING OUT WHEN YOU FEED BABY. It may stop your milk from letting down. I know that's hard, but find a calm happy mindframe and go into it positively. I would recoomend breast compression, as that simulates a letdown, and often times the body will respond with a natural letdown. I would also recommend reverse pressure softening. Here is a link to a kellymom article on breast compression w/ instructions -

http://www.kellymom.com/newman/15bre...mpression.html

And here is a good article on slow or inhibited letdown problems

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/letdown.html

This is an AWESOME bit on lopsidedness. It pretty much covers all your bases here.

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/lopsided.html

I also had some luck with reverse pressure softening. Here is an article on that.

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...cotterman.html

I hope this helps! If you are stressing you may be creating a viscious cycle. If you want to discuss any further, feel free to PM me, or we can continue on the boards here! I bet Tanya would be a great source of info too.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

HUgs Pavlina - didn't your period just return? It is normal for a supply dip at that time. Looks like Sabbath gave you lots of good links. Are you seeing enough wet diapers? Maybe you are actually letting down but can't feel it anymore? And yes, make sure you are eating/drinking enough as well...I know it is hard but try to relax if you can...I hope this is just a freak thing and will pass quickly...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Sabbath for the links I am going to check them out right away.
I never and I mean never freak out when I am Bfinf, but that day my milk would not let down once, then twice and for the third time I WAS freaking out and I knew that was the reson for not letting down. It's worst when I am NIP, with all the clothing and baby latching and unlatching.....you get the message.
OK, off reading the links....


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
HUgs Pavlina - didn't your period just return? It is normal for a supply dip at that time. Looks like Sabbath gave you lots of good links. Are you seeing enough wet diapers? Maybe you are actually letting down but can't feel it anymore? And yes, make sure you are eating/drinking enough as well...I know it is hard but try to relax if you can...I hope this is just a freak thing and will pass quickly...


I thought period was the reason too. With DS1 my supply would always drop right before my period and went back up the very day I would get my period. Not this time though.
I can still feel my let down - I can tell I am not letting down because he's really mad and not swallowing anything. Again, with DS1 I never stopped feeling the let down. It was not as obvious towards the end but I could still feel it.
Thyroid problems - would not suprise me either with my mom having very hard time with hers.
OK, off to get some food and drinks and read


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
YOU NEED TO MAKE SURE YOU ARE NOT FREAKING OUT WHEN YOU FEED BABY.









:

nak
With my first baby, I found it helpful to have a visual ready for those times I was freaking out and needed to relax. Does anyone remember that lifesavers creme savers commercial with the candies floating in a river of cream (ooh la la creme...lifesavers...mmmm). Well, I'd latch ds on, relax my body, close my eyes and pretend that was my milk flowing like a river. Worked every time.









Think of something that will work for you. Labor relaxation techniques work very well for letdown. Remember, too, that for some women the letdown reflex can still happen without feeling a strong letdown. And it actually happens more than one time during a feeding (more like 10+) with varying degrees of strength. There are also some women who never feel a letdown from day one.

Pav, sorry you and Sebastian had a rough day. Dogs freak me out sometimes. We live in the country, so normal leash laws don't apply. I'm always worried about the wayward dog that comes on our property. And I think I have a fear of the pit bull next door.







I just wish that they would keep him in the fence around their acre, so I won't have to go broke putting a fence around mine.







And I'd feel that way if it wasn't a pit. The dog they used to have that died stayed inside their fence. I think it was a lab mix, but was much older than the young dog they have now. The good thing is when I give my meanest mama "Git" (Arkansas style) this dog does "Git".


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Thyroid problems - would not suprise me either with my mom having very hard time with hers.

A simple blood test will let you know. Ask for the numbers. Many docs will say you are "normal" but don't know that the normal range has been changed by the Endo's version of ACOG, AAP, etc (I forget their name). I've been hypothyroid for 9 years, and my meds often need adjusting during and after pregnancy. Hypothyroidism can definitely affect your supply. You can google thryoid lab info easily, and I have a favorite link I can share, too, should you need it.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
There are also some women who never feel a letdown from day one.

That would be me. I was reading your post, Pavlina, and my first thought was, "How does she know she isn't letting down?" Anyway, lots of







to you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
the normal range has been changed by the Endo's version of ACOG, AAP, etc (I forget their name).

It's the American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

that the normal range has been changed by the Endo's version of ACOG, AAP, etc (I forget their name).
Could you post the link of the new ranges - I'd be curious to see that


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Now, back to me. Here is the latest & greatest as far as photos go. And these ones go the distance! I love 'em.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Could you post the link of the new ranges - I'd be curious to see that

This is from the site that I use often when gathering hypothyroid info. I'm not sure where it is on the AACE site.

http://thyroid.about.com/od/getteste...ormaltsh_4.htm

Quote:

Since late 2002, however, the American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists (AACE) and other professional groups have recommended a narrower range of .3 to 3.0. This means that hyperthyroidism is suspected at TSH levels below .3, and 3.0 and above are now considered diagnostic of hypothyroidism.
If you scroll a bit further down there's a handy little chart showing the old and new normal range. My TSH can still be in the new normal range and I can start getting symptoms. I keep my TSH between 1.5-1.7 and past experience has shown that is where I feel best. It's hard convincing a doctor that I need my meds adjusted when I'm still in the "normal" range. Helllooo...I have symptoms, too!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Great info - thanks!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Quag - is your baby satisfied with only 2 oz in a bottle? Nathan is taking 4oz without even blinking and it is freaking me out. I don't even know that I can keep up with that amount with pumping...I'm really worried about it! The dcp suggested 6 oz and I was like, "Um not!!!"

Well I still haven't introduced a bottle







: Or anything else for that matter







:







: The 2 oz is a guess... she often latches on for a bit and then drops off and wants to eat again in 15 minutes. She's growing like crazy so it doesn't worry me. What does worry me is dcp wasting my milk. DD1 used to get three 4oz bottles and she'd often drink only 2oz even though she was nursing way more at home. Policy is that they throw away the milk after an hour - they treat formula and bmilk the same despite various explanations by me of the antibacterial properties of human milk







: So I figure with the extra freezer stash I've got my bases covered. I may do a couple of 3oz though. And I'll defnintely be introducing a bottle or cup SOMETIME this week so I'll have a better idea after that. I just can't seem to think of a good time. Sigh.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Gorgeous photos elsanne! Did you fiddle with them in photoshop or are you just a good photographer?








for Pavlina. Hope you can get to the root of the problem.
I wonder if it is the age that the baby is because I have gone from massive sprinkler and painful letdowns to making just enough and able to sleep at night without a bra on! (hallelujah!) L has been eating every hour or soo too, I have noticed that his feedings are short and sweet and more frequent, but we haven't had any spit up in about a week! Maybe he finally figured out how much his tummy could handle.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

I'm also not leaking as much, but I wish I could say the same for no spitup--Ezra is a major spitter, not just the "I ate too much and it comes back out" type but also the "uh oh it's an hour after I ate and here is some stinky cottage cheese for you" type







Although I think it's largely related to my diet, because some days he barely spits up and others it's constant.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Mama Tigress I bet it's NOT related to your diet. I only say that because of observing the mamas/babes around me, I think some just spit up more than others!

April







: thanks for the props on the photos, indeed they are "REAL" untouched photographs, taken with a "real" camera, that one has to focus and adjust the light and everything! Framing is the art and joy of it. It was a cloudy day (hence the light and patterns on the floor) and yeah, just a beautiful moment...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Elsanne - incredible pictures!

Tigress - we get all kinds of spitup here - diet hasn't changed much!

I think many women stop leaking around the 4th month. Tanya probably can explain this better but around this time, the supply switches from hormonal based to truly supply and demand and it regulates itself. I used to know all of this stuff in detail when #1 was little but it's been awhile!

Quag - good luck with the bottle! You are brave waiting so long! I've been having dh give Nathan a bottle of pumped milk once a week since he was around 5-6 weeks old because I was so worried about it. Hopefully your dd will take right to it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
I'm also not leaking as much, but I wish I could say the same for no spitup--Ezra is a major spitter, not just the "I hate too much and it comes back out" type but also the "uh oh it's an hour after I ate and here is some stinky cottage cheese for you" type







Although I think it's largely related to my diet, because some days he barely spits up and others it's constant.

i've been thinking the same lately. Everytime I say that DS does not spit up anymore as he used to he pukes all over himself, me and the floor....like 10 minutes ago. I do think it's diet related but also related to how the child is sensitive to that certain food we eat. My DS1 NEVER EVER spit anything. DS2 has some food sensitivities I think. And it's not showing up only as spitting up but also as a rash on his face. I was 100% grain free for over a week and he was doing so much better, until yesterday when I've had some wheat and he's been puking since and now has a pink rash on his face


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Pavlina, my DS is sensitive to wheat. If I accidently have some he has a scream-fest, poor dude. I did an elimination diet and wheat was the only thing that caused the screaming in pain. But I think caffeine (including too much chocolate) and some other things may contribute to the spitup. It doesn't bother him so I'm not changing anything else. It's already hard enough to eat a gluten-free vegan diet.

Ezra has decided to be sleepy today. Fine by me; my arthritis is acting up


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Just catching up... finally nakking hands free









Hah, stinky cottage cheese. You know I definitely think DD is allergic to dairy at this point - or at least sensitive to it - because she projectile vomits whenever I have milk or cheese. But she does still randomly spit up at times. Like this morning after I had the same breakfast I have every day she cheesed 3 times. Weird.

Cori, I am not brave, I'm stupid. I've been procrastinating big time. I'm going to have DH give it a shot tomorrow, and we'll also take a trip over to daycare to see if they can try too. Friday is a light day for them. Not where I want to spend my birthday but ah well.

Elsanne, gawgeous photos







I need a good camera... all our pics come out so dark.

Pavlina, sorry for your troubles. Maybe try a little beer? It's supposed to help with letdown, and at the very least it will relax you









Laura, holy big baby! You go girl!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Elsanne - incredible pictures!

Tigress - we get all kinds of spitup here - diet hasn't changed much!

I think many women stop leaking around the 4th month. Tanya probably can explain this better but around this time, the supply switches from hormonal based to truly supply and demand and it regulates itself. I used to know all of this stuff in detail when #1 was little but it's been awhile!

Quag - good luck with the bottle! You are brave waiting so long! I've been having dh give Nathan a bottle of pumped milk once a week since he was around 5-6 weeks old because I was so worried about it. Hopefully your dd will take right to it. Let us know how it goes.

It switches around the 12 week marker, but for many women it can be a little before, a little after, obviously around growth spurts its a new ball game for a few days, and some women have problems staying regulated period. And, some women, like myself and my sister for example will probably never stop leaking at least a little bit. Enough to wear nursing pads pretty much everyday. That's alright. It is what it is!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
i've been thinking the same lately. Everytime I say that DS does not spit up anymore as he used to he pukes all over himself, me and the floor....like 10 minutes ago. I do think it's diet related but also related to how the child is sensitive to that certain food we eat. My DS1 NEVER EVER spit anything. DS2 has some food sensitivities I think. And it's not showing up only as spitting up but also as a rash on his face. I was 100% grain free for over a week and he was doing so much better, until yesterday when I've had some wheat and he's been puking since and now has a pink rash on his face









I would say you have nailed it in your case! My DD has a sensitivity to dairy. I feel for ya.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Just catching up... finally nakking hands free









Hah, stinky cottage cheese. You know I definitely think DD is allergic to dairy at this point - or at least sensitive to it - because she projectile vomits whenever I have milk or cheese. But she does still randomly spit up at times. Like this morning after I had the same breakfast I have every day she cheesed 3 times. Weird.

Cori, I am not brave, I'm stupid. I've been procrastinating big time. I'm going to have DH give it a shot tomorrow, and we'll also take a trip over to daycare to see if they can try too. Friday is a light day for them. Not where I want to spend my birthday but ah well.

Elsanne, gawgeous photos







I need a good camera... all our pics come out so dark.

Pavlina, sorry for your troubles. Maybe try a little beer? It's supposed to help with letdown, and at the very least it will relax you









Laura, holy big baby! You go girl!

That's not stupid, it's hard to let that go! I just left my DD alone with my husband last night while I went to a knitting group. Longest 3 hours of my life. I cried and cried. I have never been without her, and she has never had a bottle. But, she actually went down for bed a little earlier than usual, and he didn't end up having to give her the bottle at all! Hate wasting breastmilk, but I was secretly doing a happy dance.

Elsanne, gorgeous photo's. You have a real eye for that.

I second the beer, but I drink wine. Whatever works for you, especially if it's possible that your babe has a sensitivity in his diet.

Mwah ladies!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Babies are born with an immature digestive system. The intestines are full of perforations that aren't completely sealed until they are ready for solids. That's why breastmilk is the perfect food. Colostrum coats their insides from their mouth to their butt to provide a barrier against pathogens. Food sensitivities are rare, but as others have found they are very real. For the majority of babies, they spit up, get gassy, fussy, etc simply because their digestive system is immature. Dr. Karp calls the first 3-4 months the fourth trimester.

Of course, it doesn't help that we are also overflowing with milk during this time.









Around 3-4 months, the milk supply balances and most moms are a lot less leaky. Some moms will leak the entire time and some never leak. But at 3-4 months babies' digestive systems are much better. Their stomach has grown, and they are also more efficient at drinking more milk in less time than when they were newborns.

My ds was gassy. But I didn't know about foremilk/hindmilk imbalance and he was getting both breasts at each feeding. He spit up A LOT, with a handful of projectiles in there. With my dd1, I switched to one per feeding when the milk changed from colostrum to mature milk. My dd1 had a sensitivity to cheese. I could have ice cream, milk, yogurt, but cheese would set her off. She rarely spit up. She swallowed it down. Ew. Dd2 is just as gassy and fussy, but it happens to her at the same time every day, so I think it's just her digestive system rather than a sensitivity. Dd2 got one breast per feeding from birth, and she's the least gassy of them all. She rarely spits up, but when she does it's a gusher.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Tanya! Now I understand better why I'm not leaking as much. I can make it through the night without a bra, whereas in the early days I had to stuff an infant PF up my shirt just to absorb the leaks!

DS has been fed on one side per feeding since he was born. Actually for a long time it was one side per two feedings, because I had a big over-supply. Now I switch each time. He's pretty gassy (though that's passing some, thankfully), and he still has green poo about half the time. I think he's just a green pooing baby; it's definitely not a hindmilk thing, though I thought it might be for the longest time.

Oh, and he's taking his SECOND long nap of the day. Like I said, it's a good day for him to be sleepy. We did take a walk to the town's main street and do some window-shopping (and got him a cute worm beanie baby). Other than that, I'm resting my joints today. What's everybody else up to?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I love main street shopping. I live near Hot Springs, AR, and on Bathhouse Row, across from the bathhouses, is nothing but shopping. I found a store with homemade quilts, another with the yummiest gourmet sauces and foods. There's a glassblower, but we've yet to see him. Bad timing, I guess.

If he's not overly fussy, then I wouldn't worry about the green poo either. Sometimes the things we eat can change the color of babies poo. Seems like I remember reading recently about food dyes and green breastmilk poop. My dd has the occasional green poo, too, but it usually follows a short, five minute nursing before falling asleep. Most of her poo is yellow, most of her feedings are longer, and she's not excessively gassy, so we go with it!

DD1 says "hold me" so I guess it's nap time. I'm sure I'll check in with you ladies later.

As for what we're doing today...nap, ds is playing Study Dog on the computer (the kid one...), and he's already had his 1/2 day of school. I went to the doctor to have my thyroid levels checked. I'm due, and all this talk about reminded me to go!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi guys! Looks like I've survived the week. Yes, I know it's only Thursday, but at least my work week is over. This was a tough one, too. I was supposed to have a doctor's appointment and a lunch date tomorrow, and I cancelled them both because I am STAYING HOME. Except for when I run the girls to school, go to the post office, and pick them up again. But mostly I am staying home.

Lots to catch up on, and I'm sure I'll miss something...

Pavlina, how are you? How's the supply? I, too, was thinking that it might be a change in how it feels, as opposed to an actual loss of letdown. If you're sure it's a supply problem, have you changed ANYTHING in your diet recently? When DD1 was about 5 months old I tried a greens powder drink thing my mom was all gung-ho about. I went from being able to pump 4-5 oz. to less than 1 oz. overnight. After I figured it out and stopped drinking that stuff, my supply came back. But it was SCARY to me. I hope you figure it out and things are improving!

Elsanne, beautiful pics and OMG Sol is a heartstoppingly beautiful girl. (She looks just like her mama)

Quagmire, lemme know how it goes with the bottle. I'm gearing up to introduce one as well - add me to the major procrastinators list. I just don't want to do it. Neither of my DD would take a bottle, and we tried everything and every kind. It was just so hard, I don't even want to go there. But Ethan is going to be spending Mondays at Grandma's, and I wouldn't mind being able to go out once in a while when the grandparents are willing to babysit. So it's time to drag out all the equipment...

I've got a frequent and copious spitter here, too. Enough that I asked my ped about it. But I guess that at 18+ lbs and less than three months, he's getting enough to eat.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:

Pavlina, how are you? How's the supply? I, too, was thinking that it might be a change in how it feels, as opposed to an actual loss of letdown. If you're sure it's a supply problem, have you changed ANYTHING in your diet recently? When DD1 was about 5 months old I tried a greens powder drink thing my mom was all gung-ho about. I went from being able to pump 4-5 oz. to less than 1 oz. overnight. After I figured it out and stopped drinking that stuff, my supply came back. But it was SCARY to me. I hope you figure it out and things are improving!
I am doing better, thank for asking







Supply is definetly going back up, but I am still strugelling with let down occasionally. I know it's a mental thing at this point so I am trying to think about something else then nursing while Bfing. That usually helps. About week ago I started to take a food supplement - made from herbs and some other remedies and I think that's what caused the drop of supply. I stopped taking it about 2 days ago and it's going back up.









I wanted to ask you all how ofter are your babies pooping? We went from everyday to about twice a week, which I am not that happy about because I can tell it bothers him.

Jessica ~ I am glad you made it through the week all right







Weekend is coming...
It's my DH's last day at work tomorrow!














:







As of tomorrow he is officially self-employed!









MAn this thread is unusually quiet today.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*PENIS*


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Now, back to me. Here is the latest & greatest as far as photos go. And these ones go the distance! I love 'em.


Those are great photos! Good work


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks! pav your post made me giggle.

I am using the visual of the lifesavers commercial, although I've never seen it, and it is nice! I feel it enhances the flow...

Thanks for the props on the pics.







: Jessica I wrote your comment in Sol's baby book. Heartstoppingly beautiful...sigh...
Glad your week is getting better. Phew.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Elsanne, guess what came in my mailbox today? Via Netflix...of course I can't watch it tonight, but tomorrow night we will. I expect great things.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Elsanne, guess what came in my mailbox today? Via Netflix...of course I can't watch it tonight, but tomorrow night we will. I expect great things.









:










after all that talk about I also went to netflix and put it in my queue. It's sitting on my desk waiting to be watched.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

It does take a certain mood for me, but I love that movie. It's so weird, and so off beat. And hey, you gotta love Julianne Moore.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

I wonder if Netflix employees are like "what's with all the Big Lebowski requests?







"









I only have a sec but I wanted to answer the baby poop question. Rachel generally poops every other day. On the days she goes though, it's like *seven* times. Big ones. She is literally full of sh*t







She is also super crank right before she poops - very fussy. She seems not to enjoy it very much, whereas my first DD was a serene pooper. I thought after nearly 4 months she'd get with the program already!







:

Now I have a question for everyone: what about naps? How much is your baby sleeping and how many hours are they awake? I swear Rachel doesn't stay up longer than an hour at a time. She's one pissed off infant if she does. I'm constantly surprised at how she can sleep for an hour right before bed and then go right down without a problem.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

pOOp: Everyday, several times a day. I can count on one poop about 10 minutes after we wake up in the morning, and then usually 2-3 more by bedtime. Most of them are just minor ones. Every few days he poops a mother load and when I take the diaper off theres liquid rolling around in there.

nAps: Some days none and others every few hours he'll fall asleep. No routine at all I'm sad to say. Since we put the bundle me in the carseat, he falls asleep in the car and usually stays that way for an hour or two (we bring the bucket with him in it inside, obviously) That thing is AWESOME! Keeps him all snuggly warm and sleepy.

He has been grabbing at his feet so much that we started putting him in the occasional 'sposie. I hate that he can't reach them well with his cloth butt, feels like we are developmentally limiting him. As soon as we put him on the changing table and take off his diaper his butts in the air and his feet are in his hands (that is when he doesn't automaticly reach for his junk







)


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 









It does take a certain mood for me, but I love that movie. It's so weird, and so off beat. And hey, you gotta love Julianne Moore.

Julianne moore is in this movie?? I didn't know! I do love her. 9 mos is one of my favorites.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I wonder if Netflix employees are like "what's with all the Big Lebowski requests?







"









I only have a sec but I wanted to answer the baby poop question. Rachel generally poops every other day. On the days she goes though, it's like *seven* times. Big ones. She is literally full of sh*t







She is also super crank right before she poops - very fussy. She seems not to enjoy it very much, whereas my first DD was a serene pooper. I thought after nearly 4 months she'd get with the program already!







:

Ethan is on a once-every-three-days kind of schedule. He saves it all up. He only poops once. But MAN, you had better not be in the line of fire. Also literally full of sh*t but let's get it all out at once.

Quote:

Now I have a question for everyone: what about naps? How much is your baby sleeping and how many hours are they awake? I swear Rachel doesn't stay up longer than an hour at a time. She's one pissed off infant if she does. I'm constantly surprised at how she can sleep for an hour right before bed and then go right down without a problem.
So glad to read this. E also is only up for an hour or so at a time - and if longer, WATCH OUT. I am amazed at how much he sleeps, at 12 weeks today.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
(that is when he doesn't automaticly reach for his junk







)









I am on a mission not to say the P word. I forgot to mention Ethan's little member looks much better


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

lol Ezra started trying to grab his penis today. And his feet, too, but he hasn't gotten either. He's doing a good job with the toys, though. It's very amazing to watch him use those little hands.

He poops every other day or every third day. Sometimes it's a big explosion but lately it's more like he doesn't go for a few days and then one day he goes 2 or 3 times. We're ECing so we catch them all in the potty, which means no poopy diapers!

April, what kind of diapers do you use? We use PFs with covers, and they don't seem too bulky. Then again, I leave him naked as much as possible (getting harder as it gets colder). He loves being naked. It's hilarious, he can be grumpy and the second I start pulling his sleeve off of his arm he gets a huge open-mouthed grin.

As far as naps go, he stays awake for 1-2 hours and then sleeps for a while, eats and repeats, most of the day. Sometimes if he's awake for 2 hours he'll eat and fall sleep on the boob. He always wants to eat when he wakes up, but not usually before falling asleep. Lately he's been having more periods of 1.5 to 2 hours awake, and sometimes that gets his napping confused because he'll fall asleep after being awake for 1 hr 45 minutes, and then wake up 15 or 20 minutes later because he gets hungry. Anyway, he really can't be awake over 2 hours or he's just a mess, and then he doesn't sleep well after that. Oh, and I'm also amazed at his ability to take an hour-long nap not long before bedtime and then go to bed like he's been running around all day!

Of course, tonight he doesn't want to sleep.







: He's waking up every hour or so. I have him in the wrap on my chest now to see if that will help him stay asleep. Not sure what the problem is. I did have to take some meds for my arthritis, but he started doing this before I took them (I took them when he went to sleep, thinking I'd have 4-5 hours for it to get through my system before he ate again).


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Poop: I've posted about this a ton at various places but he only goes every 8 days. The day before and day of is usually AWFUL crying all day.







However, he went today and there wasn't any crying involved!! I hope this is permanent. When he goes, it is quite the load and usually involves a lot of laundry. Oy!

He hasn't found the enis-pay yet - I forget when Aidan discovered his. It might have been in the tub when he was a couple of months old (and sitting up). He is *constantly* holding his feet. Very cute. Nathan hasn't rolled over yet (though he has in his sleep, not awake) but he can support himself sitting for a few seconds before falling over. It is weird! He is so much stronger than ds1 was at this age.

Naps: Well I think things are-a changin'....he was just like Rachel and wouldn't stay up more than an hour. But the past couple days (and this is probably because of the whole daycare thing














he has stayed up quite a bit in the morning - like 4 hours - and then taken a 1.5 hour nap. He's only gone there is the morning so I don't know what afternoons will be like. It will be interesting to see what he is like tomorrow as he'll be home all day.

I haven't seen that movie since it came out. I barely remember it. I should add it to my queue. Not that I'll see it anytime soon. I think I've had my current set of movies for at least 6 or more months. I try to go to bed when ds does (or shortly thereafter) because he wakes a lot so I don't have any movie time! If I do get some time, I usually try to catch up on all the shows I have Tivo'd!

Pavlina - I'm so glad to see your bf situation is improving!!!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Now I have a question for everyone: what about naps? How much is your baby sleeping and how many hours are they awake? I swear Rachel doesn't stay up longer than an hour at a time. She's one pissed off infant if she does. I'm constantly surprised at how she can sleep for an hour right before bed and then go right down without a problem.

Autumn wakes up at 7, usually naps at 9, then at 11, then at 1, then at 4, then nothing till bed between 7-8. Her naps are usually between 30-60 minutes. She is pretty clockwork about EVERYTHING she does.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Julianne moore is in this movie?? I didn't know! I do love her. 9 mos is one of my favorites.

Yeah, but you may think differently of her after this movie....I like her in Evolutions too. That movie is funny.....

"There is ALWAYS time for lubricant!!"

Poop? Autumn usually poops every 2-3 days, and it's not a lot. It's weird, never feels like a big load. It helps her if I face her outward against my chest, and hold onto her legs and let her butt fall down between my arms. (so it's the lowest part of her body...). It helps her work poo's out. There are also great pressure points on the lower abdomen that can help them work poo's out.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Poop: DS likes to keep us on our toes. For a while, he was going once every 5 days or so. And when he went, oh my goodness he went ... once, it made such a difference we had to adjust the carseat straps because his belly was so much smaller. Then he started pooping 1-2x/day, and now he's unpredictable. I have noticed that when he's more regular, it doesn't bother him as much. When he was saving it up, the 24 hours before the big event were not as happy as usual.

Speaking of diapering, we're talking about doing part-time EC. We were interested in the concept but thought it had to be a 100% commitment and weren't up for that. Elsanne disabused me of that notion







so I think we're going to give it a shot. This is led mainly by DS, who *hates* wet diapers. Even though we change him right away, he has started fussing before he pees in anticipation of the oncoming wetness.









Naps: Some you have babies that are awake for only an hour? Wow! DS is very much on the low end of the normal sleep range. Naps are short, and then he wants to be *awake*. His awake stretches are anywhere from 2 hours to 6 hours on a typical day, and up to 10 hours on a painful day.

Grabbing: We are nowhere near grabbing. He's gathering things in, but doesn't really have the coordination to grab. He got hold of his feet once by accident but hasn't gone anywhere near his penis.

Pavlina, so glad to hear about the improvement!









Elsanne, I couldn't see your photos.









I am losing my hair. A lot of it. Sigh.

We've volunteered for Roots of Empathy, an anti-bullying, compassion-building program for schoolchildren. DH and/or I will be taking DS into a grade 6 class about once a month so the children can learn about baby care, communication, etc. We start in a couple of weeks. I'm pretty excited about it -- it sounds like a really cool program.

ETA - I'm especially excited about this part of the program, listed under _What Students Learn_:

_As students observe the growth of the bond between infant and parent over the course of the school year, they are witnessing the most influential relationship in the life span. They learn how the baby relies on the parent to understand the world, to feel safe to explore and to learn how to regulate his emotions. The parent-infant relationship is presented as the template for all future relationships in life. Children learn the importance of warm, responsive care which is a process of reading the baby's cues to respond to the baby's needs._


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sabbath, checkin out your new senior member title and avatar!!! Go you!

Jessica you have to let me know what you think of the movie. It simply makes me laugh. I just adore it. I have a strange sense of humor but that one just does it for me. Every character is so quintessentially classically perfect.


----------



## cjcolorado (Apr 5, 2005)

Just checking in...
I have to admit I lurk this thread a lot, but never get a chance to post. Just have to now since I'm nearly on the floor laughing...Lebowski, poop, penises...the whole shebang!
The boys are doing very well. So much fun now with laughing and honest-to-goodness playing...to include grabbing their junk, too! A friend of mine told me recently that I'll understand so much more about my husband just by raising little boys. It's starting to make sense.
As for poop, they're on a once-every-three-days-monster-load, too. They both get super-cranky before they're gonna' blow, and Eli does this funny humming thing while he's eating. So, when the fussing and humming commence, we usually double-check that the dipe's cinched down good and tight and wait 'til their little eyes bug out as the load of the century gets deposited. They're on a pretty predictable routine of naps right now, too, though I suspect the early morning nap is gonna get dropped or moved later pretty soon. They usually eat one last time before bed at 9-10pm (sometimes wake to nurse at 4 or 5), wake around 6-7, and alternate eating, playing and napping all day, with about 4 total naps in there, depending on what's going on. We had a huge blizzard here today that shut down all the roads (on my "special day" for my birthday that I was supposed to go out and get my first haircut in 7 months and have lunch with a friend...oh, well). But, with all the inside-time today I got to mess around with a new Mei Tai and torture both boys by trying to wrangle them onto my body in new, contorting ways.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

These two things had me guffawing. I could visualize the battening of the diaper hatches, the bug eyes, the contorting baby wrangling. I am laughing just thinking about it.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjcolorado* 
J So, when the fussing and humming commence, we usually double-check that the dipe's cinched down good and tight and wait 'til their little eyes bug out as the load of the century gets deposited.

today I got to mess around with a new Mei Tai and torture both boys by trying to wrangle them onto my body in new, contorting ways.

And I disabused someone of something! Yay! I haven't disabused anyone of any ornery notions in a long time.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjcolorado* 
Just checking in...
I have to admit I lurk this thread a lot, but never get a chance to post. Just have to now since I'm nearly on the floor laughing...Lebowski, poop, penises...the whole shebang!
The boys are doing very well. So much fun now with laughing and honest-to-goodness playing...to include grabbing their junk, too! A friend of mine told me recently that I'll understand so much more about my husband just by raising little boys. It's starting to make sense.
As for poop, they're on a once-every-three-days-monster-load, too. They both get super-cranky before they're gonna' blow, and Eli does this funny humming thing while he's eating. So, when the fussing and humming commence, we usually double-check that the dipe's cinched down good and tight and wait 'til their little eyes bug out as the load of the century gets deposited. They're on a pretty predictable routine of naps right now, too, though I suspect the early morning nap is gonna get dropped or moved later pretty soon. They usually eat one last time before bed at 9-10pm (sometimes wake to nurse at 4 or 5), wake around 6-7, and alternate eating, playing and napping all day, with about 4 total naps in there, depending on what's going on. We had a huge blizzard here today that shut down all the roads (on my "special day" for my birthday that I was supposed to go out and get my first haircut in 7 months and have lunch with a friend...oh, well). But, with all the inside-time today I got to mess around with a new Mei Tai and torture both boys by trying to wrangle them onto my body in new, contorting ways.

awesome visual!!!

That's hilarious! Oh, and I love the pic of your kids in sig! The boys look adorable and your daughter is really pretty!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 

April, what kind of diapers do you use? We use PFs with covers, and they don't seem too bulky. Then again, I leave him naked as much as possible (getting harder as it gets colder). He loves being naked. It's hilarious, he can be grumpy and the second I start pulling his sleeve off of his arm he gets a huge open-mouthed grin.


Same with us. PF's and proraps. They aren't so much bulky, but we were still in the NB proraps and they were getting tight. Seems a bit better with the smalls although they are a little bit big. He can still get his feet in the air, but with the sposies he seriously throws his knees into his armpits and holds his feet and doesn't let go! We also do a lot of naked time (we have a portable heater that we drag out to the living room to keep him warm) Good job on the EC'ing! I have been wanting to do it but I swear my boy is an elimination ninja. I stare at him almost the entire time that he is naked and then I feel the prefold under him and at some point he has peed and I didn't even see it! And I've never been able to anticipate a poop. He is the most serene pooper. No expression change at all.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

re: poo and naps-no real schedule for either here. he's been going like 3 days b/w poos but just went twice in 10 hrs so who knows. he usually is ready for a little snooze every 3 hours or so but doesn't nap for long-maybe 30 mins...sometimes i can get a longer nap out of him late afternoon.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quag and Cindi - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!








:





















:







:







:


----------



## cjcolorado (Apr 5, 2005)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

:

(Cori, how did you know it was their birthday?)


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

:





















:




























:





















:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

(Cori, how did you know it was their birthday?)
They both nonchalantly mentioned it in recent postings!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!









So we did a bottle at daycare today and Rachel took it!!!!!









I tried to give it to her first and she wanted nothing to do with it. I had pumped it fresh at home and driven over but I guess with the drive and the 1.5 hours I spent with my toddler in her preschool class it cooled down a bit. So one of the teachers suggested warming it up and she gulped it right down from that teacher. PHEW. Such a load off my mind. She took about 3 oz with a 3 hour break from the start of her last feeding so that gives me a good idea of what to pack for her.

I am just so so relieved









Oh, and interesting side note: there are 4 new babies starting next week, and the director told me that three of them are breastfed





















DD1 was the only bf'd baby when she was in that room. And the next room. And the room after that. *sigh*

April, car rides are WAY better for us now that I put the Bundle Me in the carseat as well. I'm guessing it's not that comfortable... it's hard plastic with a really thin cover. Perhaps the additional layer plus the coziness made all the difference, but R is now sleeping on a regular basis when we drive, and if she's not sleeping at least she's not screaming. Bonus!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
They both nonchalantly mentioned it in recent postings!









:

And here I thought I belonged in the invisible posters thread


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Logan poops every day, usually several times. You can hear him all the way across the room!









Are you dressing baby up for Halloween? If so, what will the baby be? Logan is going to be a pumpkin. It's a cute, warm, comfy sleeper with a little pumpkin top hat that ties under his chin. He looks so cute in it!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjcolorado* 
A friend of mine told me recently that I'll understand so much more about my husband just by raising little boys. It's starting to make sense.









Interesting how children can make us understand our spouses.



Quagmire said:


> So we did a bottle at daycare today and Rachel took it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quag - What a relief with the bottle! You are so lucky girlfriend!! Phew!!!

Halloween - I wasn't going to dress him up in a costume per se, because my Mom bought him a really cute Halloween outfit. It is black velvet-y pants (not as tacky as that sounds!) and a really cute orange top that says Boo on it. We also got him a hat that looks like a ghost.

Then I was in Babies R Us and the costumes were 40% off and I couldn't resist this outfit of black sweats and a black sweatshirt with bones on them like a skeleton. I mean it is so flipping CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Autumn is going to be a monkey!!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

DD3 usually has a nap in the morning, lasting about 2-3hrs then a nap in the afternoon lasting 2-3hrs and then one 1hr nap around 5-6pm.I try to get her to sleep after she nurses at 8pm. It's working for now.

She slowed down on the poops. Every couple of day where before it was a few times a day. Usually once in the morning and once at night.

I'm not dressing her for halloween. I don't really know what to put her in and i don't really have the $ to buy a costume. I'm going to leave her here at home while i take the older girls out on halloween night.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

DD has set her own schedual. 5am we nurse. She sleeps till 9 am, change a wet bum, eats 30 minutes after waking. She is awake for 2 hours then takes a nap for an hour or two. She's changed and eats again 30 mintues after waking is awake for 2 more hours. This repeats till about 8:30pm when we have a poop, then a bath. Between 9:00 and 10:00pm she goes to bed and sleeps through the night.









Halloween- DD is too small for almost all the costumes we've found







(10lbs at 3 months) So I think we are getting a white hat with ears, and a white onsie, then we're going to cut out some black felt spots and make her a dalmation puppy.







We're just going to hit the relatives houses.

Oh and I her there is a birthday to celebrate, congrates.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
Halloween- DD is too small for almost all the costumes we've found







(10lbs at 3 months) So I think we are getting a white hat with ears, and a white onsie, then we're going to cut out some black felt spots and make her a dalmation puppy.







We're just going to hit the relatives houses.

That's cute! I did something similar for dd #2 on her first Halloween. I used a white sweat suit and sweat pants. I sewed a black fabric tail on the butt of the sweat pants. THen I took a soft white hat and sewed black ears and spots on it. I finished it off with one black sock and one white sock. She was the cutest little Dalmatian!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

cori, organized *and* observant ... i'm impressed! (i recently forgot what month it was.
















ds is going to be a calf for halloween, and if i'm really organized, i'll be a cow. i got a few squares of felt for ears, he already has a pair of cowprint babylegs and a white onesie that is just screaming for some fun with fabric markers.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

When dd1 was a babe, I put her in a white onsie, a headband w/bunny ears and pinned a big white fluff ball to her butt. She was a hit. Not sure if it's because she was only a month old or the costume.

It's colder where we live now, but I am going to do the same thing with a warm outfit. I have a white sweater outfit I'll pin the tail to and put the ears on her. The ears should stay put since she's older than dd1 was.

Ds is still debating between batman and a pirate. Dd1 will be a bumblebee-again. It still fits, and she doesn't remember. Is that awful? I figure I'll get my money's worth by passing it to dd2 next year.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

cori, organized *and* observant
Organized? Oh gawd NO!!! My dh will laugh if I tell him that.

I'm so unorganized that I went to the store today to get a pumpkin for a class project and I somehow made it home with the diaper bag but left my wallet in the cart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Luckily some kind soul turned it in and I got everything back. Oy.

I'm so unorganized for Halloween and didn't feel like costume shopping (or coming up with ideas) so I convinced ds1 how cool it would be to go as a karate guy. So he's wearing his karate outfit from the lessons he takes. Hee!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Ds told me he wanted to be Batman again this year. I secretly jumped for joy since we have that costume already! If he chooses pirate, all I need is an eye patch.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I love all the cute Halloween ideas! I'm not sure that we're going to dress Lochlan up since we are leaving town next week. Seems like more of a hassle than anything.

Maria, you'll be the prettiest cow with the cutest calf in all of Canada!







:

Quag







on the bundle me. He actually does this little giggle everytime I put him in the carseat. Much better than the screaming he used to do!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

No halloween here - we have a lone pumpkin lantern in our winodw but in general the atmosphere in Poland at this time is very serious and all about scrubbing relatives graves...

pooping - about every three days - she turns beetroot purple before and makes noises which I'm sure she overheard while she was being born...

naps - none - dammit! Accidental dropping off during feeds or walks that last about ten minutes...anyone else in this boat??

I got a bit worried about milk supply as she started nursing all night long and I've had a million viruses and stuff since she was born. Dr advised me to spend a while lying down and drinking a lot...I feel it's OK though. She's fine.

Quag - happy about that bottle - see it wasn't woprth worrying about it before..

elsane I can't get your photos which is really frustrating as they sound like the photos of the centuary

any bob dylan fans here? I'm listening to the new album constantly, and it makes sleep deprivation more than bearable...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

We've had a busy couple of days. Dd1 is sick again. This afternoon ds gets his warts removed. For those of you who have experience with this...do you think the EMLA cream would be effective pain relief for this? Or should we just get it overwith and have the doc do it all at once?

I just remember I used to have horrible horrible warts on my feet. So bad I could not even walk, it was so painfull. I remember my mom used to put something on it, but I did not what it was but it was FANTASTIC and it really worked. Later I asked her what it was and she told me it was the blood from her period!! I hope I am not grossing anyone out, but it's true. She'd do it once a month for a week or as long as she had her period and it really worked! NEVER came back. Just wanted to share.....


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 

Yeah, but you may think differently of her after this movie....I like her in Evolutions too. That movie is funny.....

"There is ALWAYS time for lubricant!!"











I LOVE that movie!!I think we've seen it at least 3 times!







I love the seen in the mall where once of the guys is making those funny noises into the microphon.....
It's a funny movie.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

naps - Samuel sleep best in his car seat when we are out and about. If we are hole all day he has very irregular short naps. But if we get out around the time of his nap he will stay asleep for 2-3 hours!! Last night we went to a chiro, shopping and for a dinner and he slept the whole time


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I just remember I used to have horrible horrible warts on my feet. So bad I could not even walk, it was so painfull. I remember my mom used to put something on it, but I did not what it was but it was FANTASTIC and it really worked. Later I asked her what it was and she told me it was the blood from her period!! I hope I am not grossing anyone out, but it's true. She'd do it once a month for a week or as long as she had her period and it really worked! NEVER came back. Just wanted to share.....

Wow!! It never ceases to amaze me what our bodies can do! I had my warts frozen off and it was incredibly painful....


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I just remember I used to have horrible horrible warts on my feet. So bad I could not even walk, it was so painfull. I remember my mom used to put something on it, but I did not what it was but it was FANTASTIC and it really worked. Later I asked her what it was and she told me it was the blood from her period!! I hope I am not grossing anyone out, but it's true. She'd do it once a month for a week or as long as she had her period and it really worked! NEVER came back. Just wanted to share.....

Wow, very unusual! Where did she get the idea to do that, and why did it work?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
ds is going to be a calf for halloween, and if i'm really organized, i'll be a cow. i got a few squares of felt for ears, he already has a pair of cowprint babylegs and a white onesie that is just screaming for some fun with fabric markers.









That is SO cute. I'd love to see pictures. One of my friends once dressed her DS as a cow, and she and her DH dressed as farmers. This year we have an Ariel, a black kitty cat, and a little pumpkin.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Dd1 will be a bumblebee-again. It still fits, and she doesn't remember. Is that awful?

Heck, no that's not awful. DD1 wore the same Cinderella dress two years in a row, and we have a bunny rabbit that both of them have worn, and I'm saving it for DS.

Naps really depend on the day and what we are doing. He'll generally take one very solid nap (2-3 hours) either in the morning or in the afternoon. The rest of the time he jost sort of dozes, 20-30 minutes or so off and on.

He's just starting to open and close his hands, but he hasn't started grabbing things yet. He loves to be naked but hasn't reached for his pecker yet. Or his feet.

Where's Aydensmama? I'm thinking about Mason, wondering how he's doing.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Argh grouchy morning. Sol did not sleep until like 11.30, then up instantaneously the moment she felt me stir the slightest bit, up out of a deep sleep. What IS IT??? I want/need her to sleep more.







:

I am so sorry to those who cannot see the photos...what can I do? I can try again? Click on the blog link in my sig and for sure you can see at least one, and right under there is the link to copy n paste.

Period blood for warts, that is fantastic. *mentally files away under HPV*

Sarenka, I would love to hear Bob Dylan's newest album! What is it called?

I used to sit here all cat-ate-the-canarylike as everyone complained about sleep deprivation, because Amara was waking once per night, and then the last week she has started being a heat-seeking missile from her spot on the bed, waking every time to total about 4 or 5 times per night now. UGH. I want to say "it's a growth spurt", but I have a feeling she's just figured out her buffet is RIGHT THERE all night long.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

I used to sit here all cat-ate-the-canarylike as everyone complained about sleep deprivation, because Amara was waking once per night, and then the last week she has started being a heat-seeking missile from her spot on the bed, waking every time to total about 4 or 5 times per night now. UGH. I want to say "it's a growth spurt", but I have a feeling she's just figured out her buffet is RIGHT THERE all night long.

naking...










it will pass and she'll go back to her once a night waking. you'll see. Samuel used to sleep through the night and then he went to 3-4 times anight nursing, and i was like "that's it, that's the end of it, no more sleeping through the night", but io was wrong. he did go back to sleeping at least 6 hours again.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

elsane - it's called modern times and i tell you - he's back!









i'm on week 2 of the nights you describe myself...except more like 6-7 times







:

the photos on the blog are great, gorgeous girls and the house makes me dream...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Pav--I sure hope you are right!!! Thanks for the reassurance.

Sarenka--I want me some Bob. !! Thanks for the words about my girls and mi casa.







:







:







:


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

elsanne - that kitchen makes me want to swoon







:

remind me again, have you always lived down there or are you a recent 'transplant'? I would LOVE to own a lovely little casa.....mmmmm







:

But I couldn't stand the heat down in Mexico. I got MEAN in the hot weather.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 

I got MEAN in the hot weather.









: this is the MAIN reason we moving back to WA!!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Wow, very unusual! Where did she get the idea to do that, and why did it work?


OK, I had to ask her about that.....she said her mother told her that - and her mother was told by a dermatoligist! It's been over 20 years ago and since that she has cured LOTS of warts! She said it has ALWAYS worked. She sasy the best is blood from the first day of yout period. She even gave some to her friend who had histerectomy and thus was not having period anymore - she put her pad







: in some alcohol and used that and it still worked!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Ds did great for the wart treatment. He said it tickled. He didn't cry, just kind of nervous giggling the whole time. Weird. Everyone says it stings pretty bad. I gave a dose of Hyland's Calmz for Kidz before we left and while we waited. He was determined to be brave.

Sorry. I like natural wart treatments better than what we had to do. But I'm not wishing my period back early for ANYTHING!







It came back early with dd1 and after not having it for a year with ds I was sorely disappointed. Although if I were having a cycle, I would consider it. I don't think I could tell dh. He'd probably forbid me or something.







If this does the trick, I won't "wait and see" if they go away. I did that because that's what everything I read said. Then practically overnight one itty bitty wart turned into a mosaic wart and multiplied like bunnies. Next time, it gets duct tape, TTO, period blood, whatever so that it at least doesn't breed like Bugs Bunny.

DD1 slept better last night. I still spent the night flopping bed back and forth between the two of them, but at least I didn't have to get up at 6:30 to get ds ready for school.

A friend and I have decided to have an impromptu garage sale together in two weeks. I'm purging like crazy! Ds said he wanted to earn some money from a garage sale. I said pick out what toys you want to sell and I'll give you the money from it. This is the first time he's been willing to part with anything. What he doesn't know is that he's parting with a lot more than he thinks.









Off to keep purging and pricing! Dh and Ds are off fishing, so it's just me and the dd's today. yippee!

BTW, I got my thyroid results back and it's more than a point off where I feel best. Dr increased my dose, so hopefully I'll feel normal again soon. I've been feeling like I'm on the brink of ppd, tired more than normal mom-of-three-kids tired. I've been falling asleep in the afternoons! Plus my skin is all dry again. I'm looking forward to feeling normal again.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tanya, I would like to know what "normal mom of three tired" is. I bet it's pretty friccin hard...I die with just these two! I don't know how people do it.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all, just writing to







. This group is way too active for me to keep up with! I hope everyone's doing well.

DS is doing great. He's laughing and smiling right now!







Uh oh - wet diaper.. Gotta go.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
Same with us. PF's and proraps. They aren't so much bulky, but we were still in the NB proraps and they were getting tight. Seems a bit better with the smalls although they are a little bit big.

Wow! Ezra barely fit the NB proraps when he was born. We gave up on them pretty quickly and started using small BSWW and other small covers. Now he's still in the small BSWW and some medium fleece covers. I love our fleece. Anyway, I noticed what you mean--it's definitely easier for him to bend and get to his feet when he's naked than when he's got a diaper and cover on.

Tanya, I hope the med adjustment helps you feel better! And it's great that your DS handled the wart removal so well.

sarenka, I laughed at the bit about scrubbing relatives graves (sorry, I know it's not funny or very PC of me to laugh). I love Bob Dylan but haven't heard much of the new album. I saw him in concert once and he was awesome. But not as good as Paul Simon, who he was touring with.

Ezra has been really cranky all day long, and he wasn't in the best mood yesterday either. He's sleeping now, so we'll see how long that lasts. Poor baby, we got some short happy periods but mostly he was just a crank-meister. I'm wondering if it's the prednisone I took for my arthritis; I was trying to take it as soon as he fell asleep at night so there would be as little as possible in the milk, but he hasn't been sleeping well. It's safe to take while BFing, but sometimes it can affect the babe a bit. I decided not to take any more.. I guess anotherr possibility is teething...he quieted down when i rubbed my finger along his gum, but I didn't feel much there. Or he could have just had a bad day; we're all entiteld to those!

Milestone for the past few days? Well, he is in LOVE with this stuffed octopus toy. It's hilarious to see him grab it and talk to it and just laugh at it like it's the funniest thing ever. Plus he loves to stare at our floor fan, which isn't even on--it's just sitting there. That cracks him up too. Silly boy!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

We are teething over here!! I am not kidding, he's got on tooth starting to poke out!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
We are teething over here!! I am not kidding, he's got on tooth starting to poke out!

Doh! R is drooling like crazy and chewing her fist all the time. I keep checking her gums. It seems early but it's been known to happen at 3 months...


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

I want pizza in the WORST WAY. And since R is having trouble with dairy I CANNOT SATISFY MY CRAVING.








:

Sorry, rant over. Continue the pertinent discussion


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi mamas

I have a big time talker and thumb sucker







He's doing great..spitting up here and there recently, not sure what that's about but we're doing good. Nice to "see" you guys.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
We are teething over here!! I am not kidding, he's got on tooth starting to poke out!

Thank God there is someone else out there with a teething 3 month old, I knew it happened but that that I was kinda alone right now. Teething this early SSSSSSSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKSSSS SSSS, I'm serious. I find myself feeling helpless becuase I can't help her anymore than I already am, and it's so early in life to be exposed to pain. But that's natures way and natures choice, I'm finding I have to get used to the facts of growing up. Anyways I don't know where all this came form but I might as well post it since I wrote it. Makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Continue the pertinent discussion










p
e
n
i
s


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

: sorry







:


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

teething too. drooling and fist chewing and ring around the bum and all. I agree Chrissy. It does suck.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
p
e
n
i
s














































see, this is why I like you.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
p
e
n
i
s









that's actually like a concrete poem isn't it, same shape and all...









mama tigress, glad I gave you a giggle with the scrubbing graves thing! There are precious few giggles to be had around here at the moment! People seem to get extremely stressed and competitive about it...







:

elsane -forgot to thank you for your comments on Daisy's name...that's the effect I was aiming for with the name and the child









Daisy's teething too - fist permanently jammed in her mouth and drooling liek crazy, she'll be gnawing through our bones next...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

i'm on week 2 of the nights you describe myself...except more like 6-7 times








: Sigh. Except it has been a MONTH for me. He at least has graduated to every 2 hours instead of every 45 minutes. I miss the 6 hour sleep stretch!

Teething? OH YEAH. That's what started this whole mess. He is gnawing on anything and everything since he turned 3 months. I don't see any teeth but the ped said she saw inflamation.

Quote:

Originally Posted by Miss Juice
p
e
n
i
s













































Quag - sorry to hear you still can'thave dairy!! That is the worst!!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

teething here too!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OKay, so the teething explains everything! The last few days randomly she has screamed as if in pain, for about 15 min (from an otherwise super mellow Amara babe) or more and I gave her some hyland's teething tabs and eventually she'd stop but she really SEEMS to be teething. ANd she'll be 4 months here on the 5th, so I guess it could happen?


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Wow, so many teething babes! I do wonder if it isn't really pretty common to start teething at 3 months, because I know of lots of babies who have. I'm still not sure about Ezra. He seems to be in a good mood today (right now he's sleeping in the wrap), but he is drooly and chewing on his hands like there's no tomorrow. I don't know if it's just because he's realized he can chew on his hands or whether something in his mouth is bugging him. He's been trying to put everything in his mouth, especially clothes and burp cloths that he can get hold of.

He did have bright yellow stuff in his spitup twice this morning, so I'm keeping an eye on that. I figure as long as he seems happy I shouldn't worry about it.

It's a nice day today so we're going to find a pretty fall setting to take 3-month pictures. He turned 3 months old yesterday!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
p
e
n
i
s

Totally pertinent, that is. Pertinent penises









Hey momsmyjob!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Teething: When it gets bad, might I suggest Hyland's teething tablets? Work like a charm in my house.









Dairy: Don't know what I'd do without cheese. I really feel for you, Q. I could do without milk, butter and yogurt but not without cheese. My dc are cheese lovers, too.

I don't have time for much else, but regarding the pertinent discussion:

pene, der pimmel, penis!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

I think Logan is teething too. He's drooling and chewing on his fist a lot. He's still in a good mood most of the time and doesn't seem to be in pain, so its not a big deal, just lots of drool!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

Teething: When it gets bad, might I suggest Hyland's teething tablets? Work like a charm in my house.
DITTO!!! But that's how I get him to sleep 2 hours instead of 45 minutes. I wish it would last longer!! He was *screaming* last night (while gnawing) and I gave him some and he was wonderfully calm shortly thereafter.

I'm thinking some straight-up chamomilla from my homeopathic kit might help but I don't feel comfy using it until I take my class next month. I don't really understand the dosage stuff yet.

LOL Tanya - I was just going to put "pene" for Elsanne!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

April,







Hope packing is going well! Moving is officially one of my least favourite family projects ... I can't imagine doing it with a baby!

We have a lot of drooling & chewing here, too, and I can see those bottom two teeth trying to make their way out of his gums, but I expect it will be a while before they actually poke through. As I understand it, it can be a long, slow process, and both DH and I teethed late, so we hope that DS will follow the genetic tradition.

Holy nursing marathon here! I am so glad it's the weekend so that DH is here to bring me water and food. DS has been nursing nonstop. We've averaged every 30 minutes during waking hours. This morning, after he'd slept for 6 hours, he nursed like crazy -- one side, then the other, then back to the first side, then back again ... when he finally finished and I got up to pee, I stepped on the scale in the bathroom and I had lost 4 pounds from the previous morning. We're obviously getting ready for one heck of a growth spurt.

It kind of freaks me out because while DS is a big, gloriously chubby boy, growing quickly and making lots of diapers, I've never really had signs of lots of milk. I've never once been engorged, leaked, sprayed or felt letdown, etc. So I'm always a little on edge as to whether or not there's enough there. DH keeps my neurotic self in check by pointing out the massive amounts of diaper laundry.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Holy nursing marathon here! I am so glad it's the weekend so that DH is here to bring me water and food. DS has been nursing nonstop. We've averaged every 30 minutes during waking hours. This morning, after he'd slept for 6 hours, he nursed like crazy -- one side, then the other, then back to the first side, then back again ... when he finally finished and I got up to pee, I stepped on the scale in the bathroom and I had lost 4 pounds from the previous morning. We're obviously getting ready for one heck of a growth spurt.









Nursing marathon here too! Usually DD goes to bed at 8 and wakes to nurse again sometime between 2 and 4am, then sleeps until 7 or 8. Yesterday we spent 3 hours in the afternoon with my ILs and she nursed 1/2 a dozen times. She went to bed at 8, woke 3 times to nurse between 8 and 11







: then was up a good 4 or 5 times between then and when we got up (thankfully she slept in... it was 8:30 in the new non-DST). When I picked her up I thought she was sweaty - it gets quite warm in our room - but her back was soaked with pee. Every square inch of her diaper had been utterly saturated. It was no wonder with the amt of liquids she took in!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
It kind of freaks me out because while DS is a big, gloriously chubby boy, growing quickly and making lots of diapers, I've never really had signs of lots of milk. I've never once been engorged, leaked, sprayed or felt letdown, etc. So I'm always a little on edge as to whether or not there's enough there. DH keeps my neurotic self in check by pointing out the massive amounts of diaper laundry.

Good job DH! I've been careful this time around not to let my oversupply get out of hand, so I don't leak and spray constantly like I did with DD1. Sometimes it gets me worried! If DD is nursing and pulling off repeatedly my first thought is that she's not getting milk. Then I see a white dribble at the corner of her mouth and I relax. It's too bad that we're so trained to think our bodies are failing us


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quag, I'm relieved to know it isn't just us!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
It's too bad that we're so trained to think our bodies are failing us









I don't know if that's it for me, although I certainly have some issues with trusting my body given my health history. But as far as milk-making is concerned, everyone I know nurses/nursed their babies, my mom did CLW, etc. I think it's just that I excel at worrying.







:


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Commiserating with you Quagmire about the no dairy. Me too and it's so hard. I had to with dd too. I'm doing better thsi time around, but it's still hard... and the holidays won't be easy. Oh well!!

Teething here too and can see the tooth, but we'll see how long it takes.

Is anyone getting baby kisses from their llittle ones yet? OMG IT's the best. I LOVE them!!! He'll do it on commmand if I ask him to. He's my last child, so I'm getting all the baby kisses he will tolerate giving.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

I think we are having a growth spurt here too. He's been nursing a LOT more, especially at night. He was sleeping through, from like 11 at night until 6 in the morning. For the past week, he's been waking up 3-4 times to eat! I feel like he's latched on constantly.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

writer, I could have written your post. Good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Look what I made!! My lil punk rock girl.....







:


----------



## MrsCorell (Aug 16, 2006)

Just curious if anyone has a good link to a percentile/growth website for babies? DD is 4 months old next week and tiny. She weighs 10 lbs 15 oz and is 23 in. She's daddy's little pixie, we're just wondering about the percentiles on her size.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
It kind of freaks me out because while DS is a big, gloriously chubby boy, growing quickly and making lots of diapers, I've never really had signs of lots of milk. I've never once been engorged, leaked, sprayed or felt letdown, etc. So I'm always a little on edge as to whether or not there's enough there. DH keeps my neurotic self in check by pointing out the massive amounts of diaper laundry.

As long as he's still growing, happy and making lots of diapers then your supply is fine. Not all women get engorged (it means you nursed early and often the first few days), leak or spray (you are so lucky) or feel letdown. Take another look at your "gloriously chubby boy" and try to tell yourself you don't have enough milk!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *coleslaw* 
Is anyone getting baby kisses from their llittle ones yet? OMG IT's the best. I LOVE them!!! He'll do it on commmand if I ask him to. He's my last child, so I'm getting all the baby kisses he will tolerate giving.









Oh, those are so sweet! Before long they get like my ds and don't want hugs or kisses in public anymore.

Sabbath, you are so talented! Those are so cool! You should make them and turn your very cool self into a WAHM!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My newborn is slowly fading away. Her legs are uncurled, she follows me with her eyes when I walk around the room. She's wiggling and scooting and rolling. The newborn reflexes seem to have disappeared overnight. Where has my baby gone?

This is our last baby and I cannot believe how fast the last eleven weeks have gone. I just want to cherish each minute of it. The smell of her head, the first smile behind the breast, the first roll, the coos, bubbles and gummy grins. She is just so beautiful and I can't get enough of her. I'm sad that she will be my last nursling. My last sling baby. My last co-sleeper. My last snuggler. I'll enjoy every bit of her growing up, but I'm sad to see the newborn fade into an infant so quickly.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
My newborn is slowly fading away. Her legs are uncurled, she follows me with her eyes when I walk around the room. She's wiggling and scooting and rolling. The newborn reflexes seem to have disappeared overnight. Where has my baby gone?

This is our last baby and I cannot believe how fast the last eleven weeks have gone. I just want to cherish each minute of it. The smell of her head, the first smile behind the breast, the first roll, the coos, bubbles and gummy grins. She is just so beautiful and I can't get enough of her. I'm sad that she will be my last nursling. My last sling baby. My last co-sleeper. My last snuggler. I'll enjoy every bit of her growing up, but I'm sad to see the newborn fade into an infant so quickly.

DH thinks I'm nuts because we have boxes of pictures and video tapes as well as footprints handprints(those took a long time to get right), and locks of hair. DD finally outgrew her preemie sized clothes. I know what you are talking about I mourn my newborn while rejoicing in my new infant.







:


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
writer, I could have written your post. Good to know I'm not alone.


It really is; that's why I love this thread.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Wow, Sabbath, those are awesome. How did you make them? Making things reminds me that I'm going to start knitting again. I think I can find the time to get some knitting in every day, and it's so relaxing! I think I'll start with a hat for Ezra.

Here's a pic from today:
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...s/family10.jpg

Ezra was just giggling in his sleep.









Poor baby was fussy again today. Not as bad as yesterday but not his usual happy self, except for a few brief periods. My DH's grandfather came to visit, which was nice, and Ezra did smile for him a bit (although mostly at his octopus, not at Grandpa







). I don't know what's going on, but I hope he feels better tomorrow!

Tanya, what a sweet little ode to your baby. Today I saw some pics of Ezra's first few days and I was also thinking about how much he's changed. It's just amazing. Now he's a huge big chub-a-bub. They do grow so quickly. In some ways the past 3 months have flown by, but in other ways I can barely remember life before Ezra.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
My newborn is slowly fading away. Her legs are uncurled, she follows me with her eyes when I walk around the room. She's wiggling and scooting and rolling. The newborn reflexes seem to have disappeared overnight. Where has my baby gone?

This is our last baby and I cannot believe how fast the last eleven weeks have gone. I just want to cherish each minute of it. The smell of her head, the first smile behind the breast, the first roll, the coos, bubbles and gummy grins. She is just so beautiful and I can't get enough of her. I'm sad that she will be my last nursling. My last sling baby. My last co-sleeper. My last snuggler. I'll enjoy every bit of her growing up, but I'm sad to see the newborn fade into an infant so quickly.


I could have written this post.







Logan is our fourth and last baby. I feel like his newborn period has just slipped through my fingers. I hold him and try to savor every moment of this time. I love the newborn/baby stage so much and will really mourn it when it's over.

Mama tigress, Logan giggles in his sleep too! It's so cute. Today he let out a really long fart and started cracking up. I couldn't believe how hard he was laughing at himself! We were laughing with him. I love those baby giggles.


----------



## jinkel (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi, mamas!! I've only been able to hop on MDC a few times in the last month (still trying to survive a nursing strike







: ) - - I just now had 15 minutes, so I'm trying to catch up on my reading to see how you all are doing (I'm only to page 6, so far!







). Just wanted to say I miss ya, and will post as soon as I get time! Hugs to you all, and your glorious babes!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Kelli -







Hope you get through that strike.

OK, please feel free to







me but I'm a little relieved to see all of these previously sleeping babies now waking several times. Makes me feel less inadequate!!!

Tigress - What a beautiful family photo!

Tanya - Loved your ode to babe. I could relate to it all. I can't believe how fast these 4 MONTHS have gone by. (Ds will be 4 months on Wed). It is blowing my mind.

kisses - ds holds his mouth open and touches my cheek. is that considered a kiss?

Sabbath - love those baby legs!! I want to get some for ds but I've only seen "feminine" ones. I'd buy some "boyish" ones from you if you made them!!

Maria - it sounds like your supply is fine. Good for dh for keeping you in check! I was like that in the beginning. My milk was spraying out of the other side as I nursed and I said, "I wonder if I'm making enough?" and dh is like, "Um, HELLO? Look at you!!" Oh, duh!!! LOL - lack of sleep....

Quag - how is your first day back to work going?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

mama tigress your family is beautiful.

Hi Kelli! Good to see you, but sorry things have been tough. You're thought of often in these parts.

Tanya, I also can't believe how fast this is going. I remember after my first DD was born, I felt like if my life was a movie, then someone had just pushed the fast-forward button and we were watching it in double-time. Now, though, this is just insane! Coupled with the fact that my babe is so big, I feel like I skipped having a newborn altogether. We were at a party the other day, and there was an infant there who is 2 weeks younger than Ethan, and who now weighs almost as much as he did at birth. I'm forever grateful that he's so strong and healthy, but I'm a little sad at the same time.

On the other hand, knowing we're done means I can PURGE some of this stuff!! Assuming I ever find the time.

Yeah, Quagmire, how is it going?


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

soapdiva said:


> Kelli -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh dear that didn't come out properly! Pig of a day! It was meant to be a quote from Cori - feel free to hammer me..and then I...er...hammered!!

I'm Exhausted!!! Plus dd2 just fell off the bed, sending dd1 and dh into utter hysterics - and my ergo arrived with the 'female buckle' completely unattached...







:


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

oh no, sarenka! what do the ergo people say? Will you have to ship it back? wah!

lots of fist-chewing and drooling here, too. I dunno about teething, I guess it could be that but I doubt it. All my babies get teeth at 8-9 months, but this drool/fist thing starts really early. I think they're just realy oral, and finally have the hand coordination enough to get it in there.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Oh dear that didn't come out properly! Pig of a day! It was meant to be a quote from Cori - feel free to hammer me..and then I...er...hammered!!

I'm Exhausted!!! Plus dd2 just fell off the bed, sending dd1 and dh into utter hysterics - and my ergo arrived with the 'female buckle' completely unattached...







:

Oh, Sarenka, today is not your day but for what it's worth, I laughed out loud (not something I do easily) about you hammering Cori. I guess she invited it! And then you said, "Pig of a day"!!! I'm going to use that. Hang in there...oink oink...I am sad about your ergo.
Yesterday I used my ergo for the first time on my back, and loved it! She falls asleep right away and kind of scrunches down in it but it's okay. I did the ergo on my back by myself too, inspired by Pav.

Cori I don't blame you one bit for being like , oh phew, everybody else's is waking now too. I would be.

The growth charts...hmmm...shouldn't be too hard to find. Your babe does sound like a wee one but if she's holding steady at her own curve, whatever percent it is, she's fine.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I also wanted to say, Sabbath, how cool are you???? Very neat..um...socks? Pants? Leggings? Tres-friccin-chic. Your babe is to be envied.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I also wanted to say, Sabbath, how cool are you???? Very neat..um...socks? Pants? Leggings? Tres-friccin-chic. Your babe is to be envied.









: That's pretty impressive what you made!









Growth charts - I know there are some at kellymom.com


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks for the sympathy, all, I already regret hammering you Cori









Nice to see you Kelli, I was wondering how you were...

I phoned the people in the UK who sent it to me and had an extremely frustrating time trying to explain what was wrong to make quite certain that the buckle was supposed to be attached rather than looped on some way I should have been able to figure out but couldn't thanks to my baby not sleeping at night...(did I mention that??) anyway the guy got one out and had a look and said yes, the 'female buckle' (







) should be stuck on and send he'd send me a new strap and buckle for that side rather than a whole new carrier. Great I thought, put the phone down and then thought...how on earth will I get the chest strap round the shoulder strap with the buckle attached?







: So it looks like I will just sew it on myself....that was TMI I know!

Well she's actually asleep now, but I don't think I'll be pushing her off the bed regularly to get naps...
she seems fine, thank god.

Tanya, it was beautiful what you wrote about the newborn disappearing and I was with you all the way...in fact this feeling is giving me ideas about a no.3 that is really not such a good idea...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Ladies I HAVE to show you something!! Apparently my DS1 did not forget how to nurse!!








http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061030

Hopefully he will get my supply back up!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Pav, Sol started nursing when Amara was born, started again, I mean. it is a challenge! It feels so strange to tandem nurse. I think I blogged about it a ways back.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
My newborn is slowly fading away. Her legs are uncurled, she follows me with her eyes when I walk around the room. She's wiggling and scooting and rolling. The newborn reflexes seem to have disappeared overnight. Where has my baby gone?

This is our last baby and I cannot believe how fast the last eleven weeks have gone. I just want to cherish each minute of it. The smell of her head, the first smile behind the breast, the first roll, the coos, bubbles and gummy grins. She is just so beautiful and I can't get enough of her. I'm sad that she will be my last nursling. My last sling baby. My last co-sleeper. My last snuggler. I'll enjoy every bit of her growing up, but I'm sad to see the newborn fade into an infant so quickly.









: I seriously got REALLY MISTY when I read that. Beautiful stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sabbath, you are so talented! Those are so cool! You should make them and turn your very cool self into a WAHM!

Hmmm.....I wonder if I would get into trouble with baby legs? Or with the places I get the socks from? And like I have the time







. Although.....hmmmm.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Wow, Sabbath, those are awesome. How did you make them? Making things reminds me that I'm going to start knitting again. I think I can find the time to get some knitting in every day, and it's so relaxing! I think I'll start with a hat for Ezra.


If anyone can sew, this is where I got my inspiration!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/babyhopes/tags/babylegs/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Sabbath - love those baby legs!! I want to get some for ds but I've only seen "feminine" ones. I'd buy some "boyish" ones from you if you made them!!

Hmmmm....I could be persuaded! Alas however my sewing skills are tres SUCK. Like REALLY TERRIBLE THAT'S NOT A STRAIGHT LINE SUCK. So I couldn't possibly be persuaded to have you pay for a pair. give me some preferences for color and the like and I will see if I can whip you out a pair.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I also wanted to say, Sabbath, how cool are you???? Very neat..um...socks? Pants? Leggings? Tres-friccin-chic. Your babe is to be envied.

they are BABY LEGS!!!! Check this site out....

http://www.babylegs.net/


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

maybe you guys can give me some thoughts here...

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...92#post6402892


----------



## cjcolorado (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Pav, Sol started nursing when Amara was born, started again, I mean. it is a challenge! It feels so strange to tandem nurse. I think I blogged about it a ways back.

I remember peeking at your blog entry about that and had to agree--tandem nursing, to me, on the rare occasion the boys do it, feels very, very peculiar.

On another note, Sam is starting to go places--by rolling, I presume, his modus operandus lately. I set both boys down on their play mat while I went to the kitchen to get some water, and when I came back, he was screaming his head off partly under our couch, about four feet away from where he started!!! I'm sooooooo NOT ready for them to start getting places!! My daughter never crawled--just started walking at 11 mos after sitting wherever you stuck her, then pulling up to cruise. I'm thinking I need to prepare myself for some more mobile babies...ugh.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Pavlina, a couple months after my dd1 was born, my ds asked to nurse. He was three and had weaned a few months before she was born. I put him off a couple of times and one night at bedtime he asked again. I thought he'd forgotten. At first it seemed he had. I told him all you have to do is stick your tongue out over your teeth and suck. I thought my "simple" directions wouldn't be enough for him to figure it out. He figured it out. There I laid in bed with dd1 nursing on one side, ds on the other and I just KNEW dh was going to walk in saying "what's going on?". I didn't know what to think about it. I told dh so he wouldn't think I was hiding it from him in case ds asked again. He only nursed about 4 more times after that over the course of four months.

After that first nursing, I saw the stress physically leave his body and the relief take its place. He had been wound up so tight after dd1's birth. We reconnected in a way we had not been able to since his sister was born.

I kept in the closet. It was so weird. Eventually, I told a couple of close friends, but it wasn't until he had stopped asking.

Now, dd1 has asked for milk twice, but doesn't want to really nurse when I get ready to latch her on. She's definitely forgotten how.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

Thanks for the sympathy, all, I already regret hammering you Cori

Seriously don't! I wasn't kidding - feel free to hammer me.







My kid woke up 5 times last night. Then woke up almost for good at 5am (I HATE TIME CHANGES) then got him back to sleep at 5:45. Then woke up for good at 6:30. I have no idea how I'm going to function when I return to work.

Pav - how exciting for you - cute pics!

Sabbath - my ds has to sleep in the crook of my arm so I know what you mean. Very uncomfortable and my shoulder joints are so sore from being stuck that I can't raise my arms over my head. My deepest sympathies...


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Sabbath, love the homemade babylegs! We have some non-homemade ones from a co-op, and I love them for keeping DS' socks on and legs warm, especially in the wrap or Ergo when his pant legs ride up.

Kelli,










Tanya & Cori, thanks for the extra reassurance.

Sarenka,









Pavlina, I love the tandem nursing shots!

Growth charts: kellymom (CDC and small WHO sample) and WHO


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Cori and Jessica, thanks for asking about work. My day was fine... apparently nothing got done while I was gone so I am right up to speed









Rachel was another story. She drank *NOTHING* while I was gone. Aside from 9 ounces of my breastmilk down the drain







: I am fairly worried that she went from 7am to 3:45 pm having eaten nothing. Apparently she was happy as a clam as long as no one was trying to give her a bottle. When I picked her up she was in good spirits. We sat and nursed - she did both sides and then passed out on the way home (she slept a grand total of an hour while at daycare).

So not a very positive start.

Fortunately my DCP is sympathetic to the breastmilk waste situation. I am bringing in a large container of milk and a variety of bottles and cups to try. She said she'd try 1 ounce to start and work up from there.

Rachel is a little congested so it could just be a fluke... she took the bottle fine on Friday so I haven't given up hope yet. But I am feeling fairly







:







right now. We are having a nursathon on the couch while I ply my toddler with tv and dinner. I am really hoping she doesn't totally reverse cycle... if I feed her all night and work all day I'm going to lose my mind.

Alright, enough about my issues. Sympathizing with all you sleep-deprived mamas









Just over the past week or so I've noticed no more newborn reflexes and she seems to be relaxing into a fairly mellow babe. Amazing how fast time flies.

Hi Kelli, good to see you!









Off to spend some quality time with the kiddos


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quag,







That's great that your DCP is helpful, though.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh no Quag!! Maybe it was just all the excitement of watching the other kids? I too hope for your sanity she doesn't reverse cycle. Hopefully it is just an adjustment issue. It sounds like your provider is *great*. Keep us posted!

I've been talking to the gals at work and the software I left coded and tested for another LOSER guy to get out to the users is still waiting for me. I can't believe he hasn't done a thing for 4 months...

My baby has really mellowed out too. He has pooped two times in a row now without screaming both the day before and day of!! This is so wonderful!! He is now happy almost all the time (please don't let me be jinxing myself). The dcp said he is a wonderful, mellow baby.







Phew. Talk about night and day from the early weeks....


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 

If anyone can sew, this is where I got my inspiration!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/babyhopes/tags/babylegs/

[/URL]

thanks for the link!!! I will try to make those for sure.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the support







Much appreciated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Oh no Quag!! Maybe it was just all the excitement of watching the other kids? I too hope for your sanity she doesn't reverse cycle. Hopefully it is just an adjustment issue. It sounds like your provider is *great*. Keep us posted!

I've been talking to the gals at work and the software I left coded and tested for another LOSER guy to get out to the users is still waiting for me. I can't believe he hasn't done a thing for 4 months...

My baby has really mellowed out too. He has pooped two times in a row now without screaming both the day before and day of!! This is so wonderful!! He is now happy almost all the time (please don't let me be jinxing myself). The dcp said he is a wonderful, mellow baby.







Phew. Talk about night and day from the early weeks....

I was really







at your software comment. I too work in software, specifically designing, writing the requirements, testing the code and supporting QA. The day after I left to have Rachel was the day this big change was supposed to go into QA... basically the next generation of our current prod code. It was scheduled for two months of QA, a month of parallel, and then a prod drop in mid-October. Guess what? It just went into QA yesterday









Re: the mellow baby thing. It's funny how different the first three months are. Rachel is turning out to be a pretty low-key personality. There's hope yet! DD1 is pretty high-needs so I was convinced that R would be that way too since she started off very much the same. Now her personality is really coming out and she's definitely more like her daddy. Thank GOODNESS. I







DD1 but man is she a handful!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Quagmire, I meant to post last night but I seem to need two more of me. Anyway, it sounds to me like your first day at daycare went pretty well. If DD was happy, she wasn't starving. I hear you about the BMilk waste, and I'm glad your DCP understands and is willing to do some extra work. But if DD was in good spirits when you picked her up, that's a huge







Plus she'll probably settle into the eating routine there still. I do hope for your sake she doesn't reverse cycle - my firt DD did and it was quite a trial.








(which I originally typed as :guh)


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quagmire, another :guh for you.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

I was really at your software comment. I too work in software, specifically designing, writing the requirements, testing the code and supporting QA. The day after I left to have Rachel was the day this big change was supposed to go into QA... basically the next generation of our current prod code. It was scheduled for two months of QA, a month of parallel, and then a prod drop in mid-October. Guess what? It just went into QA yesterday
LOL, at least it is job security for us???


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Quagmire, another :guh for you.









Here's a :guh from me too.

I agree with Jessica Juice that if she was happy all day, despite having eaten nothing (which is a big bummer), boy MUCH better than having screamed of hunger all day! Or screamed of whatever! Let us know how today goes.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, Quagmire, let us know how it went...

Totally out of the loop once more







- what's all this booing about??

Today was a beast of a day (







elsane) until I sewed that ergo buckle on and discovered that some minimal form of cleaning is possible with a babe!

guhs to the sleep deprived...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Well now I know but does it count since I had to ask??!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been in "geek mode" today and I did some rough calculations on our DDC stats. I've been meaning to do this for a while, but today I finally got around to it because I have so many other things that I should be doing (I call it creative procrastination!).

(all of the stats I used are from the info that Celeste gathered as we had our babes)

Total of 85 mamas
49 boys (55%)
40 girls (45%)
4 twin PGcy (4.5%)

Weight Ranges (from 3lbs 2oz to 10lbs 9oz)
3lbs - 1 (1%)
4lbs - 1 (1%)
5lbs - 4 (4.5%)
6lbs - 16 (18.5%)
7lbs - 23 (26%)
8lbs - 26 (30%)
9lbs - 12 (13.5%)
10lbs - 4 (4.5%)

Due vs. born (from June 6 to August 13)
"Early" - 43 (55%) (earliest was 6 wks early)
"Late" - 32 (41%) (latest was 17 days over)
"on time" - 3 (4%)

Length (from 17.9in to 23in)
17in - 1 (1.5%)
18in - 9 (13%)
19in - 13 (18.5%)
20in - 22 (31.5%)
21in - 17 (24%)
22in - 7 (10%)
23in - 1 (1.5%)

Ok, I think that's it from the info I compared. Let me know if there's anything else that you'd like stats done on ... I have lots more that I need to procrastinate from doing!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow Laura! Neat!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Let me know if there's anything else that you'd like stats done on ... I have lots more that I need to procrastinate from doing!









Thank you for compiling that! It is neat to see where we all stand. Now, don't let me encourage your procrastination, but I'd also be curious what percentages were hospital/home and vaginal/c-s. I know that might be a sensitive thing for some of us, and I am in no way trying to stir up anything. I am simply curious.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

: Thanks again for all the support. Really means a lot









Rachel did much better today. I brought a sport bottle with 12 oz of milk and a few different bottles and cups to try. They fed her every hour or so, and got a total of 6 ounces into her, averaging 1 ounce per try. She did best with the Avent bottle (this after I went and bought a set of Soothie bottles







: Anyone need Soothie bottles?) She was totally happy and fine all day, and she didn't fight them on the bottle. Just didn't seem all that interested. She slept more today too. Three 45-minute stints. She was more interactive tonight, and we did have a complete nursathon all evening. Always good to make up for lost time.

She didn't eat any more than normal last night. A blessing and a curse I suppose. I woke her to eat before I went to sleep and then she latched on briefly at 4 but went right back to sleep. I fed her at 5:45 but she only took one side, so when I pumped at 9:30 I got 8 ounces out of the right boob. My DH was hysterical laughing when I got out of the shower because I was totally lopsided









So tomorrow is my day off - a chance to make sure all is well with the supply and tank up my growing girl. I really REALLY hope this doesn't cause a regression!

Cori, good luck on your first day back! (tomorrow right?)

Laura, holy statistician! That was really cool, thanks for sharing those numbers. And if no one would mind and you have the time I'd love to see the stats that Tanya suggested.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG. It's official. There is a July 2007 DDC.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

http://img416.imageshack.us/img416/9...keybabyis8.jpg


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sab, super friccin cute. Chunkiest monkey in da house.

Laura, super friccin neato stats!!! I am really kind of amazed and awed. Thanks for sharing!

Quag, sooo glad today went better. So glad you are off tomorrow. Rock on, working mama!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Nice stats, Laura!

Gorgeous monkey, Sabbath!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
OMG. It's official. There is a July 2007 DDC.











I started a November thread.


----------

